# Knitting Tea Party - 26th to 28th August



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's just past 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's _Teatime_. Top of my sporting interests this weekend are the _Belgian Grand Prix_ at Spa, a truly fantastic circuit with one of the world's best curves; also this weekend is the American round of _MotoGP_ in Indianapolis, great races all three classes are predicted, all are exciting and well-worth watching at this great historic track.

This week I'm going to start by repeating my notes from last week about what these _Tea Parties_ are and what they aren't. We are scattered across the globe, it's therefore very difficult for us all to meet for a chat in person, this is the alternative; a _virtual drawing room_ where everybody can sit down for a pleasant chat with friends over a cup of tea and a slice of cake.

It's a simple enough concept, the drawing room is not a suitable venue for raised voices, political rallies, biochemical or medical research, extended lectures on macro-economics, advanced sociology or theories concerning conspiracies less than two hundred and fifty years old. I'm not excluding the odd lament at the way the big multiples are changing our local High Streets when a much-loved shop closes, but that doesn't have to include a highly-politicised three paragraph splenetic rant against the ills of commerce. This is not the place to stir up some kind of crusade or political movement, I don't expect to encounter such when a friend invites me to tea, not without advance warning!

These pages are a chance for people say "Hello" and chat about their day-to-day lives, projects they are working on, swap receipts, hand round their 'holiday snaps', tell us about the shows they've seen, craft events they've been to, a good movie they've enjoyed, perhaps a forth-coming event or celebration. Maybe some would like to tell us all a little about where they live and add a photo of a nearby attraction or place of interest, I love travel and it might give me some ideas for future trips and holidays, I'm sure I can't be the only avid reader of travelogues.

In view of the success and good humour of last week's party, I'm assuming everybody is happy with these guidelines. It's pretty easy to work out whether or not something could be classed as 'light conversation'. I do not seek to stifle freedom of speech, merely to suggest controversial and specialised topics are better suited to other discussions and possibly merit a topic of their own, these are not difficult to create.

Last week Ciyona asked about _cherry cake_, here is my receipt, it's easy to make and very reliable. Please do note the point about rolling the glace cherries, which are very sticky, in flour before adding them into the mixture; this isn't a waste of time, it stops them clumping together, it also helps to stop them settling at the bottom of the cake.

*Cherry Cake*
_Preheat oven to: 175degC/350degF/Gas Regulo 4_

_Ingredients:_
4 oz (115g) glace cherries, quartered and rolled in 2 tbs flour
8 oz (225g) self-raising flour, sifted
2 oz (55g) semolina
5 oz butter (or a non-dairy spread suitable for baking)
4 oz caster sugar
finely grated zest of half a lemon
half teaspoon (2.5ml) vanilla essence
2 large eggs, beaten
2 tbs (30ml) milk

_Method:_ 
Line a buttered 7 inch (17.5cm) cake tin with lightly-buttered baking parchment or greaseproof paper.

Quarter the glace cherries and roll in a little flour, about two tablespoons, to keep them separate.

Sift the flour into a mixing bowl and combine with the semolina, rub in the butter to create fine crumbs. Add sugar and lemon zest and mix well. Mix to a stiff batter with eggs, vanilla essence and milk; you may need to adjust the amount of milk slightly, the batter needs to be stiff enough to support the cherries which are quite heavy. Finally stir in the cherries, but do not beat the mixture.

Turn into the prepared tin and bake in the centre of the oven for about one hour, or until a skewer inserted into the centre of the cake comes out clean.

Leave in the tin for about five minutes, then turn out onto a wire rack and peel away the paper. When cool, store in an airtight tin.

_*Notes on ingredients:*_
_*Self-Raising Flour* is a standard baking ingredient in the UK. It is a fine grade of bleached flour and if you are using plain flour, you would need to add two level teaspoons (5g) of baking powder and a pinch of salt to eight ounces (225g) of flour.

*Caster Sugar* is a fine grade of granulated or crystalline sugar. In the UK we tend to use it in baking because it is easier to work, you can use granulated sugar if you prefer, but you will need to take care to ensure it is evenly distributed throughout the mixture.

*Glace Cherries* are candied cherries that are soft and still coated in syrup, rather than dry like cystallised peel. Some of the best come from France and you may find them located in the 'international foods' section of your local supermarket, rather than with the usual baking ingredients._

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Evening Dave, am I first, am I really first? Wow. That's never happened. The cherry cake sounds nice. I'll bring an Apple Pie made with Sultanas recipe by later tonight or tomorrow morning. (note to self, bring recipe). Here's hoping everyone is well and safe after the Hurricane came through the East Coast, but since I'm in the Great Lakes, we won't be affected by it. Happy Friday all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goodness - am i the first on here after dave - that couldn't mean i was sitting here waiting for dave to log on. also waiting for a friend to show up - we are going for a late lunch/early dinner at a mexican restaurant i really like. these owners were born in mexico so know what they are doing. i will probably have my usual - flautas,

dave - it's always good to hear your voice. hope you had as nice a day as we are having in seattle.

sam


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Dave. I am still working on the baby afghan for my cousin Jackie. She had her little boy Carson Garold Niles on Sunday 08-21-11. He weighed 7 lbs & 7 ounces & was 20 inches long & almost 3 weeks early. He went home from the hospital on Wednesday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dragon - you beat me! good show.

sam


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks Sam, I'm sure it was only by a nano second as I was doing other things and just got lucky;-). Lisa-Congrats on the new cousin. I love babies when they still weigh less than my purse;-).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Dave!! That sounds yummy, Hubby was just talking about wanting cherry pie last nigh, maybe I'll make that instead. mmmm...
I'm almost done on my sweater I started last week, just trying to do 2 sleeves at once on one circ needle without accidentally knitting them together. lol... So far so good. 
I'm so glad to see you all. 
Been waiting all week for the Tea Party.
Congratulations on the baby, Lisa.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> Evening Dave, am I first, am I really first? Wow. That's never happened. The cherry cake sounds nice. I'll bring an Apple Pie made with Sultanas recipe by later tonight or tomorrow morning. (note to self, bring recipe). Here's hoping everyone is well and safe after the Hurricane came through the East Coast, but since I'm in the Great Lakes, we won't be affected by it. Happy Friday all!


You must have been loitering around last week's thread waiting for my mesage! Apologies for being a little late this week, I had a few problems formatting the post, it sometimes plays up with large entries.

I hope everbody stays safe from the hurricane, it looks frighteningly fierce. Good to see the various agencies are taking steps to warn people properly.

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Good evening Dave and thanks so much for the invitation to tea. I especially appreciate you restating the purpose and intent of this weekly happening, as this is an excellent reminder as to behaviour for the entire KP experience.

I am sharing excitement about this week-ends races. Belgian Grand Prix is a favorite. Here in US there will also be Danica Patrick's announcement about moving to NASCAR. I know the money, etc. etc. but hate to see her go. I'm much more open wheel fan and was hoping she could be first woman to win Indy.....

Love the Cherry Cake - Cherries being a favorite. May have to add a little dark chocolate dizzle on top to satisfy all my itches.

Several of us will be popping in and out, as we are glued to weather channel on impending hurricane. I have loved ones in the path anda daughter who is a flight attendant and these horrible weather disasters effect her llife as well with airport closures, chance of being stranded etc.

As to knitting, frantically trying to get many little projects done and gone so I can move on to some things I am so wanting to explore. Doing purple baby hats, winter scarves, back to school accessories and a couple presents for friends. 

School has started - first high school football game lst night - hotter than [email protected]@)$U*@)watching GD in first drill team performance of a brand new team at a brand new school and they won. Yeah.

Football, basketball, volleyball - so many opportunities to knit while supporting GD's activities. 

Personal update - DH is going to have surgery next Friday - (more knitting opportunities)... An anuerism grew more and more quickly than it should and 2 more popped up, so he will be getting an 8"+ stent graft in abdominal aorta and into Iliac arteries in legs. Keeping him home for recovery time, though short, is going to be a major challenge. Wish me luck....


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dragontearsoflove said:
> 
> 
> > Evening Dave, am I first, am I really first? Wow. That's never happened. The cherry cake sounds nice. I'll bring an Apple Pie made with Sultanas recipe by later tonight or tomorrow morning. (note to self, bring recipe). Here's hoping everyone is well and safe after the Hurricane came through the East Coast, but since I'm in the Great Lakes, we won't be affected by it. Happy Friday all!
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> _*Notes on ingredients:*_
> _*Self-Raising Flour* is a standard baking ingredient in the UK. It is a fine grade of bleached flour and if you are using plain flour, you would need to add two level teaspoons (5g) of baking powder and a pinch of salt to eight ounces (225g) of flour.
> 
> *Caster Sugar* is a fine grade of granulated or crystalline sugar. In the UK we tend to use it in baking because it is easier to work, you can use granulated sugar if you prefer, but you will need to take care to ensure it is evenly distributed throughout the mixture.
> ...


Brill, Dave!! Simply brill!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> my goodness - am i the first on here after dave - that couldn't mean i was sitting here waiting for dave to log on. also waiting for a friend to show up - we are going for a late lunch/early dinner at a mexican restaurant i really like. these owners were born in mexico so know what they are doing. i will probably have my usual - flautas,
> 
> dave - it's always good to hear your voice. hope you had as nice a day as we are having in seattle.
> 
> sam


Glad you're having fun in Seattle, it's been soggy in London this week, but we're promised good weather across most of England for the weekend. It's a national holiday on Monday, the last before December 25th, so some sunshine will be a bonus.

Dave


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> my goodness - am i the first on here after dave - that couldn't mean i was sitting here waiting for dave to log on. also waiting for a friend to show up - we are going for a late lunch/early dinner at a mexican restaurant i really like. these owners were born in mexico so know what they are doing. i will probably have my usual - flautas,
> 
> dave - it's always good to hear your voice. hope you had as nice a day as we are having in seattle.
> 
> sam


Which restaurant, Sam? I have to know if you are going to the "right" place in my home town.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I was actually first one here - but I'm so gabby, it took too long to type, just sayin' 

Off to get a long, tall adult beverage. The stress of weather coverage and the enjoyment of Tea Party both require......


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Love the Cherry Cake - Cherries being a favorite. May have to add a little dark chocolate dizzle on top to satisfy all my itches.
Several of us will be popping in and out, 
As to knitting, frantically trying to get many little projects done and gone so I can move on to some things I am so wanting to explore. 
School has started -watching GD in first drill team performance of a brand new team at a brand new school and they won. Yeah.
Personal update - DH is going to have surgery next Friday - (more knitting opportunities)... An anuerism grew more and more quickly than it should and 2 more popped up, so he will be getting an 8"+ stent graft in abdominal aorta and into Iliac arteries in legs. Keeping him home for recovery time, though short, is going to be a major challenge. Wish me luck....[/quote]

Love the dark chocolate drizzle idea;-). 
I usually pop in and out, I can't stand not to be doing something;-). 
School is started, I'll be at nephew's band practice-will have to take knitting. Feel as if I've been working on the scarf/poncho contraption forever-I only work on it when I have reasonably uninterrupted time so I can complete a four row section and don't have to worry about where I left off. 
Congrats on GD's team winning. 
Best of luck to your DH. I hope he comes through well and doesn't make recovery too difficult on you;-).


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Hi Dave. I am still working on the baby afghan for my cousin Jackie. She had her little boy Carson Garold Niles on Sunday 08-21-11. He weighed 7 lbs & 7 ounces & was 20 inches long & almost 3 weeks early. He went home from the hospital on Wednesday.


It's great to have a new arrival to knit for, even if they sometimes don't stick to the schedule!

Dave


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Glad to make it to the party before Irene shows up. We're expecting a visit from her Sat evening and into the night. She's a BIG one so it won't be a brief visit. We're 'hunkered' down and know it's going to be a looong weekend.
I'm so ready for some boredom....earthquake the first part of the week and a MAJOR hurricane this weekend. I was really enjoying the rut I was in.
Cherry cake sounds extra delicious...may have to twist my daughter's arm so she'll bake it. She says she doesn't like to cook but she's always trying new recipes and is quite a good cook! Thank goodness...
Hugs to everyone...have no idea how long I can visit with everyone...depends on the electricity!!
JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dragon Tears, Thanks... At least nephew has wonderful MI weather (I was born there) Our band was week-end casual last night in shiny shoes and shorts and T's. Field temp. was 116. Don't know why the drill team needs performance make-up in this weather, it just melts right off!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Dave!! That sounds yummy, Hubby was just talking about wanting cherry pie last nigh, maybe I'll make that instead. mmmm...
> I'm almost done on my sweater I started last week, just trying to do 2 sleeves at once on one circ needle without accidentally knitting them together. lol... So far so good.
> I'm so glad to see you all.
> Been waiting all week for the Tea Party.
> Congratulations on the baby, Lisa.


I like to knit both sleeves at the same time, at least you know they match that way. I use a long pair of straight needles, I just can't get on with circular needles.

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good evening Dave and thanks so much for the invitation to tea. I especially appreciate you restating the purpose and intent of this weekly happening, as this is an excellent reminder as to behaviour for the entire KP experience.
> 
> I am sharing excitement about this week-ends races. Belgian Grand Prix is a favorite. Here in US there will also be Danica Patrick's announcement about moving to NASCAR. I know the money, etc. etc. but hate to see her go. I'm much more open wheel fan and was hoping she could be first woman to win Indy.....
> 
> ...


You are wished luck with your hubby. Hoping all goes well. 
I agree with you about Danica, was really hoping for a win for her at Indy. Oh well, onward and upward, I guess. 
:wink:


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dragon Tears, Thanks... At least nephew has wonderful MI weather (I was born there) Our band was week-end casual last night in shiny shoes and shorts and T's. Field temp. was 116. Don't know why the drill team needs performance make-up in this weather, it just melts right off!


My guess is 1) practice, and 2) Some idiot decided they must judge them on it;-). I do enjoy most Michigan weather(until winter-I used to love it as a kid, but once I started driving I found I have a new take on winter!). I don't like 90 degree days either, but I threaten to move to Kentucky more in winter than I threaten to move anywhere(except maybe Ireland) in the summer. ;-). Plus, my nephew's band is usually inside, he's only in seventh grade now(that does not seem possible!). But one day, I expect he'll be out there with the football team.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello everyone - reading the posts so far has made me nostalgic for when my two girls were in the H.S. flag drill teams and we went to all the football games - the remainder of the school year, we were at their swim meets, volleyball games, etc. Do miss those days.

I'm praying for everyone on the East coast - please stay safe and as far away from the storm as possible.

Jinx - prayers for both of you while DH goes through surgery and recovery/rehab...keep the adult drinks nearby.

I am planning on going to the MW Stitches Show in Schaumburg, IL tomorrow a.m. - see separate notice in the Events section of the KP forum for more "meet up" specifics.

Dave - thanks for the cherry recipe/sounds wonderful.
Sam - enjoy the Mexican restaurant and visits with old friends....not many better combinations than that; especially if a maragarita is added. Hope you are resting during your trip and not missing the puppies too much -

I'll check in again Sunday night....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm on board for Ireland - but I still love winter - hockey, ice skating, - driving - not so much.... 
You are sure right on the judging. They aren't even allowed to talk to each other during game or wave to anyone or go to restroom without another girl and hands behind back, a certain walk and always a smile. I'm not sure prison is as strict.......


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good evening Dave and thanks so much for the invitation to tea. I especially appreciate you restating the purpose and intent of this weekly happening, as this is an excellent reminder as to behaviour for the entire KP experience.
> 
> I am sharing excitement about this week-ends races. Belgian Grand Prix is a favorite. Here in US there will also be Danica Patrick's announcement about moving to NASCAR. I know the money, etc. etc. but hate to see her go. I'm much more open wheel fan and was hoping she could be first woman to win Indy.....
> 
> ...


Sometimes I'd like it to be a little warmer in London, then I think, "I can always wear a jumper, but there's a limit to how much I can take off to get comfortable"!

Do hope the surgery goes well, it's amazing what they can do these days.

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Hiya Everyone!

I'm still trying to find that cookbook from last week so that I can share some of those fantastic Celtic receipts with you.

Dave - The fried skate wings you mentioned during the last tea party sound so yummy. I'm hoping that I can find some available here in Texas. I did check out the BBC food link you shared and bookmarked it. I really do adore all types of British food. Especially the seafood.

We're in for yet another hot weekend and still hoping for rain. Not sure which day we're going to celebrate our anniversary yet. It is technically on Sunday, but we have really good friends who prefer to go out to eat on Saturdays. We just might celebrate both nights. I do love to go out. I'm hoping we go to a fantastic Japanese Hibachi restaurant in Arlington called Sake. It is way better than Benihana and even better than the Japanese Palace in Fort Worth. They often have a coupon for buy one get one free listed on the website which makes it very affordable. Here's the link for you DFW'ers. http://www.sakesteakhouse.com/

I can't wait to use my sweater machine and yarn ball winder. Randy says I have to wait until Sunday. I might carefully open the box in such a way he won't know... :twisted: That's a naughty thing to do isn't it? Ah well, Sunday isn't _that_ far away. And I have at least 8 WIP's and UFO's that need attention, so it isn't like I'm bored or anything.

I'm searching my recipe files for something fun to post - I'm specifically looking for my receipt for cheese and tomato quiche. Randy's been asking for that again, and I don't think I put it in my computer recipe file yet. Hmmm. It is fantastic.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Personal update - DH is going to have surgery next Friday - (more knitting opportunities)... An anuerism grew more and more quickly than it should and 2 more popped up, so he will be getting an 8"+ stent graft in abdominal aorta and into Iliac arteries in legs. Keeping him home for recovery time, though short, is going to be a major challenge. Wish me luck....


Dreamweaver,

Sending healing and positive thoughts your way. If you need someone to chat with, let me know. I'm in the DFW area. We might be able to have lunch or something.

hugs to you


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I was actually first one here - but I'm so gabby, it took too long to type, just sayin'
> 
> Off to get a long, tall adult beverage. The stress of weather coverage and the enjoyment of Tea Party both require......


We got some of those margarita pouches that go in the freezer the other day at Super Target. Can't wait until they are ready to drink.

Randy calls them adult sippy drinks. He's a strange one. But then I knew that and married him anyway.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

This weekend seems to be a wait and see weekend for us. I am originally from New Jersey and I have friends all up and down the east coast and New England. They are saying the tunnels between NJ and NYC might get flooded. WOW that's a lot of water. Stay safe KPer and let us know when you can that you are OK.
Our Grandbaby due Oct 3rd is making herself known. Her mom has been having contractions on and off for a week now. Doc says he thinks we will see her sooner than anticipated. We are set to drop everything and go.
Dreamweaver I will keep you and your DH in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi all, just came by from my Mom and Dad's place. I am going to make the bread and butter pickles tomorrow. I had to run over and get Mom's recipe for them. The recipe makes 8 pints. It will keep me busy tomorrow. Making stuffed zucchini tomorrow too.
Friend of mine and our church organist passed away last evening from complications from surgery. Sad time for our little community. She was loved by everyone.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Glad to make it to the party before Irene shows up. We're expecting a visit from her Sat evening and into the night. She's a BIG one so it won't be a brief visit. We're 'hunkered' down and know it's going to be a looong weekend.
> I'm so ready for some boredom....earthquake the first part of the week and a MAJOR hurricane this weekend. I was really enjoying the rut I was in.
> Cherry cake sounds extra delicious...may have to twist my daughter's arm so she'll bake it. She says she doesn't like to cook but she's always trying new recipes and is quite a good cook! Thank goodness...
> Hugs to everyone...have no idea how long I can visit with everyone...depends on the electricity!!
> JuneK


June,

Be careful and hope that Irene isn't as scary as it looks. Hope everyone in her path is safe and sound.

Take care and hope all is well.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi all, just came by from my Mom and Dad's place. I am going to make the bread and butter pickles tomorrow. I had to run over and get Mom's recipe for them. The recipe makes 8 pints. It will keep me busy tomorrow. Making stuffed zucchini tomorrow too.
> Friend of mine and our church organist passed away last evening from complications from surgery. Sad time for our little community. She was loved by everyone.


5-Sorry about your friend. I'm sure she'll be missed. Just mentioned the pickles to my boyfriend and he requested Iceberg recipes...now I need to call his mom and pick up a half peck of pickles...and maybe more canning jars;-). Hope these work up as quick as the kosher dill did;-).


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Maylinde --- Thanks so much... I had just read you orignal post to DH, as we used to love to go to Benihana and knew the original guy back in Chicago. Also, those new Dailey's pouches.... Yum. For those of you that have not found these, they *are* adult beverage juice pouches, 5% alcohol, foil pouches in 5 or 6 flavors like Mojitos, Marguaritas,... Pop in freezer, after 8 hours, roll in hands a few seconds, open and spoon frozen drink into pretty glass.... No ice cubes, no blender, fast and delicious. We keep on hand now for instant entertaining around pool in this hot weather. Discovered them about 2 months ago and that is exactly what I am drinking tonight. I like the Pomegranate best. (ignore the 280 calories... they don't count on week-ends, I'm sure I read that somewhere!) Happy Anniversary! and many more... I'm on 48 yrs. and counting. (I was a mere child--)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi dragontearsoflove, thanks. These are the first pickles I will be making. Mom prepared my cucumbers, onions, peppers, and pickling salt. You mix these together in a bucket/container and then toss in two ice cube trays of ice. Mix well. Cover and make the next day. You add all the other ingredients, bring to a boil. Remove from heat and pour into hot sterilized jars. Enjoy in one month. I guess they are foolproof because Mom said for me to do them!! haha, they will surprize me if they turn out! ;-) :!:


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Dave....greetings from NC. It is almost 8:00 and still no rain from hurricane Irene. It looks like it might be getting close to the Outerbanks. They will get the worst of it I fear.
It has been a strange week...with earthquakes and now this. 
I've been busy still sorting through my "dead relatives" pictures. It has turned into more of a job then I first thought. 
I did pick up my knitting needles this week....so that was a good thing.
My DH is still gone....he is a truck driver, so I spend most of my evenings with my big dog, Digby. He is my best friend. 
Happy knitting....happy cooking. Have a great week all....and stay safe if you are in Irene's path. Rae


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you one and all for good thoughts and wishes for DH.. Always nice to know friends are thinking of you and wishing well. This too shall pass.... just wasn't expecting this particular bump in the road right now. I'm sure all will be fine if *he* survives my cooking and *I* survive his constant presence and control of TV remote!!!

DragonTears..... So sorry for your loss. This is never an easy time but, when unexpected, especially difficult.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Digby is adorable.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi all! Good week on this end. Went to a huge sales conference on Monday. Now to put into practice what I've learned and get my business to the point that I can hopefully not have to ever go back to work full-time. Did paperwork for my job at Michaels, will start week of Labor Day and they've already told me to plan on working Thanksgiving evening. Today, got a call for another interview which I'll go to on Monday, but I don't think the company or I will see eye to eye, so doubt it will come to pass.
Daughter informed me that she, grand baby and boyfriend will be moving out next month. Don't know how I feel, know I'll miss little man, but know they have to do it too. Now to see whether or not I can make it on my own not working full-time.
Wishing that all on the east coast are safe. Been quite a crazy week for them. Temperatures here have finally eased off some. Hopefully, it will be normal now, and we'll get to enjoy a fall before winter.
Enjoy your tea, soda or whatever. An Arbor Mist sounds real good. May have to run to the Liquor Store after the kids bring my car back. Guess I'd better find some dinner first. Have a good week-end all.


----------



## Ashleyv (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm jumping in on page 3. Hope everyone stays safe for Irene.

I'm working on a shawl with a chenille style yarn right now. I have so many ufo's to work on it's ridiculous. 

Does anyone have a recipe that uses apple sauce? My grandmother left me a big container of it in the fridge and I should use it up.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi dragontearsoflove, thanks. These are the first pickles I will be making. Mom prepared my cucumbers, onions, peppers, and pickling salt. You mix these together in a bucket/container and then toss in two ice cube trays of ice. Mix well. Cover and make the next day. You add all the other ingredients, bring to a boil. Remove from heat and pour into hot sterilized jars. Enjoy in one month. I guess they are foolproof because Mom said for me to do them!! haha, they will surprize me if they turn out! ;-) :!:


I'm told pickles are easy, the kosher dill were. I'll have to blog on them soon. Emeril might have a recipe posted on FoodNetwork.com


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

DragonTears..... So sorry for your loss. This is never an easy time but, when unexpected, especially difficult.[/quote]

That wasn't my loss...I was commenting on 5mmdpns loss of a friend...I think...I hope...;-). Thanks for the thoughts, its nice to be appreciated;-)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> DragonTears..... So sorry for your loss. This is never an easy time but, when unexpected, especially difficult.


That wasn't my loss...I was commenting on 5mmdpns loss of a friend...I think...I hope...;-). Thanks for the thoughts, its nice to be appreciated;-)[/quote]

yup, Dawn was my friend and is now in a totally painfree body! Its just the ones left behind now to pick up the pieces and go on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good evening tea partiers. It is almost 9 p.m. EST in GA, USA. This has been a busy week. Surgery Monday on hand but slowly back to knitting as of today; just sore, stiff, and bruised. Definitely better though! Substituted in a 6th grade class today at my former school. Very tiring but good to be doing some work. 

Prayers to those with health issues facing them and condolenscence to those mourning the loss of friend. Sam, I wish I could be traveling with you. Have always wanted to visit the Northwest of USA. Maybe someday!. Dave your cherry cake looks yummy. I only know of semolina as used in making pasta. Will have to look for this in the grocery store. I'll check out Trader Joes perhaps tomorrow. 

Very tired so I'll check in again tomorrow. Oh, by the way did anyone else get "bumped" from receiving notice of the Tea Party? I never got anything so went online and searched to find if it was up and running today. Thanks Dave for hosting it continually; you are wonderful and so entertaining/educational.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

settleg said:


> Good evening tea partiers. Very tired so I'll check in again tomorrow. Oh, by the way did anyone else get "bumped" from receiving notice of the Tea Party? I never got anything so went online and searched to find if it was up and running today. Thanks Dave for hosting it continually; you are wonderful and so entertaining/educational.


What is "bumped" as I am not familiar with this. :?:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry 5mmdpns..... My bad -- sometimes the chemo brain takes over and I can't remember my *own* name.

You are so right... It is us left behind that are not prepared. We just recently lost our daughter's best friend and college roommate at age 43. She was at peace and prepared for her death and planned her own funeral and many other things. We, the ones left behind, are the ones having trouble dealing with her absence from *our* lives. She is in a far, far better place. That doesn't stop us from missing her - but we do remember the good times.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Maylinde --- Thanks so much... I had just read you orignal post to DH, as we used to love to go to Benihana and knew the original guy back in Chicago. Also, those new Dailey's pouches.... Yum. For those of you that have not found these, they *are* adult beverage juice pouches, 5% alcohol, foil pouches in 5 or 6 flavors like Mojitos, Marguaritas,... Pop in freezer, after 8 hours, roll in hands a few seconds, open and spoon frozen drink into pretty glass.... No ice cubes, no blender, fast and delicious. We keep on hand now for instant entertaining around pool in this hot weather. Discovered them about 2 months ago and that is exactly what I am drinking tonight. I like the Pomegranate best. (ignore the 280 calories... they don't count on week-ends, I'm sure I read that somewhere!) Happy Anniversary! and many more... I'm on 48 yrs. and counting. (I was a mere child--)


We'll be drinking together! Just waiting for Randy to come home from work. He had to make a stop off at the store, and to my favorite burger joint, Carl's Jr. We missed them terribly when we first moved out to DFW, but now they've put one in Arlington. Dangerous for me. They also have fried zucchini and (my favorite) vanilla malts!

Thanks for the anniversary wishes! I can't believe it is 18 years already. Not bad for meeting him in a Tijuana taxi cab back in 1989. Today is the anniversary of that first meeting. I was wild in my youth. Some people say I've never changed. :twisted:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

hi DreamWeaver, yes. I have only realized since Dawn left our world that she was closer to me than to many others who knew her for years and years. She told me things about her illness/es no one else knew about. I guess the good Lord does send people into our lives to bless us and for us to be a blessing to them.
Dont feel bad about your "chemo brain" as I have a fibromyalgia brain that gives me "brain fog". haha, but one thing will certainly never be forgotten by a knitter is the knit stitch!!! (jury is still out on that dreaded purl stitch, like Elizabeth Zimmermann, it could be left out of the knitting if everything was knit in the round. )


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the anniversary wishes! I can't believe it is 18 years already. Not bad for meeting him in a Tijuana taxi cab back in 1989. Today is the anniversary of that first meeting. I was wild in my youth. Some people say I've never changed. :twisted:[/quote]

Where's the fun in changing, when you've already found the fun in life;-)! Enjoy your anniversary and celebrate it as wild as you like;-)!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Greetings, All.....Arriving at the Tea Party earlier than usual. We're getting ready to ride-out hurricane Irene, so we've been on the go for 2 days now. Not too sure how long we'll have electricity once the major hit arrives late Saturday night into Sunday in our region, so if you don't see me for a few days, that will be the reason....one can only hope. Been doing some advance cooking before stowing the grill, & that tall adult beverage sounds really good, Dreamweaver ! I think it's time......


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Ashleyv said:


> Hi everyone, I'm jumping in on page 3. Hope everyone stays safe for Irene.
> 
> I'm working on a shawl with a chenille style yarn right now. I have so many ufo's to work on it's ridiculous.
> 
> Does anyone have a recipe that uses apple sauce? My grandmother left me a big container of it in the fridge and I should use it up.


You can freeze it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> my goodness - am i the first on here after dave - that couldn't mean i was sitting here waiting for dave to log on. also waiting for a friend to show up - we are going for a late lunch/early dinner at a mexican restaurant i really like. these owners were born in mexico so know what they are doing. i will probably have my usual - flautas,
> 
> sam


Sam, I imagine you'l be going home a few pounds heavier with all that good eating. That's OK, that's what vacations are all about. Have fun!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> Good evening tea partiers. It is almost 9 p.m. EST in GA, USA. This has been a busy week. Surgery Monday on hand but slowly back to knitting as of today; just sore, stiff, and bruised. Definitely better though! Substituted in a 6th grade class today at my former school. Very tiring but good to be doing some work.
> 
> Prayers to those with health issues facing them and condolenscence to those mourning the loss of friend. Sam, I wish I could be traveling with you. Have always wanted to visit the Northwest of USA. Maybe someday!. Dave your cherry cake looks yummy. I only know of semolina as used in making pasta. Will have to look for this in the grocery store. I'll check out Trader Joes perhaps tomorrow.
> 
> Very tired so I'll check in again tomorrow. Oh, by the way did anyone else get "bumped" from receiving notice of the Tea Party? I never got anything so went online and searched to find if it was up and running today. Thanks Dave for hosting it continually; you are wonderful and so entertaining/educational.


Bob's red mill, available now in a lot of regular markets, has semolina.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Definitely time for an adult beverage...tonight its beer...tomorrow, I'll drink tea-well in the morning.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Hi Dave. I am still working on the baby afghan for my cousin Jackie. She had her little boy Carson Garold Niles on Sunday 08-21-11. He weighed 7 lbs & 7 ounces & was 20 inches long & almost 3 weeks early. He went home from the hospital on Wednesday.


Lisa, that sounds like a good-sized baby considering he's 3 weeks early. Hope you live nearby so you can get to hold him. New babies are so precious!


----------



## Ashleyv (Aug 20, 2011)

mjs said:


> You can freeze it.


Lol, I might end up doing that.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, I'll have to hunt for the cherries for your new recipe. They're usually not readily available to us until Thanksgiving/Christmas time for fruitcake. On the other hand, maraschino cherries in a jar are always on the shelf.
My DH always talks about the cherry cake his Mom made; she used maraschino cherries. I've tried different recipes, but have never found the right one yet.

I fixed gingerbread with lemon icing today - my favorite. Would you like some? I've already had 2 pieces of it; that's one too much.

Did a lot of advance cooking today just in case we lose our power tomorrow. I checked the weather online earlier and our winds will "only" be in the 25-35 MPH range, not as bad as those in the eye of the hurricane. But we have some mighty tall oaks in the backyard and I always worry that they'll topple one of these days. Plus our porch is made entirely of glass so flying objects could do a lot of damage.

June, stay safe - you're much closer to the water than we are. If they tell you to evacuate, be sure and do it. No sense being brave!

I'm worried about our neighbors who left for the Bahamas last Sunday and were supposed to return yesterday, but they're not home yet. I think the Nassau airport closed down on Wednesday and must still be closed.

Update: Our winds will gust to 60 MPH and we'll have 1 to 5 inches of rain. But the hurricane will be down to Cat. 1 so that's good.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Does anyone have a recipe that uses apple sauce? My grandmother left me a big container of it in the fridge and I should use it up.[/quote]

You can freeze it.[/quote]

You can use applesauce in place of oil in most brownie/cake like recipes. It gives brownies a cake like texture though. I've also heard of my former in-laws putting it on toast. And while it only takes a 1/2 cup at a time, there's a recipe for Jo-Ann's Power Bars on www.allrecipes.com. Enjoy!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

"I fixed gingerbread with lemon icing today - my favorite. Would you like some? I've already had 2 pieces of it; that's one too much."--Sounds yummy;-)

"I'm worried about our neighbors who left for the Bahamas last Sunday and were supposed to return yesterday, but they're not home yet. I think the Nassau airport closed down on Wednesday and must still be closed." --If it was me, I'd have stayed in the Bahamas, or found another vacation destination before it came through.

"Update: Our winds will gust to 60 MPH and we'll have 1 to 5 inches of rain. But the hurricane will be down to Cat. 1 so that's good."--Here's hoping there's not too much damage.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Maelinde, you can't leave us hanging like that! You'll have to expand on that meeting in a taxi cab thing.


----------



## Ashleyv (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow, hope you stay safe DorisT, and June, and everyone for that matter. 

And thanks for the idea Dragon, I'll try the brownie/cake one. That sounds like fun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

By bumped I mean that my server for some reason will block notices/mailings from KP. Very frustrating at times since I've become addicted to all the chat. LOL Just wondered if others ever had that problem.



5mmdpns said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening tea partiers. Very tired so I'll check in again tomorrow. Oh, by the way did anyone else get "bumped" from receiving notice of the Tea Party? I never got anything so went online and searched to find if it was up and running today. Thanks Dave for hosting it continually; you are wonderful and so entertaining/educational.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

settleg said:


> By bumped I mean that my server for some reason will block notices/mailings from KP. Very frustrating at times since I've become addicted to all the chat. LOL Just wondered if others ever had that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happened to me last week. Not so very impressed, but I guess I will get over it!!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you Dave for the lovely cake receipt/recipe. I well make it for my husband, maybe tonight if I have all the ingredients, I will need to check if not will make it next week. Later in the fourm I will share my Grandmothers buttermilk cake recipe with everyone. It is better than any pound cake and makes the best strawberry shortcake. It was something that my Grandmother on my dads side of the family always had for us when we came to visit with her. Then she would make another one of us while we were there. Have a great time everyone. I will be back later on to give you the recipe/receipt.



FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's just past 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's _Teatime_. Top of my sporting interests this weekend are the _Belgian Grand Prix_ at Spa, a truly fantastic circuit with one of the world's best curves; also this weekend is the American round of _MotoGP_ in Indianapolis, great races all three classes are predicted, all are exciting and well-worth watching at this great historic track.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ashleyv said:


> Does anyone have a recipe that uses apple sauce? My grandmother left me a big container of it in the fridge and I should use it up.


You can toss it into some homemade stew for another bit of flavor. I will often toss in a cut up apple into my stew pot.

You can also put it over a roast pork or ham while it bakes.

You can use it to moisten stuffing to go into the poultry before you roast it.

:thumbup: ;-)


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Dave and everyone! Thought I'd add a recipie that we had every Thanksgiving and Christmas. Rich Cocoa Fudge, Here's a link for the Hershey's website. http://www.hersheys.com/recipes/recipes-by-type/17/Candies-Snacks.aspx?ICID=KH1431


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello Everyone! I'm late getting one today. Dreamweaver sorry to hear about your hubby and pray he everything goes well for him and you. Sam happy to hear you are having a good time with your friend in Seattle. David the Cherry Cake sounds Yummy it will be another one of to add to my list to make.
I'm off to bed. Take care my dear Tea Party friends and chat later.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been bumped, too!

I wondered what was going on. Had to catch up on the last tea party which made me late to this one. Hate to be late, trying to catch up is hard for the impatient ones.

Started making socks a couple weeks ago, footies. Made three in the time it is taking to make this last one; not sure where my mind is.

Sam, I was waiting to get on board here earlier, but couldn't find it until I caught up from the huge thread last week. Are you back home yet?

I've been making potato salad a lot this summer, my husbands favorite. I make up ten pound bag of spuds at a time and he can go through it in a couple days with very little help. I'm glad he enjoys it, but wish it would last a little longer. Made PB Rice Krispie Treats tonight, nice quick treat.

Getting rather late here, want to read some before bed, so will wish all a good night and will see you on my 'morrow.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, Stay safe for you all in the path of Irene, June my brother is in Va. about ten miles from the coast in Va. Beach. He also works for Jensen Electric so he may have something to do with helping get the power fixed. I don't know what he does exactly but he has been all over the world working. So I am worried as many of us are for all the people that live on the coast. Now on to recipes/receipts....

Here is my Grandmothers Buttermilk cake recipe so enjoy this scratch cake that she made. Next will be her fig preserves.

Grandma's Buttermilk Cake

Perheat oven to 325%

2 cups sugar
1 cup oleo (butter)
3 eggs
1/4 teas baking powder
1 cup buttermilk
2 3/4 cups plain flour sifted 3 times
1/4 teas salt
2 teas vanilla extract

1 tube pan

Blend sugar and butter until creamy, blend in eggs one at a time. 
Mix baking soda with buttermilk and blend in above mixture.
Add salt and vanilla and blend.
Blend in flour slowly.

Use a non stick bunt pan or line a tube pan with wax paper and pour in batter. Level out then bake at 325% for 1 1/2 hours.

You can put strawberries and whip cream on top for a strawberry short cake or just have plain. ENJOY!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Keeping you and yours in my thoughts and sending healing your way Dreamweaver, Just remember you have the knitting forums if he takes over the remote too much. Blessings and Healing.



Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you one and all for good thoughts and wishes for DH.. Always nice to know friends are thinking of you and wishing well. This too shall pass.... just wasn't expecting this particular bump in the road right now. I'm sure all will be fine if *he* survives my cooking and *I* survive his constant presence and control of TV remote!!!
> 
> DragonTears..... So sorry for your loss. This is never an easy time but, when unexpected, especially difficult.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver I call it chemo-nesia for a better word than chemo-brain less intimidating I think. We are all sad when we lose someone close. Somehow I missed who has lost their friend may you find peace in the friendship that you shared.

quote=Dreamweaver]Sorry 5mmdpns..... My bad -- sometimes the chemo brain takes over and I can't remember my *own* name.

You are so right... It is us left behind that are not prepared. We just recently lost our daughter's best friend and college roommate at age 43. She was at peace and prepared for her death and planned her own funeral and many other things. We, the ones left behind, are the ones having trouble dealing with her absence from *our* lives. She is in a far, far better place. That doesn't stop us from missing her - but we do remember the good times.[/quote]


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The cherry cake sounds delicious! Can't wait to try it when the weather cools off and the kitchen won't get so hot! I started 2 more Christmas gifts. Both scarves and easy patterns. Hope they turn out as well as the pictures on the patterns!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Hi Dave. I am still working on the baby afghan for my cousin Jackie. She had her little boy Carson Garold Niles on Sunday 08-21-11. He weighed 7 lbs & 7 ounces & was 20 inches long & almost 3 weeks early. He went home from the hospital on Wednesday.


Hi Lisa, Congratulations on your new cousin! I'm happy that little Carson is healthy.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> Does anyone have a recipe that uses apple sauce? My grandmother left me a big container of it in the fridge and I should use it up.


You can freeze it.[/quote]

You can use applesauce in place of oil in most brownie/cake like recipes. It gives brownies a cake like texture though. I've also heard of my former in-laws putting it on toast. And while it only takes a 1/2 cup at a time, there's a recipe for Jo-Ann's Power Bars on www.allrecipes.com. Enjoy![/quote]

Applesauce is really good on toast, just add a light sprinkling of cinnamon on top. Yummy!!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll have to find my recipe for my mom's Peanutbutter Candy. It's really simple, but I want to make sure I'm remembering it correctly.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Ashleyv, I have taken applesauce and mixed some in my cobbler batter when making apple cobbler.



Ashleyv said:


> Hi everyone, I'm jumping in on page 3. Hope everyone stays safe for Irene.
> 
> I'm working on a shawl with a chenille style yarn right now. I have so many ufo's to work on it's ridiculous.
> 
> Does anyone have a recipe that uses apple sauce? My grandmother left me a big container of it in the fridge and I should use it up.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ashleyv said:


> Hi everyone, I'm jumping in on page 3. Hope everyone stays safe for Irene.
> 
> I'm working on a shawl with a chenille style yarn right now. I have so many ufo's to work on it's ridiculous.
> 
> Does anyone have a recipe that uses apple sauce? My grandmother left me a big container of it in the fridge and I should use it up.


Apple sauce is quite versatile, a few spoonfuls liven up stuffings and any pork casserole. One of my favourite ways to use it is in a pudding, you can use 2-3 tablespoons of apple puree or pulp if you don't have a big container in the refrigerator.

I posted this receipt a while back, but it's worth repeating because it's so versatile and simple to make, you can also use a couple of spoonfuls of your favourite jam.

*Apple Pudding*

_Ingredients:_
2 oz (55g) butter, or olive oil based spread, or margarine
2 oz (55g) caster sugar
2 oz (55g) self-raising flour, sifted twice
1 large egg
2 tablespoons apple puree or jam

_Method:_
Lightly grease a one-pint pudding basin and put the apple puree or jam, in the bottom.

With a wooden spoon, cream together the sugar and butter until light and fluffy. Beat in the egg, it will probably split a bit but don't worry about this. Next, working quickly, incorporate the self-raising flour into the mixture and spoon over the puree, or jam. cover the pudding basin with lightly-buttered foil, adding a pleat for expansion.

Transfer to a steamer and gently steam for a minimum of ninety minutes. You can actually cook it for longer provided it doesn't boil dry, so it's great for dinner parties because you can make the pudding, put it on the back of your hob and forget about it.

Serve hot with lashings of runny custard.

_Note: Although I usually steam this the traditional way, as above, because it means pudding is all organised and out of the way while I concentrate on other things, it can also be done in a hurry. Make as above and cover with cling-film pierced with a couple of holes and microwave on full power for about 4 minutes (Category D or E oven). I tend not to cook it this way because I like to plan meals in advance and I think steaming slowly is better, but if you need a hearty pud in a hurry, this is a great solution._

Enjoy
Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

katynora - last saturday i went to shangaii gardens in the international district - this afternoon i went to a restaurant off fifteenth on captial hill - when i lived here it was called jalesco - there are two more on lower queen anne.  this one has a new name which i can't remember - owned by the same people - the falutas were wonderful. i ued to live on the northwent corner east republican and eighteenth. i also went to ihop off broadway. we don't have one in defiance and i always enjoyed eating there. going out for lunch tomorrow - have no idea where we will be going.

i love the city and all it has to offer - i don't like the noise, it crowded and traffic is unbelievable.

oh yes - ate at charlie's on broadway - also julia's on broadway.

sam

Which restaurant, Sam? I have to know if you are going to the "right" place in my home town.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rookie - do you live close to mt. morris? my father's people were from there - still have a cousin there. both parents are buried there. spent many summers there.

sam

Dave - thanks for the cherry recipe/sounds wonderful.
Sam - enjoy the Mexican restaurant and visits with old friends....not many better combinations than that; especially if a maragarita is added. Hope you are resting during your trip and not missing the puppies too much -

I'll check in again Sunday night....[/quote]


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Last tea party we had crab cakes from DorisT tonight I thought I would share my mom's deviled carbs with you.

Deviled Crabs

2lbs fresh cooked crabmeat
3 to 4 cups chopped celery
2 lg eggs
12 slices of bread toasted and crumbled into crumbs
1/2 cup wesson oil
3 lg onions sweet ones
1 bell pepper
2-3 hot peppers
salt and pepper to taste
3 cloves of garlic minced
1/2 stick butter
1 small can of evaporated milk, (canned cream)

Mix everything together and bake at 350% until golden brown.

Mom would put the mixture in the crab shell, but you can put it in muffin pans if you don't have the shells.

If there are questions about the oil I will contact her tomorrow and ask her why so much. I copied her recipe years ago and just now noticed that with the butter that is a lot of oil. I will have to clarify it. Most are watching how much oil they are using these days so I will check on it and let you know tomorrow evening when I get on line as an edit to this post.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Does anyone have a recipe that uses apple sauce? My grandmother left me a big container of it in the fridge and I should use it up.[/quote]

You can freeze it.[/quote]

you can also just eat it - applesauce is one of my favorites. you can also substitute the shortening amount with the same amount of applesauce. make applesauce cake and cookies. just eat it. add red hot cinnomin - that is not spelled right - do you think the admin would put spell check in?) candies in it - heat until candy melts. it's also good on buttered toast.

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> Good evening tea partiers. It is almost 9 p.m. EST in GA, USA. This has been a busy week. Surgery Monday on hand but slowly back to knitting as of today; just sore, stiff, and bruised. Definitely better though! Substituted in a 6th grade class today at my former school. Very tiring but good to be doing some work.
> 
> Prayers to those with health issues facing them and condolenscence to those mourning the loss of friend. Sam, I wish I could be traveling with you. Have always wanted to visit the Northwest of USA. Maybe someday!. Dave your cherry cake looks yummy. I only know of semolina as used in making pasta. Will have to look for this in the grocery store. I'll check out Trader Joes perhaps tomorrow.
> 
> Very tired so I'll check in again tomorrow. Oh, by the way did anyone else get "bumped" from receiving notice of the Tea Party? I never got anything so went online and searched to find if it was up and running today. Thanks Dave for hosting it continually; you are wonderful and so entertaining/educational.


Semolina is an ingredient we sometimes add to cakes and puddings in England because it gives them a little more 'body' to support heavy fruit pieces. You can also use couscous if you have a packet in the cupboard, although I would add an extra tablespoon of milk because it is very absorbant.

Dave


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I found this link Dave I hope it helps to explain semolina to everyone. I had to ask my DD what it was because it was something I have never used before and is the only thing in the pantry that I don't have to make the wonderful receipt you have given us.

http://epicureantable.com/articles/agrainsemolina.htm


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Last tea party we had crab cakes from DorisT tonight I thought I would share my mom's deviled carbs with you.
> 
> Deviled Crabs
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lovely receipt Ciyona. Crabmeat is quite dry and will absorb lots of fats which actually develop the flavour, many traditional British dishes also use a lot of butter.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> I found this link Dave I hope it helps to explain semolina to everyone. I had to ask my DD what it was because it was something I have never used before and is the only thing in the pantry that I don't have to make the wonderful receipt you have given us.
> 
> http://epicureantable.com/articles/agrainsemolina.htm


An excellent and informative article. I always have a packet of couscous in the cupboard, mixed with sauteed diced vegetables and a few spices it goes very well with kebabs, or it can be served cold in a couscous salad. Yes it is best made from scratch, but the 'shop' packet variety has greatly improved over the years and is very quick and easy to prepare. I'll try to post a few 'serving suggestions' over the coming weeks.

Dave


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

See I am learning something new, sometimes a lot of oil is good. Thanks Dave, I purchased some couscous a while back it is the Moroccan style. The label reads. Rice select, oringal couscous. Quality Durum Wheat Moraccan Style Pasta.

Will this style of couscous be appropriate for your cherry cake?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Just made your apple pudding Dave in the microwave cause my son was wanting something sweet. Awesome!!!!!!! next time I will add cinnamon to it or some nutmeg or both.


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's just past 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's _Teatime_. Top of my sporting interests this weekend are the _Belgian Grand Prix_ at Spa, a truly fantastic circuit with one of the world's best curves; also this weekend is the American round of _MotoGP_ in Indianapolis, great races all three classes are predicted, all are exciting and well-worth watching at this great historic track.
> 
> ...


Yummy looks absolutely delicious Dave, I have just finished my dinner it is 7pm Saturday evening here in Queensland Australia.

We will be glued to the racing as well - "GO CASEY" I just saw he went fastest in practice today


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> See I am learning something new, sometimes a lot of oil is good. Thanks Dave, I purchased some couscous a while back it is the Moroccan style. The label reads. Rice select, oringal couscous. Quality Durum Wheat Moraccan Style Pasta.
> 
> Will this style of couscous be appropriate for your pudding?


That is exactly the right couscous. In the cherry cake, substitute it for the semolina and add an extra tablespoon of milk; it will be very slightly different in texture, but still be good and taste the same. Sometimes when used in puddings and desserts, the couscous is made up with boiling water as per the packet instructions first.

I'm sorry, but I don't have my note-books to hand at the moment, but I'll type up some receipts this week and post them over next weekend, it's very versatile stuff. I can answer most questions 'off the top of my head', but with receipts I do like to check the quantities and proportions.

Dave


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

That is great Dave that means I can make the cake later today as it is 5:00 am here in Florida and I want to see what the storm is doing so I will let you know tonight how it comes out. Also I will post the fig preserves I promised along with a fig and strawberry one that I have. Enjoy the races.



FireballDave said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > See I am learning something new, sometimes a lot of oil is good. Thanks Dave, I purchased some couscous a while back it is the Moroccan style. The label reads. Rice select, oringal couscous. Quality Durum Wheat Moraccan Style Pasta.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Just made your apple pudding Dave in the microwave cause my son was wanting something sweet. Awesome!!!!!!! next time I will add cinnamon to it or some nutmeg or both.


Glad you both liked it, you might also like to try adding a little grated lemon zest to the batter. Lightly spicing the apple with both cinnamon and nutmeg, with a pinch of ground cloves thrown in for good measure, is a great combination. But in England, we tend to add more spices in Winter than in Summer.

Try making the pudding with blackberry and apple or black cherry jam next time and serve it with ice cream; your son will worship you, it's an excellent incentive when the grass needs cutting etc!

Dave


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Lol that was so cute Dave. We had talked about doing it with blueberries. I have two bags of frozen ones in my freeze that my mum gave me. I have been trying to decide whether to make jelly or do something else with them. I can see putting them in the batter and instead of putting the applesauce in the bottom of the pan mixing it in the batter and baking it all together. Or maybe slicing some apple and layer my cast iron pan with some apple slices and brown sugar then pouring the batter over the top like a pinapple upside down cake.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Morning. I guess I am the first from the West Coast. It is 3:24 AM and I am up visiting the Tea Party. BUt no coffee or tea. Hope to go back to sleep. 
Today I'll go to our local Sprouts Market. They are having a sale on red bell peppers - 3 for $1. Then I'll start the bbq and roast them, peel and seed, and place in jars in the fridge for future use.
I did that last week and the taste was amazing. So much sweeter than the jarred pimentos. But I don't know if red bell peppers and pimentos are the same.
It has been hot here in the San Fernando Valley portion of Los Angeles the past few days. Where I live it was 108. We are expecting more of the same for the next few days, then it will start to cool off.
Many years ago when I lived in Pittsburgh, PA I had a fab recipe for pineapple upside down cake. I made it often. I'll have to look for it. It was really good as I remember.
However, with it being so hot, there is no way I'm turning on the oven.
Later today I'll go to my DD's house for a swim, bbq and birthday cake. It is my eldest granddaughter's birthday. 12 years old. How time flies.
Going back to bed. Hope to sleep. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## daniel (Apr 27, 2011)

morning Dave canada here this morning love the tea party you have been doing i just need to take more time off work to be come part of this groupe. but i dont like beaning home alone on the weekend thats why i work ned the company well i have found some get company right here thanks Dave love you DANNY


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good evening Dave and thanks so much for the invitation to tea. I especially appreciate you restating the purpose and intent of this weekly happening, as this is an excellent reminder as to behaviour for the entire KP experience.
> 
> I am sharing excitement about this week-ends races. Belgian Grand Prix is a favorite. Here in US there will also be Danica Patrick's announcement about moving to NASCAR. I know the money, etc. etc. but hate to see her go. I'm much more open wheel fan and was hoping she could be first woman to win Indy.....
> 
> ...


Hi! I am new to the knitting party. I am so sorry to hear of DH's impending surgery. Have a husband that has had MANY surgeries and, yes, I use the hospital time to catch up on knitting projects. He always says I look like an old lady sitting and knitting. I tell him that I WILL get old worrying if I don't knit to calm my nerves!!


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

Good Morning, Dave. East Coast of US here. Waiting for Hurricane Irene to hit. I am certainly glad I have my stash in waterproff containers! Will be knitting a lot during the storm. No time better to get projects done. Should have invested in lighted knitting needles! Oh well, candlelight worked for our forefathers, so I guess it will work for me!


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

6:30 a.m. here and already there are 6 pages on the tea party! Before I get too caught up in reading everything . . . 

Ahhhhh, got my tea by my side and ready to participate!

So, it's been an event filled week here. For the first time ever I have been shaken by an earthquake. I was just sitting here in the living-room of my 1700's limestone farmhouse, knitting of course, when my chair started to move. I thought at first it was our German Shorthair Pointer but then realized other furniture was also vibrating and the dog was outside. By the time I realized what was happening, it was over and the youngest son came running downstairs from packing for college asking if I'd felt the house shake.

The next day we deposited that same son's belongings at his dorm room . . . much closer to the expected track of Hurricane Irene than if he'd stayed home. He's assistant chief of the school's EMT squad so if there are any medical emergencies at college during the storm I can be sure he will be out in the storm. ("Don't worry, Mom!")

Today I'll be gathering all the things likely to blow away in a tropical storm strength wind since we are to get just the edge of the hurricane tomorrow. 

Tomorrow??? I plan to knit!


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

We were also hit with the earthquake. I was in Michael's Craft store (looking for yarn, of course!) and did not feel a thing. My husband was in a doctor's office and everyone was talking about it when I walked in to get him. I guess Michael's is the place to be in an earthquake! Mother Nature must be mad at the east coast this week. :shock:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Good morning from a very overcast Scotland, well in my village anyway! Thanks Howdi95 for posting the comment about Helene Hanff in last week's T Party. I ordered the Omnibus version and it has arrived this morning, so looking forward to reading it, especially 84 Charing Cross Road. 
I do hope hurricane Irene passes over very quickly and with as little damage as possible. I must remember the next time I grumble about our weather that there are many parts of the world that have extreme weather which makes our weather seem very gentle in comparison.
I have just been sent an email with this link http://www.flowercarpet.be/site/main.php?lg=en I hope it works for you. It is a wonderful sight, a design of a carpet that is made up entirely of begonias(not planted into the soil) bark and turf. Brussels do this every 2 years to promote begonias as they are one of the largest growers. Beautiful pictures and such a lot of work and talented people. 
Oh well back to frogging my latest WIP a 2 ply baby shawl, the spider web design. I have just noticed a mistake so will need to take it back. 
Best wishes for everyone


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Dave...drinking weak tea as I must go to bed...been up all night...
Saved your yummie Cherry Cake recipe...
Hi to all else...
I am praying for all you in the line of Hurricane Irene.
Oooooh I found this kewl Touchdown scarf to knit for you sports nuts...like me.
Mine will be in Arizona Cardinal colors of course..
Might have to do one for hubby in Washington ******* colors too..



Hugs, 

Camilla


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning everyone! I enjoy these tea parties so much I usually just "listen" We've been getting ready to send our daughter off to college (her first year) and have been also doing alot with the garden. I've really not been knitting so much as preparing fiber for knitting. Then I get to decide what to knit with the wool I've been preparing. Probably not mits for grandkids unless I felt them ahead of time! 
The cherry cake sounds yummy! Cherries are my favorite! Hope everyone stays safe from the storm!! Ohio usually gets at least some rain and wind.


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

I so envy those of you who do your own spinning. I considered buying an alpaca farm a few years back but knew that it would be counter-productive because I would not want to sell the fleece! That would end badly for my 25 years of marriage!


----------



## Julesra (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi everyone. I get the Paradise forum all the time but this is the first time I have come across the Tea Party. I love the concept. I am writing from Sydney, alas not drinking teas cos it is nearly bedtime for me so no more caffeine. Spent the afternoon at my daughter's netball game then came home and have been experimenting with knitting socks on two circular needles. Just learnt how to knit socks about a month ago from all the many videos on the Internet. Love it, I think I am addicted and a great way to use up leftover wool. Enough of my prattling. Will have to make sure I look in next week. Everyone have a good one!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello from Laconia, New Hampshire, USA. Very dull morning here. Everything if overcast and grey. Very quite. Getting ready for the storm which they say will be downgraded to a tropical by the time it reaches NH which will be Sunday. We have never lost power here as we are in the "City". I laugh at that because I am from the Northshore of Boston which is really a "City". Need to go shopping this AM for food, candles (which I just sold at my yard sale two weeks ago) and water. My little boy is off with his teacher and husband later this AM so can shop in peace. Still working on his sweater for school. He wants to know why I would knit a sweater instead of buying it. I told him that I had knit sweaters for my sons so I thought it would be nice to knit one for him. I didn't tell him I was knitting it with love and affection to keep him warm and safe but I think he gets that. 
I hope everyone has a wonderful, safe weekend and enjoys this teaparty as much as I do. I look forward to it all week. Oh, thanks for the definition of "lifeline". I am going to try that. From another thread. Love, Conniesews


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

Good morning from Los Angeles. I'm up early because I'm having a gout attack and my toe hurts too much to sleep. Ah well...this too shall pass. I'm still working on my blankie, although I need to stop soon to start on Christmas prezzies. I hope everyone in the storm's path stays safe and dry and has loads of light to knit by until the weather clears up. It's warm here and I plan on spending the afternoon on the beach. We live just across the street, so we just have to walk over and plop down on the sand with our brollies and picnic and books and enjoy the cool breezes. I'm looking forward to it. I hope everyone else has a lovely weekend!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening tea partiers. Very tired so I'll check in again tomorrow. Oh, by the way did anyone else get "bumped" from receiving notice of the Tea Party? I never got anything so went online and searched to find if it was up and running today. Thanks Dave for hosting it continually; you are wonderful and so entertaining/educational.
> ...


You may be in the same boat that I and a few others are in. Somehow some time back, I must have inadvertantly rejected a KP email through my spam folder. This caused a two month period of shut down and I can receive no KP notifications. My controls are also locked and admin cannot alter this. You might want to check your profile page to see if your notification status has changed.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi,
I don't quite know what has just happened: I was starting to type in my receipt for Pina Colada Cake when the reply screen went blank. So, if you get a message that is incomplete, just ignore it; I will start again. I try to give the UK measurements, but if any are wrong, please correct me! The measurements I use are US standard cups and teaspoons.

Pina Colada Cake

1 Cup (8 oz. or 2 sticks) Butter, softened
2 Cups (16 oz.)Sugar
4 Eggs
1 teaspoon Vanilla
3 1/2 Cups All-purpose Flour
1 teaspoon EACH Baking Powder and Baking Soda
1/2 teaspoon Salt
1 15 - 20 oz. can Crushed Pineapple in juice
1/4 Cup Rum (I prefer either Capt. Morgan's Spiced Rum or Myers Dark Rum)
1 Cup (8 oz.) chopped Pecans or Macadamia Nuts
1 1/2 Cups (12 oz.) Shredded Coconut

Preheat oven to 300 degrees F. (or equivalent). Grease a 10 " tube pan or 2 8x5 bread loaf pans and line with greased waxed paper or greased parchment paper.
In a large bowl, cream the butter well, then gradually add the sugar and beat until light and fluffy. Add the eggs and vanilla and beat well. Then beat in the pineapple and rum. When thoroughly blended, add the combined sifted dry ingredients. Stir in the nuts and coconut.
Pour into prepared pan(s). Bake 2 hours for the tube pan, or about an hour for the loaf pans. When the cake tests done, remove from oven and cool slightly. While still warm, drizzle about 1/2 Cup more rum over the tube cake or 1/4 cup rum over each loaf cake. You can warm some honey and sopread it over the tops of the cakes and decorate with cherries or whatever strikes your fancy. When completely cool, remove from pans, trim the waxed paper and store in plastic (Tupperware-type) containers or in re-sealable plastic baggies. 
Be sure to bake the cakes enough ahead of time to let the flavors 'marry' and the rum to evaporate. IF there are any cakes left after Christmas, they can be frozen.

I hope you like them! If my instructions are not clear, just ask. With Irene's visit on the horizon, I expect to be here most of the day.


----------



## sunshine4me (Jun 20, 2011)

I am ner here, and am sooooo excited to be able to chit chat with all you fellow knitters. I am in SW Florida on the Gulf of Mexico side. I like to call it Paradise. I am working feverishly on lots of christmas gifts for the fam. I am going to try the Cherry Cake,but have one question. Does it call for 2 lbs of flour? I am not sure about the recipe.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Good morning everyone! It's 8:30am here in New Hampshire. The cherry cake sounds delicious, Dave. Maybe I'll pop one in the oven before we lose our power. We're bracing for Hurricane Irene, and power outages are almost a given. We're used to them, so we're well stocked in batteries, candles, etc. I've got plenty of yarn and projects, and food that doesn't need to be cooked. Have a wonderful weekend everyone, and for all on the east coast, stay safe!


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> Good morning everyone! It's 8:30am here in New Hampshire. The cherry cake sounds delicious, Dave. Maybe I'll pop one in the oven before we lose our power. We're bracing for Hurricane Irene, and power outages are almost a given. We're used to them, so we're well stocked in batteries, candles, etc. I've got plenty of yarn and projects, and food that doesn't need to be cooked. Have a wonderful weekend everyone, and for all on the east coast, stay safe!


Good morning Grandma x'2. It is the same cloudy morning here. You can feel the lull in the air. That stillness before a major storm "settles in". Yesterday I had a helper man come down and trim out a few limbs off one of the trees so that they don't fall on the power line out back. He is such a worker. A rare things now-a-days. He is also a good friend and so happy and cheerful. People on this street like him very much. I pay him for his work and give him "a pint" when he leaves. I figure it might help his aches when he settles down for the evening. LOL

I have more things to do outside in preparation for the big winds to come. I need to get out the candles and get more water put in the jugs for cooking. I have knitting to work on for Christmas during "this blow". 
Take care everyone and be well.
Mary in VT


----------



## Unicorn (Mar 25, 2011)

Good morning all! I just pop in to say hi to everybody. I've a cup of coffee with me at the computer. It has been a busy week for me; went my future DIL's Bridal Tea on Sunday: Had some shots (immunizations) on Monday in planning of a trip to China with my daughter on her business trip. I had chill, headache, fever and vomit the day after the shots. I feel better today but the headache stil lingers. I was also planning on a trip to the Midwest Stitches this weekend but had to cancelled al the reservations (regretably didn't get to meet with fellows KP knitters which was also in the plan). 
I have two WIPs right now. A pair of toe-up on two cirs and a cardi which I have started since March.
My husband and I are going to the Farmer Market this morning since the weather is so nice. It is at 75 degree right now.


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

Siouxann - that cake recipe sounds decadent. Will try it as soon as I can get to the store to get the ingredients. Thanks!


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

I just got this photo in my e-mail from our oldest son. He and his girlfriend adopted this cutie from a Black Lab rescue group in W. Virginia. Her name is (probably going to be) Stella.


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

I lOVE hearing rescue stories. We have a blind dog rescue in Phila. Yes, the dogs are blind, but they are amazing!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Hello from Laconia, New Hampshire, USA. Very dull morning here. Everything if overcast and grey. Very quite. Getting ready for the storm which they say will be downgraded to a tropical by the time it reaches NH which will be Sunday. We have never lost power here as we are in the "City". I laugh at that because I am from the Northshore of Boston which is really a "City". Need to go shopping this AM for food, candles (which I just sold at my yard sale two weeks ago) and water. My little boy is off with his teacher and husband later this AM so can shop in peace. Still working on his sweater for school. He wants to know why I would knit a sweater instead of buying it. I told him that I had knit sweaters for my sons so I thought it would be nice to knit one for him. I didn't tell him I was knitting it with love and affection to keep him warm and safe but I think he gets that.
> I hope everyone has a wonderful, safe weekend and enjoys this teaparty as much as I do. I look forward to it all week. Oh, thanks for the definition of "lifeline". I am going to try that. From another thread. Love, Conniesews


Good morning Conniesews, how are you? Busy I see. I know the sweater you are knitting your grandson will be filled with love in every stitch! You are welcome for the "lifeline".

Isnt that the way of things -- you yard sale something you havent used in ever so long, then you need it!! Yah, Irene is now a category 1 but they say that while this hurricane may not produce such high winds as hurricanes can, this one is a large one that has so much area to cover and is slow moving. It is actually the amount of rainfall it will be producing that will be the problem. The New York subway system of 400 miles is expected to completely fill with water within 45 minutes of Irene getting to New York! I am a prairie girl, and I cant fathom it!
Today in Toronto, Ontario is the state funeral for Jack Layton, the New Democratic Party leader who passed away due to cancer complications. Everyone loved him even if they disagreed with some of his politics. He never ceased to have a positive smile on his face!
Its time to get the jars washed and sterilized for my bread and butter pickles! also going to do a hamburger stuffing for my huge yellow zucchini. Mom says to bake the zucchini first then stuff and return to the oven for further cooking. I guess this wont hurt anything. Then I will take it over to Mom and Dad's for supper tonight.
See you all later! many well wishes for those in Irene's path. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

just a note before my roommate and I head out to the Farmers Market in Red Deer. It's been years since I have been there, and I am looking forward to seeing a lady with her alpaca yarn. I will check in later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> I just got this photo in my e-mail from our oldest son. He and his girlfriend adopted this cutie from a Black Lab rescue group in W. Virginia. Her name is (probably going to be) Stella.


What a cutie, and that goose isn't so bad either. lol
I'm so glad they rescued a needy baby. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave!! That sounds yummy, Hubby was just talking about wanting cherry pie last nigh, maybe I'll make that instead. mmmm...
> ...


Yah, the circs are working, straights would be easier though, I didn't have straights the right size so had to make do until I get to the store today.  But so far, I have been able to keep them straight. lol, I mean untangled or knitted together, about 4 or 5 inches in now. Well take them in the car in a bit when going grocery shopping, keeps me busy on the trip, DH drives.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sorry 5mmdpns..... My bad -- sometimes the chemo brain takes over and I can't remember my *own* name.
> 
> You are so right... It is us left behind that are not prepared. We just recently lost our daughter's best friend and college roommate at age 43. She was at peace and prepared for her death and planned her own funeral and many other things. We, the ones left behind, are the ones having trouble dealing with her absence from *our* lives. She is in a far, far better place. That doesn't stop us from missing her - but we do remember the good times.


Beautifully said. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi, Dave,
Please to meet you. I come from the heartland of the United States, Missouri. I am a fairly new knitter but am loving it. I'm working on a baby cocoon and hat to match. Also struggling with my first pair of socks. I actually knit one very good sock one time but got sick, lost the yarn, and then couldn't remember how to make socks. So I'm trying again. Thanks for inviting us over. You must all come here sometime. The weather is becoming more like autumn. Have a great day. P.S.--the cake sounds delicious.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> katynora - last saturday i went to shangaii gardens in the international district - this afternoon i went to a restaurant off fifteenth on captial hill - when i lived here it was called jalesco - there are two more on lower queen anne. this one has a new name which i can't remember - owned by the same people - the falutas were wonderful. i ued to live on the northwent corner east republican and eighteenth. i also went to ihop off broadway. we don't have one in defiance and i always enjoyed eating there. going out for lunch tomorrow - have no idea where we will be going.
> 
> i love the city and all it has to offer - i don't like the noise, it crowded and traffic is unbelievable.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Sam, if you're still in Seattle and they are still serving breakfast atop the Space Needle, give that a try. You won't be disappointed. The view is to die for and my DH still raves about the seafood omelette he had there. It's been years since we were there, but hope to go again soon.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Dreamweaver - I pray all will go well with your DH's surgery and that you will get some of that knitting done while you wait!



Dreamweaver said:


> Good evening Dave and thanks so much for the invitation to tea. I especially appreciate you restating the purpose and intent of this weekly happening, as this is an excellent reminder as to behaviour for the entire KP experience.
> 
> I am sharing excitement about this week-ends races. Belgian Grand Prix is a favorite. Here in US there will also be Danica Patrick's announcement about moving to NASCAR. I know the money, etc. etc. but hate to see her go. I'm much more open wheel fan and was hoping she could be first woman to win Indy.....
> 
> ...


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Good morning Everyone, I'm glad to hear Irene has been downgraded to a one,I hope she stays that way and everyone stays safe. I'm working on a owl for my GS and like a lot of you need to get cracking on Christmas presents,that is if I decide to make any this year Lol ! The cherry cake sounds great as does the Buttermilk cake my family loves Strawberry shortcake yum! We're going to have quiet weekend lots of knitting and baseball and football watching, enjoy your weekend Karhyunique


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

twocats said:


> I am ner here, and am sooooo excited to be able to chit chat with all you fellow knitters. I am in SW Florida on the Gulf of Mexico side. I like to call it Paradise. I am working feverishly on lots of christmas gifts for the fam. I am going to try the Cherry Cake,but have one question. Does it call for 2 lbs of flour? I am not sure about the recipe.


Only eight ounces of self-raising flour, plus two tablespoons or so extra on a plate to roll the cherry quarters in and stop them sticking together. Not quite sure where you get 2 lbs from, perhaps it was garbled when it downloaded.

Dave


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Would you like a recipe for a tomato-cheese pie? I made one last weekend from my garden, and I thought it was awesome! It was pretty filling too. Let me know, and I'll post....also said I'd post my stuffed zucchini recipe too.



Maelinde said:


> Hiya Everyone!
> 
> I'm still trying to find that cookbook from last week so that I can share some of those fantastic Celtic receipts with you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Ciyona, Thanks for such wonderful recipes. My Mom was known for her pouncakes and her Mexican Cornbread. She also made hushpuppies out of this world.
I am so sorry, Dreamweaver, to hear of DH's impending surgery and sorry for whovever posted the loss of a friend. Will keep you close to my heart in prayer. God Bless...Betty


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I love dog rescue stories too! We have 3 rescues and a local rescue nearby. I can go and walk the dogs I love it.


SHCooper said:


> I just got this photo in my e-mail from our oldest son. He and his girlfriend adopted this cutie from a Black Lab rescue group in W. Virginia. Her name is (probably going to be) Stella.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Ciyona, Thanks for such wonderful recipes. My Mom was known for her pouncakes and her Mexican Cornbread. She also made hushpuppies out of this world.
I am so sorry, Dreamweaver, to hear of DH's impending surgery and sorry for whovever posted the loss of a friend. Will keep you close to my heart in prayer. God Bless...Betty


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

nancylschulman said:


> Siouxann - that cake recipe sounds decadent. Will try it as soon as I can get to the store to get the ingredients. Thanks!


It really is! It might sound like a lot of work, but worth every minute (and calorie, for that matter.)


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> I just got this photo in my e-mail from our oldest son. He and his girlfriend adopted this cutie from a Black Lab rescue group in W. Virginia. Her name is (probably going to be) Stella.


Good Morning all my lovely dears:
There are so many chats I would love to respond to, where to start? I have 2 dogs. My senior black lab is a rescue. She had been badly abused and it has taken me about 9 months to gain her trust and for her to be completely relaxed with me. I also have a 6 month old German Shepherd puppy (Posie). At 4 moths old (see the photo) she is a bit smaller than my lab. At 6 months old she is actually bigger than Abbey. They get along wonderfully. Posie keeps Abbey young and active, Abbey keeps posie calm and teaches her how to behave. My "girls".


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

It is lovely to join ya'll this morning - on my second cup of hot, black coffee. It will be a quieter than normal week-end for me since DH has driven down to Louisiana to spend some time with his dad. Maybe I can make a dent in my WIPs. Doubt it though, with spending time here at KP and trying to do a little work at my dad's house - he and my step-mom passed away within 2 months of each other.

Am enjoying all the recipes. This one was brought by the church ladies at my stepmom's funeral last Saturday. Easy and SO good.

Butter Pecan Cake

1 box Butter Pecan Cake Mix (Betty Crocker)
1 cup oil
3 eggs
1 cup water
1 can Coconut Pecan Frosting ( Betty Crocker)

Mix all together (including the frosting). Spray Bundt pan with PAM. Coat pan with 2 tbsp. sugar. Bake at 350 degrees for 40 min.

Thanks, Dave, for hosting the Tea Party, bringing great 'receipts', and for keeping the conversation interesting and informative.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I remembered it, finally! (Actually, I had to go back for it;-)). Here it is: Apple Pie-Serves 6. The measurements are not my own genius-the book presents them this way. Use the one you understand;-).

225g/8oz/2 cups plain(all-purpose) flour
130g/4 1/2oz/ generous 1/2 cup butter, or mixed butter and white vegetable fat (shortening) 
25g/1oz/2 Tbsp. caster(superfine) sugar
45ml/3 T. very cold milk or water

For the filling: 
675g/1 1/2lb. cooking apples
75g/3oz/1/2 sultanas (golden raisins) (Optional)
a little grated lemon rind (optional)
75 g/3oz/6Tbsp caster (superfine) sugar
a knob (pat) of butter or 15ml/1 Tbsp water
a little milk, to glaze
icing(confectioners') sugar and whipped cream to serve

1. Sieve the flour into a large mixing bowl, add the butter and cut it into small pieces. Rub the butter into the flour with the fingertips, or using a pastry (cookie) cutter, lifting the mixture as much as possible to aerate. 
2. Mix the caster sugar with the chilled milk or water, add to the bowl and mix with a knife or fork until the mixture clings together. Turn out on to a floured worktop and knead lightly once twice until smooth.
3. Wrap in baking parchment or foil and leave in the refrigerator to relax for 20 minutes before using. Meanwhile, preheat the oven to 200degreesC/400degreesF/Gas 6. 
4. Roll out one-third of the pastry and use to line a 23cm/9in pie plate. Use any trimmings to make a second layer of pastry around the top edge of the pie plate. 
5. To make the filling, peer, core and slice the apples and arrange half of them on the pastry base, then sprinkle over the sultanas and lemon rind., if using. Top with the caster sugar, the remaining apples and butter or water. 
6. Roll out the remainder of the pastry to make a circle about 2.5cm/1 in. larger than the pie plate. Dampen the pastry edging on the rim and lay the top over the apples, draping it gently over any lumps to avoid straining the pastry. Press the rim well to seal. Knock up the edge with a knife and pinch the edges neatly with the fingers to make a fluted edge. 
7.Brush the pastry lightly with milk and bake the pie in the preheated oven for about 30 minutes, or until the pastry is nicely browned and crisp, and the fruit is cooked. 
8. To serve, dust the pastry with icing sugar and serve hot, warm or cold, but not straight from the refrigerator. 

Variation: The same filling may be used to make a deeppie in a 25cm/10in deep oval pie dish, although only about three-quarters of the quantity of pastry will be needed for the topping.


----------



## sunshine4me (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry Dave, my eyes deceived me (again) I thought I read 2 lbs. DAH!!!!
Thanks for the update.
Elaine


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Day all. I hope all affected by the storms out east are well-prepared and safe. Yesterday I visited a yarn shop called Yada Yada in Silver City, NM. Any KPers in the area, try to visit the shop. The owner is friendly and helpful and the yarn is awesome. They also spin. On the way there I passed the largest roadrunner (NM state bird) sculpture in the world...20 feet tall and 50 feet long. He is made entirely of scrap material and is a great favorite of the truckers.


----------



## vsigsheba (Aug 15, 2011)

Applesauce cake is very yummy too!!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Jacki...Yes please post your tomato-cheese pie and stuffed zucchini recipes.


----------



## vsigsheba (Aug 15, 2011)

Your recipe (& Dave's) look yummy. Is there a way to print out just the recipes? (I'm okay at looking stuff up on internet & doing emails, but haven't the experience for the "finer" aspects of computors!! Thanks


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> Does anyone have a recipe that uses apple sauce? My grandmother left me a big container of it in the fridge and I should use it up.


we use applesauce as a topping for waffles and pancakes...don't care for syrup.... i heat about a 1/2 cup at a time in the micro and put on top of either pat of butter or 2 tablespoons of peanut butter on waffle/pancake..... really good and not so sweet.....


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Dragon: What a nice recipe. I have not tried it with lemon. Apples also make a wonderful host to dried blueberries or dried cranberries.
For My apple pie recipe I use brown sugar instead of white and I love, love, love cinamon so I use a heaping Tablespoon of cinnamon. Its so much fun to try different things with a good solid base like apple pie!
Hugs to you.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for the scarf pattern, Camilla! My charity is having 2 or 3 fundraisers this Fall and this would be a hot seller. We are all Redskins fans, too. I have lots of ww acrylic in burgundy and gold so will see if that works.

Lately, everything I start to knit seems to become a disaster. Either my yarn starts to tangle or else I get half done and don't like the colors I chose. Then I begin another project. Need DH to help me frog a scarf later today - I used two yarns together, but should have used larger needles and made it narrower; if not, I'll be knitting it till doomsday. So much for trying to make up my own pattern. Has anyone else run into this problem? :mrgreen:


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Serene Knitter-I love cinnamon in everything, and sometimes a little clove-or a lot, and nutmeg for an earthy flavor. Play with it to your hearts content. I'll be adding cinnamon next time I make this;-). 
Thanks and Hugs right back.


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

deemail said:


> dragontearsoflove said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have a recipe that uses apple sauce? My grandmother left me a big container of it in the fridge and I should use it up.
> ...


Add it to your apple pie! Or add it to apples, brown sugar and cinnamon to make Scalloped Apples. Slice or Dice apples as you like them, about 3 cups after cutting. Stir in 2 cups applesauce, 1 cup brown sugar and slowly add cinnamon to taste (up to 1 heaping tablespoon). You can also add up to 1/2 teaspon nutmeg if desired. Place in baking cassarole dish and bake at about 350 degrees for 40 minutes.
Serve warm as a side dish or over ice cream as a dessert.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Good morning from a very overcast Scotland, well in my village anyway! Thanks Howdi95 for posting the comment about Helene Hanff in last week's T Party. I ordered the Omnibus version and it has arrived this morning, so looking forward to reading it, especially 84 Charing Cross Road.
> I do hope hurricane Irene passes over very quickly and with as little damage as possible. I must remember the next time I grumble about our weather that there are many parts of the world that have extreme weather which makes our weather seem very gentle in comparison.
> I have just been sent an email with this link http://www.flowercarpet.be/site/main.php?lg=en I hope it works for you. It is a wonderful sight, a design of a carpet that is made up entirely of begonias(not planted into the soil) bark and turf. Brussels do this every 2 years to promote begonias as they are one of the largest growers. Beautiful pictures and such a lot of work and talented people.
> Oh well back to frogging my latest WIP a 2 ply baby shawl, the spider web design. I have just noticed a mistake so will need to take it back.
> Best wishes for everyone


Thank you for that link, dollyclaire. That is bee-you-ti-ful! I've always wanted to go to Belgium - maybe some day!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Pound cake takes me back to my childhood. My Grandma made the best pound cake and would send us home with one every time we visited. When I went away to college she would send them through the mail. We would slice it and pop it in the toaster. Slather with butter and jam and voilà breakfast. Yum!


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Thank you for the scarf pattern, Camilla! My charity is having 2 or 3 fundraisers this Fall and this would be a hot seller. We are all Redskins fans, too. I have lots of ww acrylic in burgundy and gold so will see if that works.
> 
> Lately, everything I start to knit seems to become a disaster. Either my yarn starts to tangle or else I get half done and don't like the colors I chose. Then I begin another project. Need DH to help me frog a scarf later today - I used two yarns together, but should have used larger needles and made it narrower; if not, I'll be knitting it till doomsday. So much for trying to make up my own pattern. Has anyone else run into this problem? :mrgreen:


Doris: I learned to knit from my grandmother and great grand mother when I was 5. They almost never used patterns. I often pick up something, start it according to the vision in my head, then frog it and start over for all kinds of reasons. Don't get discouraged, eventually, you will have something exactly the way you want it and it will feel so satisfying. Don't be afraid to chase after the vision in your head, and don't be discouraged if you have to frog. Its all part of the creative process. Even your best knit-wear designers have to frog....a lot!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Ashleyv said:


> Hi everyone, I'm jumping in on page 3. Hope everyone stays safe for Irene.
> 
> I'm working on a shawl with a chenille style yarn right now. I have so many ufo's to work on it's ridiculous.
> 
> Does anyone have a recipe that uses apple sauce? My grandmother left me a big container of it in the fridge and I should use it up.


AshleyV--Hope you're getting all these suggestions.

Here is the original post. I have two answers for applesauce-eat it or put it into cakes and treats. If its homemade, it won't last long. You can also pour it into smaller jars and gift it to friends;-). 
Best of luck.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> Does anyone have a recipe that uses apple sauce? My grandmother left me a big container of it in the fridge and I should use it up.


You can freeze it.[/quote]


> you can also just eat it - applesauce is one of my favorites. you can also substitute the shortening amount with the same amount of applesauce. make applesauce cake and cookies. just eat it. add red hot cinnomin - that is not spelled right - do you think the admin would put spell check in?) candies in it - heat until candy melts. it's also good on buttered toast.
> 
> sam


had to laugh...a friend and i just went thru this last week while copying a recipe... we spelled cinnamon 3 different ways before looking up and knew all were wrong, but not how..... but you had a way out... we just call those candies 'red hots'..... lolllll


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry 5mmdpns..... My bad -- sometimes the chemo brain takes over and I can't remember my *own* name.
> ...


Yes I echo that. My DH passed away the day after being diagnosed with lung cancer during a biopsy. That was in Dec of 2009. I still grieve every day. Remember the good times, never go to bed angry with each other and always kiss when you leave to go someplace separately. And don't sweat the small stuff, and it is all small stuff


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Morning, All!
I was going to go get my labs done for yearly Dr. appointment this morning, but woke up feeling very poorly, and decided to do it next weekend (last chance before appt!). Feeling better now, thanks to all you KPers. Soooooo... after an extremely hard month at work (my co-worker disappeared on August 3, neither hide nor hair of her since then), I've been handling the whole office, my boss surprised me with a huuuuuge bonus! I was expecting one, but maybe 1/8th of the amount. I practically fainted! (can't believe the taxes taken out, though). Anyway, a little more than half will be used for bills and giving me sort of a "cushion", BUT, with the rest...SHOPPING!!!!!!!!! I'll get my nails done, and then just cruise, looking for inspiration. Wanted to go to Stitches, but with slight mobility problems, and no one to go with on short notice, I'll have to give it a miss this year (sigh). Thinking second hand, Goodwill, etc. to see if I can score some inexpensive yarn, we'll see. 

My, how I do go on! I'm just so excited, I had to share. Can't remember the last time I shopped "just for me!" I'll pop in later. Bye for now.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Must be off to run errands and bowl with my Little;-). This should be fun. I'll be back this evening for a bit. Have a great day and be safe!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

deemail said:


> dragontearsoflove said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have a recipe that uses apple sauce? My grandmother left me a big container of it in the fridge and I should use it up.
> ...


Try potato pancakes and a topping of applesauce. Yummy. Potato pancakes are also known as LATKAS.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> I just got this photo in my e-mail from our oldest son. He and his girlfriend adopted this cutie from a Black Lab rescue group in W. Virginia. Her name is (probably going to be) Stella.


Awwww!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Dragon tears, best wishes for your husband's upcoming surgery. Aren't you glad to have knitting with you as you wait? Much better than solitaire on the e-device! I sent my DH to the dr yesterday because he was complaining of abdominal pain for 2 days and he needed to get in before the weekend. He resisted, but I reminded him that married men live longer because they have wives to get them to the dr. Turned out to be nothing, probably just muscle spasms, so that was good. In the meantime I had been on the Internet and already diagnosed it as a life-threatening hernia about to burst. Don't you just love the Internet?

Oops, I meant Dreamweaver. Sorry about that. I'm new here and add that to normal confusion and you know what you get. Dreamweaver, it sounds like you've been through a lot, but from reading your posts on other threads, it also sounds like you DO a lot -- yay for you!


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Hi all Tea Party-ers, have been here and there the month of Aug. but I'm back and reading you again. Hope all KP-ers on the east coast are safe and ready to weather the storm. Hope it comes just as a whisper in the night, because the weather-people have exaggerated as usual,if not stay safe. Hubby is OofT this weekend so out to dinner with a friend DT and trying to finish projects. Why do they take so long to finish. I could become a one sock wonder, finish one an wonder when the other will ever be. have a great weekend everyone. d


----------



## kipper (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello all -- best of luck to all on the US east coast -- we're praying for ya [my folks are Katrina survivors, so i have a clue as to what you are in for...].

Anyway, i did something new and different this week -- went on a "yarn crawl". I picked up a "passport" at a local yarn store that was participating in it, and then traveled around the Chicago metro area visiting a total of 27 yarn stores -- stamping my passport at each, getting a free pattern at each, entering a raffle at each, and, of course, picking up some yummy yarn for my stash at several of them. Not only was it fun visiting all the stores [and the owners -- several who were pretty talented designers in their own right] -- but it also gave me a pretty interesting tour of Chicago itself, seeing lots of landmarks. Thank heavens for my GPS unit... kept me from getting too lost!!!


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

This weekend we are following the hurricane and wiping our sweaty brows so thankful that Irene did not hit us us South Florida.
However, our daughter lives in New Jersey and we have been on the phone almost constantly helping her make her hurricane preparations. 
I hope to get some knitting done between phone calls and keeping an eye on CNN.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

It seems I missed getting on earlier but hubby was hogging the computer and I had to wait till he got thru checking the prices on tractors.
Those who are in the line to get hit by Irene, I wish them well and you'll come thru fine! We all lose someone we've known or loved but they're in a much better place than those who are left behind!
Love all the receipes and can't decide what to fix first! It's only going to be over 100 again today and we're due to get rain.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's just past 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's _Teatime_. Top of my sporting interests this weekend are the _Belgian Grand Prix_ at Spa, a truly fantastic circuit with one of the world's best curves; also this weekend is the American round of _MotoGP_ in Indianapolis, great races all three classes are predicted, all are exciting and well-worth watching at this great historic track.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave & all! Here we are in Connecticut USA waiting the arrival of Hurricane Irene. I hope to get lots of knitting done this weekend. Still working on hubby's sweater. I cast on for the 2nd sleeve last nite. After finishing my socks the other day, I am now anxious to get to another pair, but, I have so many other projects that have to get done 1st. Where does the time go? I have another motorcycle scarf to cast on, a promise of 2 hoodies for twins & a beautiful vest for my dear niece. So what am I doing here spending valuable knitting time with all of you? I can't help it because I enjoy the Tea Party so much, I have to force myself to pick up the needles. Everyone in the path of Irene, stay safe!!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's just past 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's _Teatime_. Top of my sporting interests this weekend are the _Belgian Grand Prix_ at Spa, a truly fantastic circuit with one of the world's best curves; also this weekend is the American round of _MotoGP_ in Indianapolis, great races all three classes are predicted, all are exciting and well-worth watching at this great historic track.
> 
> ...


 Hello Dave, Can anyone join in on the Tea Party? I so enjoy reading everyweek. Would love to be a part of it all. Sue


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

nancylschulman said:


> I lOVE hearing rescue stories. We have a blind dog rescue in Phila. Yes, the dogs are blind, but they are amazing!


We had a golden retriever who lost his sight at 18 months old due to blastomycosis, a fungus disease we believe he picked in our wetland area. He was very I'll, spent 3 weeks in the "hospital" (UW Vet school about 90 miles from us) and had to have his blind, painful eyes removed. He was amazing! We were devastated but we never told him he was blind (just like we never told him he was adopted) and you really couldn't tell, except at first when he would crash into things at full speed. (18 month old GR still goes full speed -- I wanted to put a helmet on him but it proved unnecessary). We were told never to move furniture, and make sure everything was out of his way, but that was also unnecessary -- his sense of smell became so developed that he was even still able to play catch & fetch with his favorite balls. When we went for walks, he still had to be the leader -- off leash, even. We still miss him -- he was our first dog (our first-born, if you will -- the real kids complained that we treated Riley better than we treated them). Bless all the people who run those rescue services.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

good almost afternoon all. thanks Dave for the recipe i just might have to try it. thanks also for the apple pudding recipe will give it to the boys for a treat today. thanks also for the buttermilk cake recipe i will make that one really soon. congrats Lisa on your new nephew. don't worry that he was a little early he was a very good weight for being so early. jynx hope the surgery goes well. keep me posted and when all else fails to keep him still to recover. you can always tie him down.
its been a busy week of computer problems. the cable guy had to come out twice and both times replace my modem. all is fine now though.
the Russian Fudge i made last sat. turned out perfect. i will try to post the recipe later today after my little one's friend go home and it is a little quieter around here. i did make a new Banana Bead recipe this week and it turned out great. thanks to my mom having some bananas that were way to ripe. gotta love moms.
hope every one stays safe because of Irene.
well i'm off for now to make lunch for the boys


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

hello Dave and everyone, I've been out of touch with the phone lines down for over a week so missed last weeks tea party. Glad to see all your comments and the lovely cherry cake seems luscious. I've been making apple and pear chutney this morning so let me bring a jar to the table although really it is best left for about a month to let the flavours grow. Thanks to who ever posted the American Pancake recipe a few weeks back - they were so perfect and yummy - although we had them with lemon juice and sugar. Well hope you are all keeping well and kind thoughts to all that have problems at the moment.


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Hotter than H in Texas, no relief in site!
Just sitting inside working out and knitting, now on my new projects,SOCKs! Bought harmony needles today, why I have no idea. Plan to eat at chueys for hatch green chillies tonight,yum!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

All you east-coasters, guess what -- we felt your earthquake way out here in WI! Fortunately for us, though, it doesn't look like Irene will be anywhere close -- beautiful sunny day in the 70s. Stay safe -- we have friends in N.C. who are battening down the hatches but not planning to evacuate -- yet.


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> Evening Dave, am I first, am I really first? Wow. That's never happened. The cherry cake sounds nice. I'll bring an Apple Pie made with Sultanas recipe by later tonight or tomorrow morning. (note to self, bring recipe). Here's hoping everyone is well and safe after the Hurricane came through the East Coast, but since I'm in the Great Lakes, we won't be affected by it. Happy Friday all!


did get a break early this month though, wedding ,pics of Mamouth lakes,CA


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Pix of mammoth lake are beautiful. Who's your young friend?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Last I heard on TV, they now have a tornado watch for a couple of counties in Maryland that are not that far from us. What else? An earthquake on Tuesday, a hurricane due to hit us this evening until Noon tomorrow, and now a tornado? Mother Nature must really hate us. :thumbdown: I wonder what we did wrong?

Serene knitter, thanks for the encouragement. Now I know why you're a serene knitter.


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Was a family of them,ate out of my hand


siouxann said:


> Pix of mammoth lake are beautiful. Who's your young friend?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pachoulie said:


> dragontearsoflove said:
> 
> 
> > Evening Dave, am I first, am I really first? Wow. That's never happened. The cherry cake sounds nice. I'll bring an Apple Pie made with Sultanas recipe by later tonight or tomorrow morning. (note to self, bring recipe). Here's hoping everyone is well and safe after the Hurricane came through the East Coast, but since I'm in the Great Lakes, we won't be affected by it. Happy Friday all!
> ...


Fantastic scenery, what a spectacular place to visit. Thanks for posting the great photos, definitely a destination for _The List!_

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sue Velie said:


> Hello Dave, Can anyone join in on the Tea Party? I so enjoy reading everyweek. Would love to be a part of it all. Sue


All are welcome to join in for newsy chatter, great food, vaguely craft ideas and pretty pics.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Are 5 Or 6 inch needles better for socks?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> Good Day all. I hope all affected by the storms out east are well-prepared and safe. Yesterday I visited a yarn shop called Yada Yada in Silver City, NM. Any KPers in the area, try to visit the shop. The owner is friendly and helpful and the yarn is awesome. They also spin. On the way there I passed the largest roadrunner (NM state bird) sculpture in the world...20 feet tall and 50 feet long. He is made entirely of scrap material and is a great favorite of the truckers.


Love the spectacular sculpture, thanks for posting the pic. I'm not surprised he's a favourite with the truckers, I like these great pieces of ad hoc public art too!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Dave...drinking weak tea as I must go to bed...been up all night...
> Saved your yummie Cherry Cake recipe...
> Hi to all else...
> I am praying for all you in the line of Hurricane Irene.
> ...


Thanks for posting the link Camilla, I'll have to see if I can adjust the design to make it work for rugby!

Dave


----------



## The Quiet Knitter (Jun 25, 2011)

Good morning Dave. I love the tea party and the chance to talk about other things than the distressing news that we are confronted with continually during the week. I thoroughly agree with your guidelines!
I am so happy that o many knitters have rescue dogs. It shows what good people they are! We had a blind mniature schnauzer for three years (got him when he was thirteen) and,because he had been blind for most of his life, nothing fazed him. He knew his way around the house, and when I took him for walks he would lead the way. Sometimes we would even run a little, and he would still stay on track.
We lost him at sixteen and still miss him. 
Next, we adopted two rescue dogs - Sophie is a Beagle/Jack Russell - a handful, but very sweet. Olivia was a boxer/hound mix and the most beautiful dog I have ever seen. I say "was"
because we lost her two weeks ago to epilipsy. She developed it last January and was on heavy anti-seizure medication, but it didn't really work and the day she had five seizures in twelve hours we knew it was time to let her go. I still cry when I think about her and her sister, Sophie, misses her a lot. It is a real crap shoot when you take on animals who have been abused and who's history you don't know - so my philosophy is that you just love them and give them a happy life for as long as you can.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

pachoulie said:


> dragontearsoflove said:
> 
> 
> > Evening Dave, am I first, am I really first? Wow. That's never happened. The cherry cake sounds nice. I'll bring an Apple Pie made with Sultanas recipe by later tonight or tomorrow morning. (note to self, bring recipe). Here's hoping everyone is well and safe after the Hurricane came through the East Coast, but since I'm in the Great Lakes, we won't be affected by it. Happy Friday all!
> ...


Although she's a herbivore, that young doe seems to think you look mighty tasty!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi y'all!!! Prayers and greetings!!

Stuffed Zucchini 

1 huge (mine was about 3 pounds) zucchini
cut in half (lengthwise), scoop out bigger seeds and discard (we compost everything!). Then start scooping out the rest of the zucchini until only 1/2 in or 3/4 inch remains all around, and set aside.
1/2 pound hot Italian Sausage (casing removed and nicely browned and drained)
1 medium onion (I use Vadalia or other sweet onions) chopped
3 cloves garlic
1/2 pound whole grain thin spaghetti (cooked almost to package directions...just not quite aldente. It will finish cooking when baked.
1 cup spaghetti sauce (from a jar or any homemade)

In same pan you cooked the sausage in, remove excess fat, and saute onions until slightly clear, add in the zucchini and continue cooking until fork tender. Add in the garlic, salt & pepper to taste. When all of that is done, add in the spaghetti and sauce stir to combine. Put all of the stuffing back into the raw zucchini, top with grated Parmesan cheese and bake at 350 for about 40-45 minutes. The zucchini "boats" should be fork tender. Cool and serve with a nice tossed salad and enjoy!!!!

Tomato Pie (this is courtesy of PBS - Public Radio)

2 (9in pie dough rounds) - I use the already made ones you just unroll
2 pounds tomatoes, cored and cut into 1/4 inch slices
1/2 teaspoon salt
4 teaspoons corn starch
1/4 cup mayonnaise (I personally use Miracle Whip Lite)
1 1/2 cups shredded sharp cheddar cheese
4 scallions sliced thin (I actually used sweet onions)

Put 1 dough round into 9 inc pie plate leaving crust flopped over the rim. Drain tomatoes - arrange tomato slices on a paper towel-lined baking pan, sprinkle with the 1/2 teaspoon salt and allow to sit about 30 minutes to release water...then blot with more paper towels to remove as much moisture as possible. (I didn't go nuts with this, but did remove a bunch of water).

Preheat oven to 425 with rack on lowest position. Put a rimmed baking sheet on rack to preheat too.

Mix mayonnaise, cornstarch and 1 cup of cheese in bowl to combine. Sprinkle remaining 1/2 cup cheese on bottom of dough-lined pie plate. Arrange 1/3 of the tomatoes over cheese. Spread half of the mayonnaise mixture over tomatoes and sprinkle with 1/2 of onions. Layer another third of tomatoes, remaining mayonnaise mixture and remaining onions, then top with remaining tomatoes. 

Arrange top crust on pie, press crusts together then trim, fold, and crimp edges. Cut four 2 by 1 inch oval vent holes in top. Place pie on heated baking sheet for 10 minutes, then lower oven temperature to 325 degrees and bake until crust is golden brown, about 40 minutes. Cool on wire rack at least 3 hours. Serve at room temperature.

A note to high altitude folks (that would be 5000 feet or better - I live at 7000 feet). The cooking time needed adjusting because my "40 minutes at 325" turned into about 1 hour or more before crust browned. I would suggest about 20 minutes at 425, and then bake at 350 for about 40 minutes. Everything takes longer to reach true boiling point at high altitudes.

So...there they are. My last 2 weekend meals! I hope whoever makes them enjoys them, I sure did!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

karhyunique said:


> Good morning Everyone, I'm glad to hear Irene has been downgraded to a one,I hope she stays that way and everyone stays safe. I'm working on a owl for my GS and like a lot of you need to get cracking on Christmas presents,that is if I decide to make any this year Lol ! The cherry cake sounds great as does the Buttermilk cake my family loves Strawberry shortcake yum! We're going to have quiet weekend lots of knitting and baseball and football watching, enjoy your weekend Karhyunique


It's always good that a hurricane loses a little wind speed but the storm surge and rainfall is still a big problem...we already have major street flooding and it's about 7 hours before the storm gets here!
JuneK


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

The Quiet Knitter said:


> It is a real crap shoot when you take on animals who have been abused and who's history you don't know - so my philosophy is that you just love them and give them a happy life for as long as you can.


That is a beautiful philosophy, and so true. My daughter and son in law rescued a 4-mo-old Shibu Inu/Rat Terrier mix from a rescue group in PA. From the paperwork, it appeared she was a puppy-mill reject. She was a real handful at first, and it took a LOT of time and patience to bring her to the lovely friendly dog she is today at age four. Bless the rescue organizations!


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

In MA waiting for Irene..we are having a lot of rain, but this is not Irene. We expect her sometime Sunday. Saw picture of New York City on TV, No one is there, strange to see the streets empty. Hope all goes well for everyone in Irene's path
chags


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, I'm probably the last on the Tea Party -- 10:31 PDT in CA. 

So much fun to read what you are all doing this weekend. I will be attending a baby shower for our first Great Grandson. Can't wait to see the Mommy.

Then it's fun with grandson Saturday night and Sunday and off to a pro baseball game. We love it and it will be a blast.

Not any cooking this weekend, but lots of fun eating! Hope you all have a great weekend also.
Sandi


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

Many prayers coming your way. I have tons of dear friends in the line of the hurricane. May God bless them all and everyone else too


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Last I heard on TV, they now have a tornado watch for a couple of counties in Maryland that are not that far from us. What else? An earthquake on Tuesday, a hurricane due to hit us this evening until Noon tomorrow, and now a tornado? Mother Nature must really hate us. :thumbdown: I wonder what we did wrong?
> 
> I wondered the same thing.....Mother Nature is sure slapping our wrist to put it mildly. We've had a some guttering blow off our apt. building but still have electricity so I'm joining the Tea Party while I can! And tornadoes reported in Virginia Beach and a couple of sightings of ones in Chesapeake, Norfolk and Suffolk. But didn't hear of any damage except for VA Beach so perhaps they didn't touch down.
> A VERY GOOD day to knit and check out new books on my Kindle!
> ...


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Good afternoon One and All, it is 1:38pm here in FL where since I am still not at my house as yet am not feeling much of the effects of Irene. I am praying for all of those enduring all of this. And for those who need a little healing. And for those who have lost friends or loved ones. I have been through a few hurricanes and a few tornados. I am thankful that I had only small amounts of dammages from them and although very costly, my family and friends were alive and well. Mother Nature can really make a mess. Looks like a temper tantrum on steroids.( as my youngest son who is over 40 says) I won't be able to be on long and will not get to really catch up for a few hours. Have tons of papers still sorting through so that I will hopefully finish soon so I can see my own house again. IRS told me that I need to keep all the paperwork until probate is over and done. But, I will only have to keep years 2009 to current with me. The rest can be stored. I think I was elated to hear that. So, will bid you all a good afternoon and see you all later this evening (I hope)


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

> did get a break early this month though, wedding ,pics of Mamouth lakes,CA


Your pictures are wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pachoulie said:


> Are 5 Or 6 inch needles better for socks?


Are you using dpns for your socks? They are what I use all the time. I find for myself the longer needles work better for me. I like to use a 7inch needle. You can use 3 active needles and knit with the 4th one or you can use 4 active needles and knit with the 5th one. Using the five needles does make things easier when it comes to picking up stitches along the heel flap. It also will decrease the angles when knitting in the round. This is supposed to prevent laddering from happening. However, for myself I dont find the problem with laddering exists on either the 4 needles or the 5 needle sock knitting. If you happen to get ladders, dont worry about it, as they say "it will all come out in the wash!" I started knitting socks on dpns when I was ten. I still love to knit my socks!! Long tail cast on is best for knitting socks from the cuff down. Good luck with your sock endeavors. It really isnt as "scary" as some knitters believe it to be, afterall sock knitters have survived everywhere!!!

Well I only got 6 pints of bread and butters. I was a bit short on the cucumbers!! Oh well, they will taste good anyways.

I just got a phone call asking me to bake a desert for my friend's funeral next Saturday. What is your opinions? cookies? type of cookie? there will be lots of dainties and squares. There are those attending who are allergic to tree nuts and peanuts. Children loved Dawn a lot and I would like to make for them too.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

[/quote] It's always good that a hurricane loses a little wind speed but the storm surge and rainfall is still a big problem...we already have major street flooding and it's about 7 hours before the storm gets here!
JuneK[/quote]
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-
Thanks JuneK for the info. I've loved ones down there.
Mary in VT


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Kipper, did you know that Stitches show is in session this weekend at the Renaissance in Schaumburg, IL. I went yesterday and it is dangerous. Beautiful yarns, needles, buttons, books, oh my oh my. Good thing DH is out of town. check it out.


kipper said:


> Hello all -- best of luck to all on the US east coast -- we're praying for ya [my folks are Katrina survivors, so i have a clue as to what you are in for...].
> 
> Anyway, i did something new and different this week -- went on a "yarn crawl". I picked up a "passport" at a local yarn store that was participating in it, and then traveled around the Chicago metro area visiting a total of 27 yarn stores -- stamping my passport at each, getting a free pattern at each, entering a raffle at each, and, of course, picking up some yummy yarn for my stash at several of them. Not only was it fun visiting all the stores [and the owners -- several who were pretty talented designers in their own right] -- but it also gave me a pretty interesting tour of Chicago itself, seeing lots of landmarks. Thank heavens for my GPS unit... kept me from getting too lost!!!


----------



## trishb (May 28, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Dragon Tears, Thanks... At least nephew has wonderful MI weather (I was born there) Our band was week-end casual last night in shiny shoes and shorts and T's. Field temp. was 116. Don't know why the drill team needs performance make-up in this weather, it just melts right off!
> ...


I've joined the tea party a bit late. I've been struggling with a back spasm so I won't be making scones, cakes, etc. today. I moved to Brighton, MI from England about 11 years ago and immediately fell in love with the weather. Real white snow for days on end! I don't work so driving in it is not a problem. I have grown to dislike temps. above 90 with high humidity much as you do. I am making washcloths with pictures or initials on them for friends back in England. They are mindless to do and don't need concentration.

Trish


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

A yarn crawl sounds like a bit of very dangerous FUN! Wish I could have been there. Still sitting here waiting for Irene's arrival.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns, you can't go wrong with chocolate chip cookies or brownies. Cut the brownies in one- or two-bite pieces, if possible. Omit the nuts.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

The Quiet Knitter said:


> Good morning Dave.
> Next, we adopted two rescue dogs - Sophie is a Beagle/Jack Russell - a handful, but very sweet. It is a real crap shoot when you take on animals who have been abused and who's history you don't know - so my philosophy is that you just love them and give them a happy life for as long as you can.


Stop -- you're making me cry! Sometimes I read the rescue stories on the Internet and it's just a heartbreak what those poor animals have to endure. And i just say God Bless you dear people who foster and adopt them. Our current dog is from our no-kill humane society, rescued by them from a kill shelter in Kentucky. She is now 2, a most beautiful and good dog ( I know, we all say that about our own dogs -- but if I weren't outside on my iPad, I'd post a pic) and smart as a whip.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

It's always good that a hurricane loses a little wind speed but the storm surge and rainfall is still a big problem...we already have major street flooding and it's about 7 hours before the storm gets here!
JuneK[/quote]
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-
Thanks JuneK for the info. I've loved ones down there.
Mary in VT[/quote]

As do I, outside of DC in MD. Thanks for the update -- glad Irene seems to be losing steam. Sorry about your flooded streets, though - yikes!


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

dorisage said:


> Good Morning. I guess I am the first from the West Coast. It is 3:24 AM and I am up visiting the Tea Party. BUt no coffee or tea. Hope to go back to sleep.
> Today I'll go to our local Sprouts Market. They are having a sale on red bell peppers - 3 for $1. Then I'll start the bbq and roast them, peel and seed, and place in jars in the fridge for future use.
> I did that last week and the taste was amazing. So much sweeter than the jarred pimentos. But I don't know if red bell peppers and pimentos are the same.
> It has been hot here in the San Fernando Valley portion of Los Angeles the past few days. Where I live it was 108. We are expecting more of the same for the next few days, then it will start to cool off.
> ...


Hello There Dorisage!
I lived west of Woodland Hills on a ranch my dad ran when I was 10 up to 13. West Hills is now where that ranch and others used to be. I don't remember it ever being that hot in those years ('48-'51) but I'm obviously a lot older than you are!
I must do the red peppers - they sound so delicious!
Hope you got back to sleep!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> 5mmdpns, you can't go wrong with chocolate chip cookies or brownies. Cut the brownies in one- or two-bite pieces, if possible. Omit the nuts.


I know the kids will love the chocolate chip cookies. Some of her children and grandchildren live in Japan. I would also like these to be acceptable for them. Cookies and kids just mix! Thanks. :wink:


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

grammatat said:


> dorisage said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning. I guess I am the first from the West Coast. It is 3:24 AM and I am up visiting the Tea Party. BUt no coffee or tea. Hope to go back to sleep.
> ...


Hi GrammaTat 
Yup - this valley has certainly changed in the 40 years since I've lived here. I'm originally from Brooklyn, NY.
My 2 DD's both live in West Hills. I think it is hotter here now because of all the cement and macadam. Less green and trees.
If you were 10 in 48 we are about the same age.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> > did get a break early this month though, wedding ,pics of Mamouth lakes,CA
> 
> 
> Your pictures are wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks


Pacholie Pix of Mammoth Lakes are beautiful. I haven't been there in years. Have many happy memories of skiing down black diamond runs. And haven't done that in more years than I care to remember!!!


----------



## Unicorn (Mar 25, 2011)

1artist, I'm so envious of you for your trip to the Stitches. I wish I was there!


1artist said:


> Kipper, did you know that Stitches show is in session this weekend at the Renaissance in Schaumburg, IL. I went yesterday and it is dangerous. Beautiful yarns, needles, buttons, books, oh my oh my. Good thing DH is out of town. check it out.
> 
> 
> kipper said:
> ...


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Just saying Hi so I will get the updates and be able to keep up with the Forum... luv and prayers for all of you on the east coast having to weather the storms... and for those of you surviving the heat waves in other parts of the US...


----------



## Koalatd57 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello All,
Love the pics from Devil's Postpile & Mammoth Lake area, my hubby & son loved backpacking in that area years ago. We are washing cars & mowing the lawn outside now that the smoke from the fire (Thursday & Friday) near Yosemite has died down. A lot of smoke over the lake yesterday morning. 
I still working on my Shawl Sontag a few inches to go before doing the front crossover pieces.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/13787541/Kays-Tess-ShawlSontag


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

It's always good that a hurricane loses a little wind speed but the storm surge and rainfall is still a big problem...we already have major street flooding and it's about 7 hours before the storm gets here!
JuneK[/quote]
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-
Thanks JuneK for the info. I've loved ones down there.
Mary in VT[/quote]

Since I don't know where your loved ones live, I hope it's not on the immediate coast since that's where most of the wind,etc will be. We're about 20-30 miles from the coast and from what I can tell, we're going to get tropical storm force winds. We still have electricity, thank goodness, and it's just blowing and raining.
Praying your loved ones will be safe!!
JuneK


----------



## vsigsheba (Aug 15, 2011)

I've just been so inspired, watching our country's Leader of the Opposition's funeral. Jack Layton left us with a whole lot of inspiration & hope ... conviction to make this country & our world a better place. Let us all strive toward that! Of course I was knitting while I watched ... a small cabled project, a mug or cup sleeve. Let us "knit" the world together. Hoping that all on the east coast of US & later Canada will be safe thru the storm ... I remain hopeful!


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

Wow... so much to read... Well here in Eastern Ontario in Canada we aren't going to be affected by the hurricane, but our Atlantic Coast will get a big hit. I'm trying to get my gardens weeded now that the heat of the summer is starting to taper off a bit. Got one garden done, starting on the second of four. 

My 7 yr. old granddaughter dropped in this morning on her way to shopping with her dad... but she wanted to stay with me instead so we had a great lunch and then I taught her how to knit... she is so quick to learn. Already she can do a whole row, including the first stitch which I always had trouble with when I learned. So we took a quick trip to Walmart and got her some yarn of her choice and needles of her own. A few months ago I started her off with corking (some know this as Knitting Nancy) which she enjoys.

I am still working on the Topsy Turnabout Doll for my youngest granddaughter who finally starting walking last week, and this week she climbed out of her crib. So now her mattress is on the floor. Oddly enough, she stays in bed at night, and even in the morning until Mom goes in to get her. Lucky Mom!!... for now. I think it won't last long.

I haven't read all the entries here yet, but hope that all surgeries and illnesses go ok. I'm thinking positive thoughts for all in weather affected areas too.

Well, knitting aside, I need to work in the garden again before dinner time... 4pm here DST (EST when we finish with daylight savings time). So off I go, and I will get back to my knitting after dinner.

Cheers to everyone! ... loved the tea and recipes... I have a couple of good ones I'll post later.

Bye for now... Sue


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

vsigsheba said:


> Your recipe (& Dave's) look yummy. Is there a way to print out just the recipes? (I'm okay at looking stuff up on internet & doing emails, but haven't the experience for the "finer" aspects of computors!! Thanks


Just right click over the part you want then hit copy, take that to word pad or whatever works for you, and paste, then you can print whenever you want to.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

PatSam said:


> Just saying Hi so I will get the updates and be able to keep up with the Forum... luv and prayers for all of you on the east coast having to weather the storms... and for those of you surviving the heat waves in other parts of the US...


It took me a while to figure it out, but you don't have to write to get thread updates. In the upper left corner just click "Watch"


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

The rain bands are beginning to make their way to us here in south-western NJ, across the Delaware River from Philadelphia.Wind/rain,then it all stops; now it's begun again. The fierce portion begins around 8PM & goes on all night. One year during a severe blizzard, we had 60mph winds & the 2nd floor foyer windows whistled all night.This drove the cats bonkers for a time, but they learned to sleep thru it eventually. They're doing a fabulous job of just that at the moment, too. I can hardly wait for Mother Nature's Music later on.
I put a moderate-size fresh beef brisket in the oven at noon ,smothered with 6 lbs. of sliced Vidalia onions, a bit of salt,pepper,garlic, all tightly wrapped in foil in the roasting pan, at 300*F/150*C, letting it cook very slowly for 5 hours or so. The aroma is calling my name, & I hope it tastes as good cold if/when we are without power in the next few days. At least we'll get the initial meal fresh & hot.Will be serving it with kasha varnishkas (if I find buckwheat groats in the cupboard)& whatever fresh green veggies I find in the 'fridge....cound be zucchini. If not, the plain cooked bowtie pasta will be just fine with the wonderful juices from the pan.
Wish I had a slice of that YUMMY-sounding Pina Colada Cake !


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Man, we were on page 8 when I left, I've got some catching up to do. 
I did get to go to Hobby Lobby though, got 3 skeins of nice soft bamboo. Looked for size 10.5 straight needles but all they had were the 10" long, and I need at least 14 to do 2 sleeves on at once. Oh well, I have acrylics but don't like them whatsoever, think I'll just leave them on the circular. 
Shopping's done, now I can just relax and knit.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi msusanc,
I read your note about losing your GR and I cried for you. I lost a plain white,grey and black cat named Motor who was 18 yrs. He'd been a really pampered pet not having to fight for territory but after moving to Oracle from Tucson, he found out the hard way. This last encounter really did him in and I knew he was in pain when he wouldn't come outside in the mornings to check the water bowls for the quail. He's buried out in the yard next to the pond and his best friend is still here named Taz. He's a half Siamese, half Maine **** weighing 35 lbs and that's from the vet.
Take care and just know that you've let Riley go back to The Man Upstairs.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Is anyone knitting scarfs for the scarf project in WI? I seem to have lost the mailing address.


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

No yarn crawls for me until next year. Paying for my daughter's wedding and then Christmas gifts...nope, no new yarn for me until 2012. Not to worry, I have a considerable stash, so I will "stash dive" for any new projects.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

dorisage said:


> grammatat said:
> 
> 
> > dorisage said:
> ...


Yes, I was 10 then (birthdate 10/11/38) I was judging your age by what you said about your grandchild. Our grandkids (there are 21 of them) range from 30 down to 10 and our greats of whom there are 9 at the moment are: 8,7,4 (brothers) their cousin who is 3, then 2 1/2 and 14 month old twins (brothers) and their little cousin who is 3 months and then
a little 20 month old girl. Number 10 - another little girl and sister to the first 3 boys I mentioned due in November!
Guess I started young - first child at 18!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Chags said:


> In MA waiting for Irene..we are having a lot of rain, but this is not Irene. We expect her sometime Sunday. Saw picture of New York City on TV, No one is there, strange to see the streets empty. Hope all goes well for everyone in Irene's path
> chags


My daughter, now living in Brooklyn, reported this morning that the oddest "sight" in her neighborhood was the complete lack of any children out on the streets. Also, DD just reported that there was a 2.9 earthquake west of Albany a few minutes ago. Mother Nature really is ticked off!!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Good evening all from MI. I'm back from bowling and I'll catch up on the other posts shortly. Bowling went well-but there are days you learn something new(probably everyday), then there are days you are reminded of things you already knew: I'm terrible at bowling...I managed to hit the pins sometimes, but I wish it was more like golf where the goal is a lower score than a higher one;-). Alas, I was in good company and now my little sister has bragging rights. I suspect it was worth it;-). We did come away with specially designed t-shirts for each of us, signed artwork and all(even if it was our own;-)). Now to photograph and scrapbook them tomorrow.


----------



## Tarheel Julie (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm watching the 6:00 pm news and Irene is slowly moving out of NC and is going to move back over water as she moves north which does not bode well for folks farther north, especially in New York City. There are 6 reported fatalities, and almost 600,000 people without electricity. The flooding in the eastern part of our state is serious, and in some areas the storm surge hasn't hit yet. My thoughts and prayers are with all those who still have this storm ahead of them.

Thanks for the lovely recipes this week! I see some serious cooking in my future.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

grammatat said:


> dorisage said:
> 
> 
> > grammatat said:
> ...


I started young also - 22 - but my dd's started late - 35 and 33.
I was born at the beginning of 1944 actually 1/3/44


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

I just got a phone call asking me to bake a desert for my friend's funeral next Saturday. What is your opinions? cookies? type of cookie? there will be lots of dainties and squares. There are those attending who are allergic to tree nuts and peanuts. Children loved Dawn a lot and I would like to make for them too. [/quote]

chocolate chip cookies. not only will the kids love them but so will the adults they just won't be brave enough to tell you. plus they are or can be completely nut free. just a thought


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

I;m roasting my red peppers. I learned how to start the charcoal fire, but alas I didn't use enough coals so I have to finish them in the oven. My fire was just not hot enough. Roasted for 45 minutes on the very small Webber and they are fairly soft but no blistering. I will get this and figure it all out.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

I am so frustrated right now. Where we are we only get TV on an antenna and have no weather channel and of course on a Saturday we don't even get the news at noon! I keep checking online to know what's happening on the east coast = we have loved ones there.

Thanks to those who are posting news of Irene.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes, thanks for the updating of "Irene". My son is in Williamsburg, Va, so will be in the midst. He seems very prepared and calm about it. I guess I am worrying enough for both of us! 
Love the idea of the tea parties. Didn't realize what they were and thus avoided reading the snippets. It is great to talk with people all over the world and have our knitting (and of course) eating in common. It is too hot here in Idaho to turn on the oven, close to 100. My dear hubby and I do not eat much in the heat, we just do easy microwave or fruit. Although I did do a stir fry yesterday.
Working on a couple of sweaters. I just got my Try It package set of Harmonies in the mail today and am dying to try them. What fun. I have learned so much from all of you.
Enjoy your day and don't forget thoughts and prayers for our East Coast loved ones!


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

quiltnqueen said:


> Yes, thanks for the updating of "Irene". My son is in Williamsburg, Va, so will be in the midst. He seems very prepared and calm about it. I guess I am worrying enough for both of us!
> Love the idea of the tea parties. Didn't realize what they were and thus avoided reading the snippets. It is great to talk with people all over the world and have our knitting (and of course) eating in common. It is too hot here in Idaho to turn on the oven, close to 100. My dear hubby and I do not eat much in the heat, we just do easy microwave or fruit. Although I did do a stir fry yesterday.
> Working on a couple of sweaters. I just got my Try It package set of Harmonies in the mail today and am dying to try them. What fun. I have learned so much from all of you.
> Enjoy your day and don't forget thoughts and prayers for our East Coast loved ones!


It's only in the upper 80's here this afternoon but would overheat us in a hurry if I cooked in our motor home. I'll grill some meat in a bit and we'll have a salad and some fruit.
I ordered my Harmonies yesterday - birthday gift from my DH even though my birthday isn't until October. Can't wait for them to arrive.
And yes! We are praying too for the safety of all those in the way of Irene - previous, present and future!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

evening all. on Monday Goderich Ontario Canada had a tornado touch down for 12 seconds. in 12 sec it managed to destroy almost all of the main core of the city of 8 000 people. to show resiliency of people they all got out the next day and out came the chain saws and wood chippers to clear up all of the trees. by fri. the roofers were out in full force. they figured that by today everyone would have power again. so everyone in Irene s path can look to Goderich as an example of how quickly a city can recover when everyone pitches in to help. plus they also felt the earthquake after the tornado.

on happier note as promised here is the recipe for Russian Fudge. it turned out perfect. it must have because my hubby who doesn't like sweets could not keep his hands out and little one wants me to make more. i tried to put in all equivalent measures. i hope you all like it. oh and Dave my little one loved the Apple Pudding

Russian Fudge
3 1/2 cups, 675ml, 28oz granulated sugar
1/2 cup, 118ml, 4oz butter
3 tbsp., 45ml, 1 1/2oz golden syurp
1/2 cup, 118ml, 4oz milk
1/2 tsp, 2ml, salt
200 grams or a little more than 1/2 a tin of sweetened condenced milk
2 tsp., 10ml, vanilla
1)Place all ingredient minus vanilla into a medium sauce pan. Warm over gentle heat till sugar is completely dissolved stirring frequently to avoid bottom burning. 2)Bring to a gentle boil and cook for about 15-20minutes stirring constantly, until mixture reaches a soft ball stage. (if you do not have a candy thermometer after 15 minutes place a drop to two of mixture into a small container of ver cold water then take it out and roll it between your fingers. If it turns into a ball take it off the heat). 3)Remove from heat and add vanilla. 4)Beat with electric mixer until the fudge is thick, creamy and has lost its gloss. Pour into a greased 20 centameter cake pan. Cool for 10 minutes then score top and break into pieces when completly cool.
Enjoy. recipe is from HELLO FALLOW
hope everyone stays safe and has a good evening. will check in the morning


----------



## Tarheel Julie (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh, I forgot, a couple of other things - doesn't the Devil's Postpile at Mammouth Lake resemble the Devil's Causeway in Ireland? I will have to dig out some photos and check on that .

And speaking of yarn crawls, if anyone is going to be in the Charlotte area between Sept. 30-Oct. 9 the LYs are having a yarn crawl. I went last year and it was great! We don't have as many shops as Chicago but our owners are great and they all have something different - and the freebies are fantastic! I will be in the hospital after knee surgery and I won't be able to make it this year so I want to make sure some of you wonderful KPers will come and spend some money in my place! :lol: Here is the web site if you are interested http://www.charlotteyarncrawl.com/


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > Maelinde, you can't leave us hanging like that! You'll have to expand on that meeting in a taxi cab thing.
> ...


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Here is my Grandmothers Buttermilk cake recipe so enjoy this scratch cake that she made. Next will be her fig preserves.


Ciyona,

That buttermilk cake sounds wonderful! I can't wait for the fig preserves!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Maelinde, what a great story. I'm so glad DorisT insisted on hearing it! ;-)


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

What a wonderful story, Maelinde! Congratulations and best wishes for ALWAYS!!!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Greetings, All.....Arriving at the Tea Party earlier than usual. We're getting ready to ride-out hurricane Irene, so we've been on the go for 2 days now. Not too sure how long we'll have electricity once the major hit arrives late Saturday night into Sunday in our region, so if you don't see me for a few days, that will be the reason....one can only hope. Been doing some advance cooking before stowing the grill, & that tall adult beverage sounds really good, Dreamweaver ! I think it's time......


Thinking of you & JuneK & all those who are going through the trauma of the hurricane. Batten the hatches!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> I just got a phone call asking me to bake a desert for my friend's funeral next Saturday. What is your opinions? cookies? type of cookie? there will be lots of dainties and squares. There are those attending who are allergic to tree nuts and peanuts. Children loved Dawn a lot and I would like to make for them too.


chocolate chip cookies. not only will the kids love them but so will the adults they just won't be brave enough to tell you. plus they are or can be completely nut free. just a thought[/quote]

Thanks Askem. I think that the choc chip cookies are a go ahead!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Now I'm starting to want chocolate chip cookies, need to check if I have chocolate chips;-)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> Now I'm starting to want chocolate chip cookies, need to check if I have chocolate chips;-)


I know I dont. Will have to get shopping this week.
:thumbup:


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> dragontearsoflove said:
> 
> 
> > Now I'm starting to want chocolate chip cookies, need to check if I have chocolate chips;-)
> ...


I just went shopping. I always wonder if I should wait until Monday when most of the KP recipes have been posted, but I have more time to cook on Sunday;-). Go Figure. I'll just have to go to the local market, I forgot eggs anyways.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Would you like a recipe for a tomato-cheese pie? I made one last weekend from my garden, and I thought it was awesome! It was pretty filling too. Let me know, and I'll post....also said I'd post my stuffed zucchini recipe too.


Hi Jacki,

Sure! I'd love your recipe. Who knows? It might be even better than the tomato cheese quiche recipe I can't find in my recipe stash. 

Thank you!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Maelinde, Here as promised is the Fig preserves (jam) and I am also posting Fig-Strawberry conserve.

Fig Preserves (jam)

1 qt fresh figs
2 cups granulated sugar

Wash figs, drain and remove stems.
Add sugar and mash with a potatoe masher, cook slowly to avoid scorching using a candy thermometer. When mixture reaches 220% remove from heat and pack into clean hot sterile jars and seal. I use the hot bath method to seal jars.

Fig-Strawberry conserve

3 cups mashed figs, about 40, medium ones
1 six oz or 2 three oz pks strawberry gelatin
3 cups of granulated sugar

Throughly mix figs, gelatin and sugar in a large saucepan and bring to a boil over medium heat and boil 3 minutes stiring occasionally. Pour quickly into sterile jars cover with 1/8 in of paraffin makes 6 medium jars. You can avoid paraffin by not using and giving a hot bath to seal jars.



Maelinde said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my Grandmothers Buttermilk cake recipe so enjoy this scratch cake that she made. Next will be her fig preserves.
> ...


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

My goodness, Saturday is almost over and I am just reading the posts. 

Hubby and I went yard saleing this morning and then grocery shopping. Not much after that. 
Just cast on, size 11 needles, for another prayer shawl. Finished another bolero. Sometime I will post some of the items I have made. 

We also have family who live outside DC. The moved from FL, so they are well versed on what to do when hurricanes approach. Just hope that others heed the warnings and not take a Cat 1 storm lightly. 

I've enjoyed my stay with ya'll. Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is golden syrup? Is it maple syrup?


askem1728 said:


> evening all. on Monday Goderich Ontario Canada had a tornado touch down for 12 seconds. in 12 sec it managed to destroy almost all of the main core of the city of 8 000 people. to show resiliency of people they all got out the next day and out came the chain saws and wood chippers to clear up all of the trees. by fri. the roofers were out in full force. they figured that by today everyone would have power again. so everyone in Irene s path can look to Goderich as an example of how quickly a city can recover when everyone pitches in to help. plus they also felt the earthquake after the tornado.
> 
> on happier note as promised here is the recipe for Russian Fudge. it turned out perfect. it must have because my hubby who doesn't like sweets could not keep his hands out and little one wants me to make more. i tried to put in all equivalent measures. i hope you all like it. oh and Dave my little one loved the Apple Pudding
> 
> ...


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Hi all, thinking of you East Coasters...what a year we have had. It is a beautiful Sunday morning on the Gold coast Qld, DH & I just took our lovely dogs for a walk, first one in ages, we have had so much rain and busy with house painting etc. Back to normal now I hope.

We were on our own while DD and DD(dear Dad) were overseas, they will be back this week so making the most of our time alone. Best thing about it, we can make do, when I run out of bread rather than going shopping I make up some scones or pikeletes,DH has loved all the cooking that has been going on. 

I will be glad to have DD (daughter) back after 2 months, made her a nice easy twirly scarf and renovated her room so will put all stuff back in there for her. She is happy to be coming home. 

I loved your love story Maelinde, so lovely Happy Anniversary ! I read it out to DH who is a romantic at heart and he loved it too. 

Anyway all have a safe and good week, praying for you all.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> What is golden syrup? Is it maple syrup? . it milk


I believe its a cane sugar syrup. You can find it in the international food aisle in the Palace of Hell(supermarket), or you can mix molasses with dark corn syrup.

Now to say an early good night so I might go get chocolate chips and make cookies for a family gathering tomorrow eve. I'll be back in the morn...probably with tea, mainly because I'm out of coffee.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > What is golden syrup? Is it maple syrup? . it milk
> ...


According to the net you can mix LIGHT corn syrup with molasses or honey to approximate it.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

I found my Mom's Peanut Butter Candy Recipe. I don't know if she created it or not, but I haven't found one like it anywhere else.

Millie's Peanut Butter Candy

3 Cups Sugar
1/8 teaspoon salt
1 Cup water
3 Cups Peanut Butter

Spray 9" X 11" or 8" Square pan with nonstick spray (if you prefer, use butter, margerine, or aluminum foil).

Bring sugar, salt and water to a boil. cook to a soft ball stage (234 to 240 degrees F or 112 to 115 degrees C). Stir in peanut butter until mixed, and pour immediately into prepared pan. When almost cooled, cut into fairly small squares (1" to 1 1/2" ), as this is very rich.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Ashleyv said:


> Hi everyone, I'm jumping in on page 3. Hope everyone stays safe for Irene.
> 
> I'm working on a shawl with a chenille style yarn right now. I have so many ufo's to work on it's ridiculous.
> 
> Does anyone have a recipe that uses apple sauce? My grandmother left me a big container of it in the fridge and I should use it up.


I love your avatar!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> That is a beautiful philosophy, and so true. My daughter and son in law rescued a 4-mo-old Shibu Inu/Rat Terrier mix from a rescue group in PA. From the paperwork, it appeared she was a puppy-mill reject. She was a real handful at first, and it took a LOT of time and patience to bring her to the lovely friendly dog she is today at age four. Bless the rescue organizations!


All of our cats have been rescues. One even literally right off the street at 2 weeks old! She was our first Tortie, named CuddleBug and we lost her in 2007 at age 16 (5 days shy of her 17th birthday). I doubt she would have lived that long on the street. She was my baby girl.

Our current oldest cat, Osiris, was adopted from an animal hospital in El Cajon, CA. He was abused before he was abandoned at that animal hospital - his previous owners left him there without any communication for over 5 months, so they put him up for adoption. He didn't even have a name - they just had the owner's last name on his file. Well, he knows lots of love and affection now! I don't even think he remembers his old life, as we got him at 9 months old.

We adopted Osiris 2 months after we lost our diabetic cat, Jabo. Jabo was adopted from a shelter, and nobody knew he had diabetes until we had him checked out. He was 4 years old when we got him, and passed at 10. He literally was the sweetest cat we ever had.

Tatiana the Tortie, is our newest adopted kitty - got her in March of 2007 shortly after we lost CuddleBug. Osiris went into a depression and we had to get him a companion. I posted the picture 2 tea parties ago of the two snugglers. It is so awesome to have sweet little kitties who adore each other. 

I love people who rescue pets. And, the rescues make the absolute _best_ family members!

One of our friends in Dallas is a foster mom for some Black & Tan hounds. She loves fostering the dogs, but has seen a big slow down in adoptions. She's had these dogs for over a year now, with nobody coming to see them.

I've been thinking of knitting a blanket using scrap yarns for the little cuties at her place.  We often donate pet food to her so her expenses are easier to manage.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

The new Doctor Who is about to start on BBC America, so I'm going to log off and watch it!

I'm so excited as I hear this is going to be an excellent episode.


----------



## FlatheadLiving (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi to all. 
This is my first time attending the tea party. I love that you, Dave, get things going. Your cherry cake sounds scrumptious!!!!! 
All is well here in Montana, though there are fires raging all around us. Fortunately, none close enough to cause us to worry about our place. You would love it here. It is truly a beautiful place to call home. Mountains, Glacier National Park, Flathead River and Lake and scenery to die for.
I am working on several projects at the moment. Finished up a couple of purses today, as well as some small wallets made of the leftover fabric I use for lining them. My normal projects are purses and some scarves. I have my things in a local shop and do craft shows starting in the fall. I really enjoy the creative part of it all. Along with the knitting, I paint on glassware, like wine glasses, salt and pepper shakers, vases, etc. 
I'll have a piece of that cherry cake whenever you're ready to serve it. (If you offered vanilla ice cream with it I wouldn't turn it down)
I'm so glad to visit with all of you and look forward to all of us getting to know each other better. 
Dreamweaver, I hope all goes well with DH. That can be so scary, please keep us posted. Sam, I grew up in North Olmsted, outside of Cleveland. Loved fall in Ohio.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the road runner picture. When the family moved to San Diego back in 1974 we would see road runners all over. Alas, with the explosion of homes and people in "north county" I haven't seen one for many many years. Often wonder if there are any still around.



Ragdoll said:


> Good Day all. I hope all affected by the storms out east are well-prepared and safe. Yesterday I visited a yarn shop called Yada Yada in Silver City, NM. Any KPers in the area, try to visit the shop. The owner is friendly and helpful and the yarn is awesome. They also spin. On the way there I passed the largest roadrunner (NM state bird) sculpture in the world...20 feet tall and 50 feet long. He is made entirely of scrap material and is a great favorite of the truckers.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Golden Syrup is the brand name of a company that sells sugar cane syrup. No secrets to what it is. Just like Bicks makes pickles, Heintz makes ketchup, etc. Golden Syrup makes sugar cane syrup! (Some places know it as treacle)
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-golden-syrup.htm

Here in Canada we can buy the sugar cane syrup made by Golden Syrup.
Have a good evening all!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you so much, Maelinde, for that romantc story. I'm so happy that you're happy!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Pat, I saw some beautiful fresh figs in the store on Wednesday, but didn't buy them because I didn't know what to do with them. Now I do. Tell me, how does one measure a quart of figs? Are they mashed before measuring? I noticed in your second recipe that they "are" mashed first. Sooo am I answering my own question?


----------



## Ashleyv (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the recipes using apple sauce. I made pancakes this morning and we used the apple sauce in place of syrup. It was very tasty. I can't believe I didn't think of that, I guess I never thought of putting anything other then syrup on pancakes XD. 

Maelinde, two of our cats are from shelters too. The others walk in off the street. I guess they decided to cut out the middle man. Our one cat named Trevor used to hang around our front porch for shelter when it was cold. One day he showed up with a little cone hat of snow and look so pathetic, we had to let him in. 

Mom tried to teach me to knit today. She said I made a stitch she had never seen before and reversed the row twice! But I'm determined and going to keep at it.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Good for you!


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your husband, Dreamweaver. Hope all goes well. I also love cherry cake Dave. I'm finishing a scarf to go with the tam I made which is half crocheted and half knit.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Dear Dave,
This is my first time in your drawing room tea party, but it sounds scrumptious. Due to our late summer here in Sacramento, CA, we're still eating cherries off the tree, gotta love those bing cherries!
If you were to visit Sacramento you would learn that you are within two hrs away from everything. 1and 1/2 hrs to Lake Tahoe, 2 hrs to San Francisco and the coast, 1 hr to the wine country of Napa/Sonoma.
I worked with 2 descendants of famous Californians. One gal was a direct descendant of George Donner, you've maybe heard of the Donner party? Another fella was descended from the Kanuka's (Hawaiian's) brought over by Captain Sutter, who built the first fort with the help of his Native American and Kanuka workers. My friend is descended from the native American's and now is a millionaire due to the opening of a casino. Couldn't happen to a greater guy.
While you have been watching your sports, my husband has been watching soccer (football) nearly non-stop. I watch too but mainly knit and look up when something exciting happens.
Cheers!
Kathy O. (Valkyrie)


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Tessey adopted us 15 years ago this summer. I was looking at an orange tabby in the cage below her when I felt something patting me on the head. That's all she had to do.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Hi Everyone! 
Its been a busy weekend, so far, so Im anxious to grab the caboose of this tea train for a relaxing ride. Stirring up my metaphors again, but who cares ? Anybody ? 

Nope, not drinking yet, but Im about to pour a glass of Shiraz to sooth this savage beast, well, maybe just this dandylion rather than this savage beast.

I missed you last night because of dinner with family then the Colts football game (on TV) and today I continued my month long birthday celebration. Im afraid that todays luncheon was about the last celebration that we Leos have planned. Someday, Ill have to count all of my friends and family with August birthdays. So many of us all in the same place. 

Maelinde Congratulations on the 18th anniversary. Sounds like you and Randy were meant to be, as they say. 

All of the recipes sound delicious, of course, and I stopped at the fresh fruit stand on the way home so I could read them with fruit in my hands for a change, rather than have to rummage the fridge!! 

and Kathy O. (Valkyrie) your dogs have such sweet little faces. 

Dave has been on my mind so much in the last two days, because of the MotoGP here and because my niece bought a new pink, scooter that I had no idea she even wanted. Another nephew already has a bike and posted pictures of a ride for charity he and his daughter road in last weekend. 
. 
Im going to get that wine and watch the news/weather , and try to upload the pictures. Hope they are as interesting as the beautiful pictures of Mamouth Lakes. 

Hope everyone is safe. 
Catch up with you soon.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Roadrunners are still around in New Mexico, BarbaraSD. I see them in my back yard occasionally and along roads outside of town. They are a nervous little bird, but fun to see. BTW, my mother's name was Irene which ironically means peace. The name fit her but certainly not the hurricane.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Just finished reading all of the posts. It is wonderful catching up with everyone. Dave, as always, thank you for hosting this wonderful forum. You are appreciated. My prayers go out to all who have loved ones having surgery, to those who have lost loved ones. I am vacationing on Hilton Head Island in South Carolina and we just missed the hurricane here but did get the 'tail' and WOW was is wild. Hoping to get some knitting done while here on vacation. I actually brought a suitcase filled with yarn...and patterns. Am I 'nuts' or does anyone else do this? Thank you for the receipts. Can't wait to make the Cherry Cake. Sounds wonderful. Anne


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Tessey adopted us 15 years ago this summer. I was looking at an orange tabby in the cage below her when I felt something patting me on the head. That's all she had to do.


That would have done it for me too!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Cane sugar syrup is really dark, not as dark as molasses but it is very dark, I would say that golden syrup would be a corn syrup. You could use half light and dark if you need a lighter colored syrup, I think it is molasses that makes it dark or it is just cooked until it gets that way without scorching it. I would have to check on it more though.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

This link will help explain what golden syrup is to those who don't know.

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-golden-syrup.htm


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

It worked!!! My pictures are posted in -- guess what? --- the pictures section under the topic "motor bikes and scooters" Obviously I know nothing about such things, so if I get questions I will have to ask my nieces and nephews


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

No Doris, I don't think my grandma mashed them first, A quart jar is a good way to measure them. At least that is what I would do. She would make her mixture then mash them once the figs softened. I hope to get my DD's friend to give me some next year as she has a fig tree in her yard and didn't know what to do with them either. I use to love just picking them off my grandmothers tree and eating a few fresh. They were so sweet. I guess that was why I loved her jarred ones so much.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For a history and explanation of _Golden Syrup_, have a look at Lyle's website which also has lots of wonderful ways to use it:

http://www.lylesgoldensyrup.com/

Hope that hepls

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finally caught up on all the posts - leave around ten in the morning for couer d' alene - will not be to the tea party until i get home on the seventh. will miss everyone. will try to get all the posts read from the tea parties i missed before dave opens the one of the ninth. 

sam


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> finally caught up on all the posts - leave around ten in the morning for couer d' alene - will not be to the tea party until i get home on the seventh. will miss everyone. will try to get all the posts read from the tea parties i missed before dave opens the one of the ninth.
> 
> sam


Have a safe trip, Sam. We'll be watching for you :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> finally caught up on all the posts - leave around ten in the morning for couer d' alene - will not be to the tea party until i get home on the seventh. will miss everyone. will try to get all the posts read from the tea parties i missed before dave opens the one of the ninth.
> 
> sam


Glad you're having fun, enjoy the rest of your trip.

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

did get a break early this month though, wedding ,pics of Mamouth lakes,CA[/quote]

Pachoulie, Wonderful pictures thank you for sharing.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Dandylion,
Thank you for your comment about my dogs. They do have sweet faces, and Charlie is the first dog I've had that actually smiles! BTW my youngest son and a niece also have August birthdays. That presented a little problem for my son growing up, as many of his friends were away for Labor Day vacations when his birthday party rolled around.


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Hello from The Great Southern Land to all you party goers. This is the first time I have ventured into your "Tea"?? Party. I didn't realize what I was missing. It sounds like my kind of party - lasts for several days, has tall adult beverages, shiraz, frozen pouches of margaritas, great sounding food. Wonderful!! And add to all that scintillating company. What more could a girl ask for? On a serious note, I hope all in the path of that badtime girl Irene stay safe. Many in our part of the world had a pretty rough time at the beginning of the year so our thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

quote: settleg Oh, by the way did anyone else get "bumped" from receiving notice of the Tea Party? I never got anything so went online and searched to find if it was up and running today.

I was bumped off too! Very frustrating as it takes a long time to catch up on all the posts instead of just following along.
Sandy


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> Maelinde, what a great story. I'm so glad DorisT insisted on hearing it! ;-)





siouxann said:


> What a wonderful story, Maelinde! Congratulations and best wishes for ALWAYS!!!


I'm glad you enjoyed it. We just love that story. Truth can often be much stranger than fiction. 

I'm so glad I went to Tijuana that night. But Randy jokes that one needs to be careful when going to Mexico. You never know _what_ you might pick up. (or who) :twisted:


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Hope everyone in the path of Hurricane Irene is safe and sound.

Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Hi Maelinde, Here as promised is the Fig preserves (jam) and I am also posting Fig-Strawberry conserve.
> 
> Fig Preserves (jam)


Thank you! I've saved the recipe for when I start to make jams and preserves.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Thanks for the road runner picture. When the family moved to San Diego back in 1974 we would see road runners all over. Alas, with the explosion of homes and people in "north county" I haven't seen one for many many years. Often wonder if there are any still around.


Barbara,

I grew up in the East County - Santee, La Mesa (my Pops still lives there) and El Cajon. We moved to the DFW, Texas area in 1999 as Randy took a wonderful job promotion and the cost of living is much lower here. I'd rather have the San Diego weather, though! I did live in the South Bay area briefly and in San Diego Proper - both as a baby.

My one regret is never having the chance to climb Cowles Mountain, or really explore the lovely park off of Mission Gorge Road.

One of these days we're going back to visit family. Randy wants to plan it in time to volunteer at Comic Con like we used to do when we lived there. 

Although in 2002 we surprise visited my folks and only the people at Comic Con knew we were coming so that they could have our volunteer packets ready. I worked with the "Hobbits" that year - Elijah Wood, Billy Boyd, and Dominic Monaghan. They were a handful, let me tell you. It was fun, though.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Thank you so much, Maelinde, for that romantc story. I'm so happy that you're happy!


You're welcome, Doris. 

We are definitely happy. On our 14th wedding anniversary, we went to the Japanese Palace in Fort Worth. It is similar to Benihana and Sake (where we're going to Tonight), but with a higher price tag and really neat ambiance.

They have the family style seating at the hibachi tables, and since we were only 2, we shared with another family. They asked us if we were on our first date, as we were laughing and goofing off. This is typical behavior for us. :lol: When we mentioned that we were celebrating our 14th wedding anniversary, they nearly fell out of their seats. I think it might be that we both look younger than our actual ages, we certainly don't act our age. 

We'll probably never act our chronological ages - too boring to be all grown up and respectable-like. <giggle>

Life is meant to be an experience to learn and enjoy.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Ashleyv said:


> Maelinde, two of our cats are from shelters too. The others walk in off the street. I guess they decided to cut out the middle man. Our one cat named Trevor used to hang around our front porch for shelter when it was cold. One day he showed up with a little cone hat of snow and look so pathetic, we had to let him in.
> 
> Mom tried to teach me to knit today. She said I made a stitch she had never seen before and reversed the row twice! But I'm determined and going to keep at it.


Aren't the rescues the best? I'd love to see a picture of Trevor if you have one! He sounds like a cutie.

I loom knit, and have absolutely no experience on the needles. I'm content that way. Oddly, I do have knitting needles - but I use them with curing & glazing polymer clay items that need to be skewered. Mostly like covering pens and making beads. I'm sure they're loaded with the oil from the polymers and not usable with yarn, so I'd have to buy all new ones.

I have 29 looms, so don't need any more knitting devices. Oh yeah, and I get my sweater machine later today!! woo hoo!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Tessey adopted us 15 years ago this summer. I was looking at an orange tabby in the cage below her when I felt something patting me on the head. That's all she had to do.


Awwwwww! I'd go with that one, too.

Have you seen the American ads for the Shelter Pets Project? There is 1 with two cats waiting to be adopted, and starts out with them in the cat box. It ends with one standing on his head saying "Pick Me!" If I ever saw a shelter cat standing on his/her head, I'm _definitely_ going home with him/her!

I love weird cats. Tatiana likes to grab people's rear ends when they're standing near where she might be sitting, like on a couch or chair arm. She also tends to jump up and hold someone's hand when walking through the apartment. Funny thing is it isn't noticed until after she lets go. She's a very "handsy" cat.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> finally caught up on all the posts - leave around ten in the morning for couer d' alene - will not be to the tea party until i get home on the seventh. will miss everyone. will try to get all the posts read from the tea parties i missed before dave opens the one of the ninth.
> 
> sam


Safe trip, Sam!

It sounds like you're enjoying yourself. We all need vacations every now and then.

We all look forward to seeing you back in the Tea Party once you get home safe and sound.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > That is a beautiful philosophy, and so true. My daughter and son in law rescued a 4-mo-old Shibu Inu/Rat Terrier mix from a rescue group in PA. From the paperwork, it appeared she was a puppy-mill reject. She was a real handful at first, and it took a LOT of time and patience to bring her to the lovely friendly dog she is today at age four. Bless the rescue organizations!
> ...


Our cat Tia is 14 this year. We got her from a rescue centre when she was about 5 or 6 weeks old. As we were going around the cages trying to choose a cat, Tia put her little paw out and caught my daughters sweater. We had to unhook her, but the decision was made, Tia chose us! Last year she was really unwell and I thought it was her last winter, but I decided to stop giving her cows milk to drink and got a special cat milk Now she's healthy, playful and naughty and looks like she's many more years to live.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I didn't get my knitting paradise email one day during the week either. I had to go to a previous one and follow the unread topics. I guess we can't expect things to run smoothly all the time. It's a pretty good service we're getting. Thank you to whoever organises it. I love love love it!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Our cat Tia is 14 this year. We got her from a rescue centre when she was about 5 or 6 weeks old. As we were going around the cages trying to choose a cat, Tia put her little paw out and caught my daughters sweater. We had to unhook her, but the decision was made, Tia chose us! Last year she was really unwell and I thought it was her last winter, but I decided to stop giving her cows milk to drink and got a special cat milk Now she's healthy, playful and naughty and looks like she's many more years to live.


Cats definitely choose us - they are excellent judges of character! 

Many cats tend to be lactose intolerant. Tatiana is not, however. Our other Tortie, Cuddlebug also was not lactose intolerant. Makes me wonder if it is the Tortie coloring or something.

Our Black American Bombay is definitely lactose intolerant. I've never tried him with cat friendly milk products, but he can NOT have cow's milk

Tatiana is affectionately known as the "Dairy Fairy". She's highly addicted to dairy products, especially ice cream. She also loves cow's milk, cheese - especially mozzarella in the string cheese variety, cream based soups... If it has dairy in it she wants it. We blame it on her upbringing in a rescue shelter along with a baby kangaroo, who was her best friend.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> The new Doctor Who is about to start on BBC America, so I'm going to log off and watch it!
> 
> I'm so excited as I hear this is going to be an excellent episode.


I watched it, too. I am so confused over the 'timeline' of the story!!Especially now, when River says that his first meeting with her is her last with him, or something. Now I'm hanging on til NEXT week.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Sandy said:


> quote: settleg Oh, by the way did anyone else get "bumped" from receiving notice of the Tea Party? I never got anything so went online and searched to find if it was up and running today.
> 
> I was bumped off too! Very frustrating as it takes a long time to catch up on all the posts instead of just following along.
> Sandy


If you go to page 7 if the tea party, there is a post I left describing what happened to me. It is probably happening to you too. I also had a topic titled I Am Not Ignoring You to let people know about it and found out there were several more people in the same boat.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Good Morning all from New Hampshire, USA. It is very quite and wet outside. No wind yet. They say it will start aroung 11 AM so I read all your post just in case. I just love the cat rescue stories where they pick you. I can just picture it from your stories. Makes me chuckle. My little boy's sweater is coming along. Forgot to put in the button holes so decided to put in snaps with buttons on the outside. I do not have time to redo it now. I finished the back and most of two sides so I plan on starting the sleeves today. I will try knitting them together as others have said they do. Started a new crochet tam and neck piece (crowl) in great colors (which I had to buy at Joanns' yesterday) but it is not easy to understand. I got the hat down but the embelishments are tricky. I enjoy a puzzle so I will keep trying it and if that fails, I will ask a clever friend for help. We are ready for the storm so nothing to do now but Knit, YEAH. Love to all, Conniesews


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much, Maelinde, for that romantc story. I'm so happy that you're happy!
> ...


AMEN Sista!!! May you have many many many more years of age inappropriate behavior and good times together. I love reading your posts, you are just too much fun.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I actually brought a suitcase filled with yarn...and patterns. Am I 'nuts' or does anyone else do this? Anne[/quote]
I never leave home without at least one WIP when going on vacation. My DH jokes with me that my yarn has a bigger suitcase than my clothes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nope, you are not alone. lol...


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

settleg said:


> What is golden syrup? Is it maple syrup?
> 
> Russian Fudge
> 3 1/2 cups, 675ml, 28oz granulated sugar
> ...


[/quote]

Golden syrup as Dave will tell you is a British thing. we might be able to find it over here in a British market or a store that sell bake goods from England. or you can do what i did. which was take some corn syrup and boil it down till it gets a little thicker. it isn't exactly the same but worked just fine for me. Another way is to take equal amounts of corn syrup and honey and boil them down till they get thick. i just used corn syrup and now have a small container that will say good if air tight for about 3 months till i want to make more or find another recipe that calls for it. sorry for not explaining better. to be honest i just Googled Golden Syrup and tried the easiest method.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> finally caught up on all the posts - leave around ten in the morning for couer d' alene - will not be to the tea party until i get home on the seventh. will miss everyone. will try to get all the posts read from the tea parties i missed before dave opens the one of the ninth.
> 
> sam


Have a safe trip and will miss you until then. I bet you'll be happy to see your puppies as they you.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much, Maelinde, for that romantc story. I'm so happy that you're happy!
> ...


Maelinde, you and Randy have the right attitude. One time, we celebrated DH's birthday at a Benihana-type restaurant like you describe. The "guy" doing the cooking asked us if we were celebrating any special occasion. Yes, I said, I'm here to celebrate my father's birthday (pointing at my DH). At that time, I looked younger than DH. The cook gave me a strange look, but didn't say anything. Anyway, a man at the next table stopped by our table as he, his wife, and daughter were leaving and offered to pay for our meal. I thought, "He's been drinking." I just smiled and thought we'd never see him again. But they went over to the bar and sat down. When the waitress brought the check, we put it on a credit card. Suddenly, this guy comes over, told the waitress to cancel the charge and proceeded to pay the bill. We couldn't believe it! He was a complete stranger and we never saw him again. But DH has never forgotten it. He said that was the best birthday gift he ever received. We were dumbfounded and asked the waitress what it was all about. Apparently, he was a regular customer and had done the same thing for others before us. Can you imagine?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> This link will help explain what golden syrup is to those who don't know.
> 
> http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-golden-syrup.htm


Yup, what I said and posted!! ("chuckles and giggles" cause two heads cant be wrong!!)

Funny thing happened here in our little town in the middle of nowhere in NorthWestern Ontario yesterday at about 6pm Central Daylight Saving time. People through out the town heard a loud boom or bang. The houses shook. No sirens or anything like it afterwards so we dont know what happened! Otherwise was bright and sunny out and still is this morning. No wind yesterday. :? :?:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Golden Syrup is the brand name of a company that sells sugar cane syrup. No secrets to what it is. Just like Bicks makes pickles, Heintz makes ketchup, etc. Golden Syrup makes sugar cane syrup! (Some places know it as treacle)
> http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-golden-syrup.htm
> 
> Here in Canada we can buy the sugar cane syrup made by Golden Syrup.
> Have a good evening all!


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning everyone. It is 10:26 am here. I will have a great time later pulling all of the receipts/recipes from the tea party. I want to thank everyone for sharing. It is really great to have this site to enjoy the company and the sharing of ideas and it is just like a huge family getting together for a weekend of fun. I will try to get back a bit later as I have still so much to do. I was asked what I wanted for my birthday...I secretly want to have a birthday with my hubby and my dogs with take out from my favorite chef. I do not think it will happen but, it is a wish. Take care all and my prayers still go out to all who need them.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, everyone, we survived Irene! No power outage here, but thousands are without power. And no fallen trees in our yard (thank goodness), but our neighbors lost a huge tree similar to ours. It fell away from the house, so they lost their back fence, but that's a lot less expensive than a new roof, etc.

The wind is still blowing a litttle, but the rain has stopped. They announced on TV that the Norfolk area received about 19 inches of rain so we may not hear from June today if she lost power.

I did a lot of worrying last evening as the storm kept gaining strength, but now it's over for us.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Golden Syrup is the brand name of a company that sells sugar cane syrup. No secrets to what it is. Just like Bicks makes pickles, Heintz makes ketchup, etc. Golden Syrup makes sugar cane syrup! (Some places know it as treacle)
> http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-golden-syrup.htm
> 
> Here in Canada we can buy the sugar cane syrup made by Golden Syrup.
> Have a good evening all!


dumb question but where would we find it here in Canada. i looked and couldn't. so i just boiled down some corn syrup till it got a little thicker and it worked out just fine. the fudge was still really sweet. jsut got smart. i'm going to call this one store in the morning to see if they are still in business and where they are and for hours. they are actually not just a store that sell British things but they also specialize in Irish things as well. i do hope they are still in business. if not i will stick with what i have already done. it worked out just fine for me


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Golden Syrup is the brand name of a company that sells sugar cane syrup. No secrets to what it is. Just like Bicks makes pickles, Heintz makes ketchup, etc. Golden Syrup makes sugar cane syrup! (Some places know it as treacle)
> ...


I have found it at Safeways, A&P (called Metro now), Loblaws, Superstores. You can also find a speciality store if you are living in a large city. You can also read the labels on the syrup containers to see if it is glucose/fructose syrup or sugar cane syrup vs a corn syrup. This next part is only my assumption: I personally dont think there really is much difference when it comes to syrup except for the Maple Syrup. Maple Syrup is totally different than sugar cane syrup or corn syrup. The Maple Syrup has a different taste totally and comes from the Maple Syrup Tree. (Not all Maple trees are the same). 
I know as a kid if the corn syrup started to crystalize, Mom would just boil a pot of water, remove from stove, and set the corn syrup container into the pot of hot water.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

We survived Hurricane Irene quite well ! We lost power last night just after 10PM, but surprisingly, it was restored at 8:30 this morning.No howling winds, which was a factor in the low damage situations arond here.The most we lost, even with preparation, were a bunch of ice cubes.I can deal with that ! My wonderful neighbor at the shore area called to say the water only came up as far as the back yard-not into the house, & the new roof held as it was suppose to, so we're very grateful for that too.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks 5 i looked at no frills and could not find it but i did find Birds Eye custard powder. 

i was wondering if anyone knew or has heard if or when Merlin might be starting season 4. i have been checking BBC one for updates even and still have not seen. i know if and when it does start it will be much later over here than in England. thanks for the help


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I actually brought a suitcase filled with yarn...and patterns. Am I 'nuts' or does anyone else do this? Anne


I never leave home without at least one WIP when going on vacation. My DH jokes with me that my yarn has a bigger suitcase than my clothes.[/quote]

I've already thought about packing the components for my project that I need to make as a gift (for a baby due in January) when we go on vacation in November-December.....if I don't get to it before then. DH knows I'll ahe stuff with me.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> thanks 5 i looked at no frills and could not find it but i did find Birds Eye custard powder.
> 
> i was wondering if anyone knew or has heard if or when Merlin might be starting season 4. i have been checking BBC one for updates even and still have not seen. i know if and when it does start it will be much later over here than in England. thanks for the help


I googled it and it says August 2011, others say Oct 2011, Dec 2011. I guess just watch the TV guide??


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

mjs said:


> dragontearsoflove said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


Good morning all.

Lyle's or Steen's(Louisiana area) is the name brands I've heard of in the U.S. The jar says Golden Syrup in letters larger than the Lyle's name above it. I expect that's where the name brand concept came from. I was going by my cookbook by Emeril Lagasse, he recommends the dark corn syrup with molasses. I'm sure you can substitute in a pinch. The other internet ideas probably work reasonably too, as they are quite similar, and Golden Syrup can be expensive. But this info did come from what I believe to be a reliable source.

I'm also glad to know its referred to as Treacle. I'll have to look into that, as someone posted a nice recipe on here with Treacle last week.

Good morning(barely) from Michigan. I've had a small brunch now, and need to set about baking those chocolate chip cookies-this way, I can share them with my family. We're gathering this evening for birthday celebrations for the month of August.

I also have to get back to working on recipes. I'll try to stop in later. Have a great weekend everyone. Hope I didn't sound too cranky about the syrup, I've only had a cup of tea so far and must need more caffeine.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

Ashleyv said:


> Hi everyone, I'm jumping in on page 3. Hope everyone stays safe for Irene.
> 
> I'm working on a shawl with a chenille style yarn right now. I have so many ufo's to work on it's ridiculous.
> 
> Does anyone have a recipe that uses apple sauce? My grandmother left me a big container of it in the fridge and I should use it up.


I used to make a pie using apple sauce. It was DELISH. and VERY easy. Usually I did it with "home made" apple sauce, but, in a pinch, I've used jarred! Here ya go:

Fill a pie crust (home made or frozen, but not so delish with graham cracker), with the apple sauce. Bake at 350 for about 25 minutes, then top with sliced apples (instead of the top crust). bake for another 10 minutes. If you'd like, you can cover with foil or "dust" the apples with egg whites (to keep them from burning, but I've never had to cover the pie).

No need for extra sugar - was PERFECT for my diabetic grandfather and diet conscious father! IF the apple sauce is too loose, I would SOMETIMES add a pack of unflavored, clear gelatin....I seem to remember that once or twice, I might have thickened it up with a small amount of corn starch if I was REALLY in a pinch.

Anyway, when I was serving to my college friends, I would sprinkle the top with either brown or confectioner's sugar before slicing.

and...if I wanted it to taste more interesting, I would use Granny Smiths for the top, cause that gave us sweet AND sour.
ENJOY!
Elissa


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

O.K. The wind is picking up here. My little boy and I decided to have a "Hurricane Party" and wrote invitations to the two girls next door, one of which is his sister. They accepted the invitation and we made a cake, yellow with choc frosting, will have pizza and apple juice. We are frosting vanilla wafers and got a couple of prizes ready for the best poster about the hurrican. Actually, 3 prizes. Best color, most creative and most realistic. We decorated the kitchen with left over party favors. My little boy had a check list and is now waiting for his company. Life is good! Conniesews


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

That sounds like alot of fun !! A great way to take minds off of a potentially unpleasant situation. Good for you !


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Just finished reading all of the posts. It is wonderful catching up with everyone. Dave, as always, thank you for hosting this wonderful forum. You are appreciated. My prayers go out to all who have loved ones having surgery, to those who have lost loved ones. I am vacationing on Hilton Head Island in South Carolina and we just missed the hurricane here but did get the 'tail' and WOW was is wild. Hoping to get some knitting done while here on vacation. I actually brought a suitcase filled with yarn...and patterns. Am I 'nuts' or does anyone else do this? Thank you for the receipts. Can't wait to make the Cherry Cake. Sounds wonderful. Anne


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

conniesews said:


> O.K. The wind is picking up here. My little boy and I decided to have a "Hurricane Party" and wrote invitations to the two girls next door, one of which is his sister. They accepted the invitation and we made a cake, yellow with choc frosting, will have pizza and apple juice. We are frosting vanilla wafers and got a couple of prizes ready for the best poster about the hurrican. Actually, 3 prizes. Best color, most creative and most realistic. We decorated the kitchen with left over party favors. My little boy had a check list and is now waiting for his company. Life is good! Conniesews


Great idea! I love it when people take hurricanes and make it into a party.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished reading all of the posts. It is wonderful catching up with everyone. Dave, as always, thank you for hosting this wonderful forum. You are appreciated. My prayers go out to all who have loved ones having surgery, to those who have lost loved ones. I am vacationing on Hilton Head Island in South Carolina and we just missed the hurricane here but did get the 'tail' and WOW was is wild. Hoping to get some knitting done while here on vacation. I actually brought a suitcase filled with yarn...and patterns. Am I 'nuts' or does anyone else do this? Thank you for the receipts. Can't wait to make the Cherry Cake. Sounds wonderful. Anne


Glad you are okay. I think it is a propos that you take your creative projects with you. That is one of the activities that restores you! I'm surprised that others don't!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

We will miss you, Sam! Have a phantasmagoric & memorable time!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

conniesews said:


> O.K. The wind is picking up here. My little boy and I decided to have a "Hurricane Party" and wrote invitations to the two girls next door, one of which is his sister. They accepted the invitation and we made a cake, yellow with choc frosting, will have pizza and apple juice. We are frosting vanilla wafers and got a couple of prizes ready for the best poster about the hurrican. Actually, 3 prizes. Best color, most creative and most realistic. We decorated the kitchen with left over party favors. My little boy had a check list and is now waiting for his company. Life is good! Conniesews


Great idea! I love it when people take hurricanes and make it into a party.[/quote]

How creative! I'm so impressed. Wish I could be there!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Valkyrie said:


> Dandylion,
> Thank you for your comment about my dogs. They do have sweet faces, and Charlie is the first dog I've had that actually smiles! BTW my youngest son and a niece also have August birthdays. That presented a little problem for my son growing up, as many of his friends were away for Labor Day vacations when his birthday party rolled around.


Aww that's too bad, but we Leos have a way of working around little obstacles like that. We just have a continual birthday celebration or start early. He'll get the hang of it


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > This link will help explain what golden syrup is to those who don't know.
> ...


Maybe someone fell in love !


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> conniesews said:
> 
> 
> > O.K. The wind is picking up here. My little boy and I decided to have a "Hurricane Party" and wrote invitations to the two girls next door, one of which is his sister. They accepted the invitation and we made a cake, yellow with choc frosting, will have pizza and apple juice. We are frosting vanilla wafers and got a couple of prizes ready for the best poster about the hurrican. Actually, 3 prizes. Best color, most creative and most realistic. We decorated the kitchen with left over party favors. My little boy had a check list and is now waiting for his company. Life is good! Conniesews
> ...


We did this, having blizzard meals.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Ciyona said:
> ...


Haha!! Found out at church today that the gas pipeline construction people were doing air pressure tests on the pipeline to make sure that there were no leaks at the connections and that their welds held at these connections. There is that song "Shake, rattle, and roll" but some how I dont think it was about the gas pipelines!! :lol:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > dragontearsoflove said:
> ...


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Glad to make it to the party before Irene shows up. We're expecting a visit from her Sat evening and into the night. She's a BIG one so it won't be a brief visit. We're 'hunkered' down and know it's going to be a looong weekend.
> I'm so ready for some boredom....earthquake the first part of the week and a MAJOR hurricane this weekend. I was really enjoying the rut I was in.
> Cherry cake sounds extra delicious...may have to twist my daughter's arm so she'll bake it. She says she doesn't like to cook but she's always trying new recipes and is quite a good cook! Thank goodness...
> Hugs to everyone...have no idea how long I can visit with everyone...depends on the electricity!!
> JuneK


Hi June, hope you are safe from "Irene" We are somewhat used to earthquakes here on the west coast but they still surprise us. Hurricanes and tornados are a whole different thing. SCARY.


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Been reading the comments about Golden Syrup and it reminds me of Dark Karo syrup. I haven't used it in years, but I don't do a lot of cooking these days., anyway Karo (brand name) comes in light or dark and the dark has a slight molasses flavor. Used to be a staple in the kitchen... called for in a number of recipes needing more flavor than plain sugar syrup...

Try this link to read more about it 
http://www.karosyrup.com/products.html

Hope some of you find this helpful... Pat/Sam



5mmdpns said:


> Golden Syrup is the brand name of a company that sells sugar cane syrup. No secrets to what it is. Just like Bicks makes pickles, Heintz makes ketchup, etc. Golden Syrup makes sugar cane syrup! (Some places know it as treacle)
> http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-golden-syrup.htm
> 
> Here in Canada we can buy the sugar cane syrup made by Golden Syrup.
> Have a good evening all!


dumb question but where would we find it here in Canada. i looked and couldn't. so i just boiled down some corn syrup till it got a little thicker and it worked out just fine. the fudge was still really sweet. jsut got smart. i'm going to call this one store in the morning to see if they are still in business and where they are and for hours. they are actually not just a store that sell British things but they also specialize in Irish things as well. i do hope they are still in business. if not i will stick with what i have already done. it worked out just fine for me[/quote]


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


When Betty Hutton (most won't remember her) died a few years ago I did a little research on her, and I think your post reminded me of one of her songs. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

After all our chats about our dogs and those that rescue them -- God bless them -- our dear little Tina went missing last night between 8-9 pm from our fenced yard. We are devastated and worried sick -- stayed up all night with doors open and lights on in case she came home. Notified the humane society of course, and today went door to door giving pictures to "neighbors" in our rural area, and posted fliers in every business that was open and would take them. Notified the 24-hour vet in case she was stolen, will get to the others in the area tomorrow when they open. Don't know what more to do, but sit and wait. Can't stop crying. She is 2 yrs old and has never been away from us, except for daycare, which she loves. They are also looking for her. She's never been near a highway. All the worst case scenarios run through our minds, the longer she is gone. These creatures really do burrow into your heart and become like your children.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

msusanc said:


> After all our chats about our dogs and those that rescue them -- God bless them -- our dear little Tina went missing last night between 8-9 pm from our fenced yard. We are devastated and worried sick -- stayed up all night with doors open and lights on in case she came home. Notified the humane society of course, and today went door to door giving pictures to "neighbors" in our rural area, and posted fliers in every business that was open and would take them. Notified the 24-hour vet in case she was stolen, will get to the others in the area tomorrow when they open. Don't know what more to do, but sit and wait. Can't stop crying. She is 2 yrs old and has never been away from us, except for daycare, which she loves. They are also looking for her. She's never been near a highway. All the worst case scenarios run through our minds, the longer she is gone. These creatures really do burrow into your heart and become like your children.


Sending you gentle hugs, sounds like you need it and some prayers too. Let us know when Tina comes home. She is likely scared and in hiding. Does she have a favorite squeaky toy that you can use to also "call" her with as you look for her?


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, 5mmdpns for your hugs and prayers. We hope she is in hiding somewhere, but we live in such a rural wooded area, some "neighbors" miles apart, we don't even know where to look. Closer neighbors were setting off fireworks last night and she might have been desperate to get away and found an escape under a part of the fence. My husband's whistle is the no-fail "come" command and she's either not hearing it or can't get to us.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

msusanc said:


> After all our chats about our dogs and those that rescue them -- God bless them -- our dear little Tina went missing last night between 8-9 pm from our fenced yard. We are devastated and worried sick -- stayed up all night with doors open and lights on in case she came home. Notified the humane society of course, and today went door to door giving pictures to "neighbors" in our rural area, and posted fliers in every business that was open and would take them. Notified the 24-hour vet in case she was stolen, will get to the others in the area tomorrow when they open. Don't know what more to do, but sit and wait. Can't stop crying. She is 2 yrs old and has never been away from us, except for daycare, which she loves. They are also looking for her. She's never been near a highway. All the worst case scenarios run through our minds, the longer she is gone. These creatures really do burrow into your heart and become like your children.


Prayers are coming your way from Indiana, too. I hope Tina shows up soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers from GA that Tina will return soon. What kind of dog is she?


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Bluebirdlet said:
> 
> 
> > anneevamod said:
> ...


I always take a few knit and cross stitch projects with me on vacation. I ussually knit some on the plane, don't know why I bring the cross stitch (lol)


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

settleg said:


> Prayers from GA that Tina will return soon. What kind of dog is she?


Well, we got her from the humane society and they told us she was border collie/australian shepherd mix, but to me she looks like neither. If I can figure out how to post a picture. I will. She is quite slight, about 40 pounds and almost totally blond, long hair -- a hollywood girl. Thanks for the prayers, we're still waiting.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Tina could be the border collie/australian shepherd mix. She has the build for it and the head looks like she is. The weight is right. These dogs are very smart and intelligent. I am sure there is good news at the end of her "gone missing days".


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hopefully she'll come running home soon. Prayers and good thoughts going your way.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

msusanc said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Prayers from GA that Tina will return soon. What kind of dog is she?
> ...


55mmdpns idea of squeaking a toy sounds good to me. the high pitch and all. It worth a try, and will keep you busy. :-(


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

msusanc said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Prayers from GA that Tina will return soon. What kind of dog is she?
> ...


She is beautiful. Do you have one of those silent dog whistles??
Will say a prayer that your wonderful "friend" will come home very soon. Come home Tina. I have shelter pets too.
Hugs to you,
Mary in VT (where the storm is quieting down. Thank God for that. Now we need You Lord to send Tina home.).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Hi Dave and everyone! Thought I'd add a recipie that we had every Thanksgiving and Christmas. Rich Cocoa Fudge, Here's a link for the Hershey's website. http://www.hersheys.com/recipes/recipes-by-type/17/Candies-Snacks.aspx?ICID=KH1431


Growing up on a farm in Iowa with no TV and everything home-made - many of our Saturday evenings were spent making fudge (my two older sisters were experts) and dancing in the dining room with Dad (great dancer) - or making popcorn and acting out Lone Ranger themes to the William Tell Overature -- I believe this was the fudge recipe that they used and we always had fresh butter and cream since my Dad milked Jersey cows and they make the highest butterfat content milk....thanks for the memories.


----------



## nammy2two (Aug 27, 2011)

I AM NEW TO THIS WAY OF BEING IN TOUCH BUT LOVE THE SOUND OF A TEA PARTY. BEING FROM NE, A TEA PARTY MEANS SOMETHING DIFFERENT HERE. I AM KIND OF AN OFF AND ON AGAIN KNITTER. I LIKE GETTING TOGETHER TO SHARE SKILLS BUT SOMETIMES MY CHATTING GETS ME IN TROUBLE. MY FIRST AFGHAN ON CIRCULAR NEEDLES GAVE ME A LOVELY TUBE. FINALLY SOMEONE NOTICED WHAT I WAS DOING AND STARTED TO LAUGH. THAT PROJECT REMAINS UNFINISHED. I AM NOW INTO THE VERY SIMPLE SCARFS MADE WITH FLOUNCE. MAKING THEM FOR ALL MY GIRLFRIENDS AS THERE ARE SO MANY COLORS AND THEY TAKE ABOUT 1 HOUR TO COMPLETE.
WE ARE JUST ABOUT THROUGH THE HURRICAN. WE DIDN'T RECIEVE MUCH DAMAGE. NO FLOODING HERE AT THE NH COAST. THE WIND AND RAIN DID MAKE THE ATLANTIC LOOK RATHER ROUGH. NO SURFERS TODAY!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> I'll have to find my recipe for my mom's Peanutbutter Candy. It's really simple, but I want to make sure I'm remembering it correctly.


If it mimics Reese's peanut butter cups, I think I have that recipe if you can't find it - very easy with peanut butter, powdered sugar, and melted chocolate chips....I also have a Scotheroos recipe which is peanut butter/corn syrup/sugar, Rice Krispies, and then a melted chocolate and butterscotch chips frosting (this is one of my favorites. Let me know if you want me to dig out the recipes.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

conniesews said:


> O.K. The wind is picking up here. My little boy and I decided to have a "Hurricane Party" and wrote invitations to the two girls next door, one of which is his sister. They accepted the invitation and we made a cake, yellow with choc frosting, will have pizza and apple juice. We are frosting vanilla wafers and got a couple of prizes ready for the best poster about the hurrican. Actually, 3 prizes. Best color, most creative and most realistic.  We decorated the kitchen with left over party favors. My little boy had a check list and is now waiting for his company. Life is good! Conniesews


What a wonderful way to take the scariness out of the situation! You Rock! And life really IS good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> rookie - do you live close to mt. morris? my father's people were from there - still have a cousin there. both parents are buried there. spent many summers there.
> 
> Mt.Morris is in the prettiest part of the State - but not very close to me --- I'm in a suburb of Chicago - not too far from O'Hare International Airport -
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

nammy2two said:


> I AM NEW TO THIS WAY OF BEING IN TOUCH BUT LOVE THE SOUND OF A TEA PARTY. BEING FROM NE, A TEA PARTY MEANS SOMETHING DIFFERENT HERE. I AM KIND OF AN OFF AND ON AGAIN KNITTER. I LIKE GETTING TOGETHER TO SHARE SKILLS BUT SOMETIMES MY CHATTING GETS ME IN TROUBLE. MY FIRST AFGHAN ON CIRCULAR NEEDLES GAVE ME A LOVELY TUBE. FINALLY SOMEONE NOTICED WHAT I WAS DOING AND STARTED TO LAUGH. THAT PROJECT REMAINS UNFINISHED. I AM NOW INTO THE VERY SIMPLE SCARFS MADE WITH FLOUNCE. MAKING THEM FOR ALL MY GIRLFRIENDS AS THERE ARE SO MANY COLORS AND THEY TAKE ABOUT 1 HOUR TO COMPLETE.
> WE ARE JUST ABOUT THROUGH THE HURRICAN. WE DIDN'T RECIEVE MUCH DAMAGE. NO FLOODING HERE AT THE NH COAST. THE WIND AND RAIN DID MAKE THE ATLANTIC LOOK RATHER ROUGH. NO SURFERS TODAY!


Hi Nammy2two, welcome to the Knitting Paradise and to the Knitting Tea Party! We love to just have chit-chats and share our recipes and what we are knitting/crocheting and what we are doing in our lives. Can you take your round tube afghan and turn it into a skirt? 
So glad you didnt get flooded!

PS Just as a hint for you about your post being in capitol letters. When this is done on the internet it means that the message is being screamed at the reader. This is rather frowned on when it is done on the Knitting Paradise.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Tina could be the border collie/australian shepherd mix. She has the build for it and the head looks like she is. The weight is right. These dogs are very smart and intelligent. I am sure there is good news at the end of her "gone missing days".


I feel for you. My sister-in-law's beagle used to run off often. They live in a rural wooded area too. He went to bother neighboring farms rabbits when he wasn't in the woods searching out wildlife. Check your newspaper for lost and found as well, but likely she'll come back when she's done adventuring. Best of luck.


----------



## nammy2two (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry about that. I am so use to using capital letters so my aging friends can read their emails. I did infact know(from my grandaughter) that you only use capital letters when angry!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

nammy2two said:


> Sorry about that. I am so use to using capital letters so my aging friends can read their emails. I did infact know(from my grandaughter) that you only use capital letters when angry!


No real harm done!! Hope you can enjoy all our chatter that goes on here!! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Unicorn said:


> Good morning all! I just pop in to say hi to everybody. I've a cup of coffee with me at the computer. It has been a busy week for me; went my future DIL's Bridal Tea on Sunday: Had some shots (immunizations) on Monday in planning of a trip to China with my daughter on her business trip. I had chill, headache, fever and vomit the day after the shots. I feel better today but the headache stil lingers. I was also planning on a trip to the Midwest Stitches this weekend but had to cancelled al the reservations (regretably didn't get to meet with fellows KP knitters which was also in the plan).
> 
> Missed meeting up with you - hope you're feeling better and we'll plan something else.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

nammy2two said:


> We are just about through the hurricane. We didn't receive much damage. No flooding here at the NH coast. The wind and rain did make the Atlantic look rather rough. No surfers today! quote]
> -*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-
> Hi Nammy2two, since you are by the coast .... I was just thinking. Do you have any of the great receipes that NH coast is famous for????? If so would you like to share??
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

vsigsheba said:


> Your recipe (& Dave's) look yummy. Is there a way to print out just the recipes? (I'm okay at looking stuff up on internet & doing emails, but haven't the experience for the "finer" aspects of computors!! Thanks


I've learned this little trick - before I log onto the Tea Party, I open up my MS Word file called Tea Party Recipes and scroll to the bottom of the last recipe - then when I get to a recipe in the Tea Party - I highlight it - and copy and and paste it to my Word document and resave it --- I continue until all the recipes are copied over and then when I want to use one of the recipes, they're all in one place....PM me if you want more details.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Morning, All!
> I was going to go get my labs done for yearly Dr. appointment this morning, but woke up feeling very poorly, and decided to do it next weekend (last chance before appt!). Feeling better now, thanks to all you KPers. Soooooo... after an extremely hard month at work (my co-worker disappeared on August 3, neither hide nor hair of her since then), I've been handling the whole office, my boss surprised me with a huuuuuge bonus! I was expecting one, but maybe 1/8th of the amount. I practically fainted! (can't believe the taxes taken out, though). Anyway, a little more than half will be used for bills and giving me sort of a "cushion", BUT, with the rest...SHOPPING!!!!!!!!! I'll get my nails done, and then just cruise, looking for inspiration. Wanted to go to Stitches, but with slight mobility problems, and no one to go with on short notice, I'll have to give it a miss this year (sigh). Thinking second hand, Goodwill, etc. to see if I can score some inexpensive yarn, we'll see.
> 
> My, how I do go on! I'm just so excited, I had to share. Can't remember the last time I shopped "just for me!" I'll pop in later. Bye for now.


We missed the opportunity to meet you - some other time...congrats on the bonus...I'm sure it's well-deserved and hope you are feeling better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kipper said:


> Hello all -- best of luck to all on the US east coast -- we're praying for ya [my folks are Katrina survivors, so i have a clue as to what you are in for...].
> 
> Anyway, i did something new and different this week -- went on a "yarn crawl". I picked up a "passport" at a local yarn store that was participating in it, and then traveled around the Chicago metro area visiting a total of 27 yarn stores -- stamping my passport at each, getting a free pattern at each, entering a raffle at each, and, of course, picking up some yummy yarn for my stash at several of them. Not only was it fun visiting all the stores [and the owners -- several who were pretty talented designers in their own right] -- but it also gave me a pretty interesting tour of Chicago itself, seeing lots of landmarks. Thank heavens for my GPS unit... kept me from getting too lost!!!


I was thinking of doing that - but it was either that or the Stitches Show - why do they plan them at the same time? Want to get a car load together for next year?


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

hello everyone, I've just looked at the thread since yesterday and on the subject of Golden Syrup. On the jar I have in the cupboard, that I use for making toffee popcorn, under ingredients it says Partially Inverted Refiners Syrup l00% Any clearer Dave? Google has it as Tate & Lyal's refined sugar cane.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't leave home w/o the knitting bag which usually has at least 2 different projects going. One is I always have Chemo hats that are knitted w/the Fun Fur and baby yarn. I always have dish cloths and have probably something else left at the house. Sure makes waiting for a doctor for the time to go fast.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maelinde, you and Randy have the right attitude. One time, we celebrated DH's birthday at a Benihana-type restaurant like you describe. The "guy" doing the cooking asked us if we were celebrating any special occasion. Yes, I said, I'm here to celebrate my father's birthday (pointing at my DH). At that time, I looked younger than DH. The cook gave me a strange look, but didn't say anything. Anyway, a man at the next table stopped by our table as he, his wife, and daughter were leaving and offered to pay for our meal. I thought, "He's been drinking." I just smiled and thought we'd never see him again. But they went over to the bar and sat down. When the waitress brought the check, we put it on a credit card. Suddenly, this guy comes over, told the waitress to cancel the charge and proceeded to pay the bill. We couldn't believe it! He was a complete stranger and we never saw him again. But DH has never forgotten it. He said that was the best birthday gift he ever received. We were dumbfounded and asked the waitress what it was all about. Apparently, he was a regular customer and had done the same thing for others before us. Can you imagine?[/quote]

We've done those "random acts of kindness" paying for a soldier's meal or paying for the guy behind us in the toll lane ---- sure do get some weird looks, but it's so satisfying. Yesterday at the grocery store, there was a young dad buying his stuff and was watching the tally closely and then started putting some jars of baby food and baby cereal boxes to the side --- we were all alone in the line because I didn't want to inadvertently embarrass the guy - but asked the cashier to put them in his basket, but ring them on my bill---I just told him it was a way to give his baby a hug. I felt fantastic for the rest of the day.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

nammy2two said:


> Sorry about that. I am so use to using capital letters so my aging friends can read their emails. I did infact know(from my grandaughter) that you only use capital letters when angry!


Would it be better for aging friends to have messages in bold larger letters rather than caps?


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

pegperson said:


> I don't leave home w/o the knitting bag which usually has at least 2 different projects going. One is I always have Chemo hats that are knitted w/the Fun Fur and baby yarn. I always have dish cloths and have probably something else left at the house. Sure makes waiting for a doctor for the time to go fast.


Oh so do I. My small knitting bag usually has a wip sock. feel lost without my wool


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Praise the LORD, we have power, cable tv and internet again!! I'm praying New England won't fare too badly from Irene. We were only without power from about 1:30 this morning until about 5:45 pm!! considering that in Va and NC, there were over 1 million customers without power, that's saying a lot for our electric company!
JuneK


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

She's a beauty - our prayers are with you as well.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

Dear Inishowen,
I too didn't get anything regarding the 'Tea Party' but I'm going to keep the eyeballs open. You are not alone in not getting notified but hang in there and something good will happen.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

msusanc said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Prayers from GA that Tina will return soon. What kind of dog is she?
> ...


we had a border collie from the pound and when researching them, we found they could be any color from all white to all black to brown (usually rust) with all sorts of spotted versions in between.... her face really looks like a BC/Aussie (really the same dog, just a few generations after leaving the UK highlands and going to australia... interesting fact.... we read in this info that many all whites were not good for handling sheep because the sheep would not mind them without a lot more 'discipline' from the dogs (apparently just thinking they were more sheep till taught differentl)... hence the tendency to breed out the white .... our black/white love, Comet, would herd my boys continually.... she was really happiest when we were all on the same side of the room... their jeans were shredded at the hems for 16 years.....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> nammy2two said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry about that. I am so use to using capital letters so my aging friends can read their emails. I did infact know(from my grandaughter) that you only use capital letters when angry!
> ...


No. Its called internet manners. The KP administration has listed the posting in capitol letters as a "do not do this". So I guess we should follow their guidelines. It is also very hard to read.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm late to the party this week. My husband and I are relaxing with some nice classical music on the radio - he fixed up a tray with saltines and Nutella. I said, "Honey, we have other things to spread this on." But you know what, the saltiness and crispness are a perfect counter to the sweet, smooth, creamy chocolate and hazelnut! I'd have never thought of that, but I'm glad he did! Of course, Nutella is pretty much great on anything, imho ;-)


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

mjs said:


> nammy2two said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry about that. I am so use to using capital letters so my aging friends can read their emails. I did infact know(from my grandaughter) that you only use capital letters when angry!
> ...


yes and to get them in *BOLD*, go to 'reply'...look to the left...the codes for bold, italic, underlined, etc., are on the 'emoticon' notepad.....rather than typing them, i highlight, copy and paste on both ends of the section i want to affect....then i delete the wrong one.... they all begin with just the code inside 'brackets' and end with the code plus a '/' inside 'brackets' so just delete the opposite ones on each end.....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

deemail said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > nammy2two said:
> ...


No, it is not alright as this is also against the KP guidelines. You can not go and create exceptions to proper manners. When the posts are in capitol letters, the sender is yelling and screaming the message to the reader. (Very rude behavior).

Apparently Nammy2two already was aware of this and she does use the capitol letters in her personal emails to her aged friends because of their sight problems. And that is alright for her personal emails, it is not alright for any social internet communications.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Valkyrie said:
> 
> 
> > Dandylion,
> ...


He could also do the "Half Birthday" thing. Have a party for him 6 months away from his birthday. I've heard of parents doing this for children born on Christmas, or close to it, or on other holidays, so that they have their "Own" seperate celebration. My daughter's best friend's birthday is Dec 31 and she gets a little upset sometimes that people are having parties, even in her family but they're not 'for' her. We will have to remedy this for her next year.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Valkyrie said:
> ...


as a dec 30 birthday owner, i concur... i have a cousin who was born on dec 3 so she and i visited twice a year in dec and then usually, not at all during the rest of the year....so this year, i put it on my calendar and called her on june 3..... her 'half birthday'!!!! will continue as we both enjoyed the extra visit....


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> I'm late to the party this week. My husband and I are relaxing with some nice classical music on the radio - he fixed up a tray with saltines and Nutella. I said, "Honey, we have other things to spread this on." But you know what, the saltiness and crispness are a perfect counter to the sweet, smooth, creamy chocolate and hazelnut! I'd have never thought of that, but I'm glad he did! Of course, Nutella is pretty much great on anything, imho ;-)


Nutella is great right out of the jar -- like licking the icing bowl


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

deemail said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Hmmmm. Now, there has to be a way have the whole world celebrating those end of December birthdays, right up until the stroke of midnight on 12/31. We'll have to work on that one :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

msusanc said:


> After all our chats about our dogs and those that rescue them -- God bless them -- our dear little Tina went missing last night between 8-9 pm from our fenced yard. We are devastated and worried sick -- stayed up all night with doors open and lights on in case she came home. Notified the humane society of course, and today went door to door giving pictures to "neighbors" in our rural area, and posted fliers in every business that was open and would take them. Notified the 24-hour vet in case she was stolen, will get to the others in the area tomorrow when they open. Don't know what more to do, but sit and wait. Can't stop crying. She is 2 yrs old and has never been away from us, except for daycare, which she loves. They are also looking for her. She's never been near a highway. All the worst case scenarios run through our minds, the longer she is gone. These creatures really do burrow into your heart and become like your children.


Do you have an animal shelter in your town? We lost our dog once when someone started shooting fireworks. Someone down the street who didn't know us or her called the animal control folks who picked her up and held her. We called everywhere looking for her. Good luck finding your dog. It's true, it's like losing a child.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

.[/quote]
She is beautiful. Do you have one of those silent dog whistles??
Will say a prayer that your wonderful "friend" will come home very soon. Come home Tina. I have shelter pets too.
Hugs to you,
Mary in VT (where the storm is quieting down. Thank God for that. Now we need You Lord to send Tina home.).[/quote]

Bless you for sheltering -- I get so attached, I don't know if I could do that. No, we don't have a silent dog whistle, have never tried it. Thanks to everyone for your prayers and kind thoughts and concern. We are still waiting.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

.[/quote]
we had a border collie from the pound and when researching them, we found they could be any color from all white to all black to brown (usually rust) with all sorts of spotted versions in between.... her face really looks like a BC/Aussie (really the same dog, just a few generations after leaving the UK highlands and going to australia... interesting fact.... we read in this info that many all whites were not good for handling sheep because the sheep would not mind them without a lot more 'discipline' from the dogs (apparently just thinking they were more sheep till taught differentl)... hence the tendency to breed out the white .... our black/white love, Comet, would herd my boys continually.... she was really happiest when we were all on the same side of the room... their jeans were shredded at the hems for 16 years.....[/quote]

Interesting info about border collies. She's not much of a herder, but she sure does have that border collie stare. Like com'on MOM, I want to do this NOW. Eventually you have to give in to the stare . . . . Actually, we did see a picture of a white border collie after we got her, with a notation that it was very rare. Didn't know about the breeding out part, though. We got her from the pound; our non-kill humane society in WI rescued her and her 3 sisters from a kill pound in Kentucky, so we never were really sure of her heritage.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

I just put the candies in , set it in frig, allow them to melt on their own...good stirred or piled on yogurt. as icecream topping with a sprinkle of cinnamon and a dash of nutmeg...Della

you can also just eat it - applesauce is one of my favorites. you can also substitute the shortening amount with the same amount of applesauce. make applesauce cake and cookies. just eat it. add red hot cinnomin candies in it - heat until candy melts. it's also good on buttered toast.

sam[/quote]


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

.[/quote]
Do you have an animal shelter in your town? We lost our dog once when someone started shooting fireworks. Someone down the street who didn't know us or her called the animal control folks who picked her up and held her. We called everywhere looking for her. Good luck finding your dog. It's true, it's like losing a child.[/quote]

Yes, in fact that's where we got her, and that's the first place we notified, last night. They have an online notification system and they update their site every 30 minutes 24/7. Even though I know they will call if she is turned in, I can't stop myself from checking their site frequently. 
I'm glad you got your dog back. Those darned fireworks -- I was going to call the sheriff when I heard them because we have an ordinance, but by the time I got back inside to the phone they had stopped.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

msusanc said:


> .


Do you have an animal shelter in your town? We lost our dog once when someone started shooting fireworks. Someone down the street who didn't know us or her called the animal control folks who picked her up and held her. We called everywhere looking for her. Good luck finding your dog. It's true, it's like losing a child.[/quote]

Yes, in fact that's where we got her, and that's the first place we notified, last night. They have an online notification system and they update their site every 30 minutes 24/7. Even though I know they will call if she is turned in, I can't stop myself from checking their site frequently. 
I'm glad you got your dog back. Those darned fireworks -- I was going to call the sheriff when I heard them because we have an ordinance, but by the time I got back inside to the phone they had stopped.[/quote]

When my dog Greta was a puppy the neighbor boys held her down on the sidewalk and threw cherry bombs to go off right by her ears. Little brats. She was terrified of loud noises for the rest of her life, and once she heard a boom! and took off down the beach and it was hours before she came back. After walking more than a mile in the direction she'd gone, I sat there on a log, waiting with my daughter and her little friend, trying to keep a stiff upper lip while the children sobbed. We were so lucky she came back. I pray your dear dog does too.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Hjgh-lite, copy, send it in an e-mail to yourself...works great....Della



vsigsheba said:


> Your recipe (& Dave's) look yummy. Is there a way to print out just the recipes? (I'm okay at looking stuff up on internet & doing emails, but haven't the experience for the "finer" aspects of computors!! Thanks


----------



## nammy2two (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't know but I will try it and let you know


----------



## nammy2two (Aug 27, 2011)

Maybe i should sew the bottom closed and use it for a knitting bag! thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

To Quietknitter: Your philosophy is the same as mine..I have a Chihuahua, most lovale personality, came from an abusive situation, hated all men and most women but loved children. She has accepted all my neighbors (live in an apartment complex), easily recogonizes people just going by and whines at them wanting visitors, even the men. I had to say goodbye to my little Poodle-Chihuahua mix 3 years because of seizures, several in a short period left him partially paralyzed and I still shed tears thinking of him. Give them all the most love and care, it is returned 100-fold....Della


----------



## Ashleyv (Aug 20, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Aren't the rescues the best? I'd love to see a picture of Trevor if you have one! He sounds like a cutie.


He is a cutie. Here's the pictures.



msusanc said:


> Yes, in fact that's where we got her, and that's the first place we notified, last night. They have an online notification system and they update their site every 30 minutes 24/7. Even though I know they will call if she is turned in, I can't stop myself from checking their site frequently.
> I'm glad you got your dog back. Those darned fireworks -- I was going to call the sheriff when I heard them because we have an ordinance, but by the time I got back inside to the phone they had stopped.


I hope you find your dog again. I can't even image how worried I'd be if that happened to one of my pets.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ashley, Trevor certainly knows the meaning of "relaxed." Just want to pet that tummy! Isn't that called a "tuxedo" cat?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


her question was whether or not bold would be better..... i felt that it was and answered accordingly...she did not ask to put bold wording in all caps.... i DID use the word in bold also in all caps in my explanation of how to achieve it just to clarify what i was saying... an occasional word in all caps is used frequently to put in the emphasis that we cannot achieve with the written word.... no one is advocating the use of all caps all the time...


----------



## Ashleyv (Aug 20, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Ashley, Trevor certainly knows the meaning of "relaxed." Just want to pet that tummy! Isn't that called a "tuxedo" cat?


Yep, he's a tuxedo kitty, but the white spot around his neck is extra large. I think it makes him look like he's wearing a clown ruff.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

deemail said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > deemail said:
> ...


Sorry Deemail, I misread your post reply to her. My apologies. I am not having a great day but that is no excuse to also be rude to you. I cant ever get any of those [] things to work for me. :-(


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#63
Look what I found: 
the above is where we can find the K P rules and guidlines. 
We don't have to worry with correcting each other. The rules are there for us to read. If I didn't post it correctly to click on, one can copy and past it above. 
One thing I like about ths forum is that Everyone smiles in the same language


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

> Sorry Deemail, I misread your post reply to her. My apologies. I am not having a great day but that is no excuse to also be rude to you. I cant ever get any of those things to work for me. :-(


i do understand a bad day, having a bad year, myself..... the reason i copy and paste them is that i can never get them to work if i type them, either.... the trick is to delete the extras after copying... the simple one belongs in front of word, quote, title, etc., the other one goes in back....


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Is anyone interested in what's on Turner Classic Movies? 
It's a 1935 film staring the, too soon gone, Indiana actress, Carole Lombard. I'm not sure if that's the correct spelling of her name, but I didn't know how beautiful she was. She was just a tiny bit before my time. 

I decided to have a margarita from a bottle. it's very tasty, but I'll bet someone on this forum has a great recioe for a real one. Anybody?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Is anyone interested in what's on Turner Classic Movies?
> It's a 1935 film staring the, too soon gone, Indiana actress, Carole Lombard. I'm not sure if that's the correct spelling of her name, but I didn't know how beautiful she was. She was just a tiny bit before my time.
> 
> I decided to have a margarita from a bottle. it's very tasty, but I'll bet someone on this forum has a great recioe for a real one. Anybody?


I love Turner Classic Movies, Love the old movies, they are all before my time, but if it has Cary Grant, Jimmy Stewart, Gene Kelly, Fred Astair, John Wayne, Katherine Hepburn, Maureen O'Hara, Rosalind Russell, or any number of others, I'm for it. 
One of my faves is China Drum Song. Thoroughly Modern Millie is also a fave, Auntie Mame. Oh no, now I'm started, I'd better stop now or I'll fill up pages. lol...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone interested in what's on Turner Classic Movies?
> ...


Well, it seemed like the only thing on of interest, but as I said, it's very old. I just wanted to see Carol Lombard and I believe it is Fred McMurray who is starring with her. It really hasn't caught my interest yet.

When the posting were about accents the other day, I wondered if Dave's accent was like Eliza Doolittle, Prof Higgins, Anthony Hopkins as Able Magwitch*, Anthony Hopkins as Anthony Hopkins, Queen Elizabeth, et al. or ----- drum roll please! ---- Cary Grant? Thats an accent I hear in my dreams !


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Why don't we ask Dave next weekend? Save that question, dandylion.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


night all.


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Dave for the lovely Tea Party. So many great things going on. It is hot in San Diego area, the temperature hit 95 today, and as I have no air conditioning, it was 85 in the house. It was not a good time to knit.
My good thoughts go out to those in the hurricane area. Many years ago I was on a cruise out of New York and we left New York so we would be out of the harbor before it came and it hit us by the Cape. we had to stay out since there was a ferry out here and maritime law was that our vessel was the one. It was scary and I have never liked the name Bob since


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> askem1728 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks 5 i looked at no frills and could not find it but i did find Birds Eye custard powder.
> ...


thanks 5 i wasn't just asking for myself. my dad and a friend were asking and all i could say is i will look and was unable to come up with an answer. now i know why i should just have come here first.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree

We've done those "random acts of kindness" paying for a soldier's meal or paying for the guy behind us 
in the toll lane ---- 

This is awesome! Love to hear the good stuff as we don't get any in the news.

pegperson
I'm another that is not getting notification. I started out fine once I found it had started. Then it stopped the up-dates.
Gotta' have my Tea Party Fix!!!

msusanc
What a beauty. Glad you are keeping us posted. Thinking of you all as you 
wait!

It has cooled down some here in Mo, but that won't last long. Family in the NH area are being hit with rain, but doing fine.

I got my secret pal today for September and having a good time figuring out what to send. Trying to make a nice package for $10 is a test, but I'm having fun.

Once again, a great party Dave/All. To each and everyone, I bid you adieu and until we meet again: may your day/night be restful and full of love.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

conniesews said:


> O.K. The wind is picking up here. My little boy and I decided to have a "Hurricane Party" and wrote invitations to the two girls next door, one of which is his sister. They accepted the invitation and we made a cake, yellow with choc frosting, will have pizza and apple juice. We are frosting vanilla wafers and got a couple of prizes ready for the best poster about the hurrican. Actually, 3 prizes. Best color, most creative and most realistic. We decorated the kitchen with left over party favors. My little boy had a check list and is now waiting for his company. Life is good! Conniesews


such a neat idea. i may have to borrow it for the next time we are under a tornado watch. my little one will love it.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Valkyrie said:
> ...


in my family the major mess starts with my son on Nov. 29 me on Dec.1 and niece on Dec 3rd. so we all get together and have a family dinner. step son is Dec 7th but we never get to see him. then my cousin is Dec.31st my parents friend is Jan 1st and my brother is Jan 5th. my mom still says that the only one of us who was born at a decent time is my sister who is June 12th. so no matter when your special day is just let us all know a little in advance and well all celebrate.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi 5mmdpns, if she is out of your fence try to keep your other animals inside and leave your gate open. If she is close she make come home. She may not have been able to get in the yard once she got out. Just from my experience with escaping animals. Hope she comes home soon. Keep checking with the vets and animal control.



5mmdpns said:


> Tina could be the border collie/australian shepherd mix. She has the build for it and the head looks like she is. The weight is right. These dogs are very smart and intelligent. I am sure there is good news at the end of her "gone missing days".


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Betty, sorry I haven't been on the forum much this weekend as I had been glued to the tv watching the news on the storm. Do you have a recipe for a type of cornmeal cake with salmon in it? A co worker years ago brought in the wonderful salmon cornmeal cake that was out of this world. I would love to find that recipe. All I know about it is that it was a cornmeal breading stuffed with a salmon mixture it was awesome.



Bulldog said:


> Ciyona, Thanks for such wonderful recipes. My Mom was known for her pouncakes and her Mexican Cornbread. She also made hushpuppies out of this world.
> I am so sorry, Dreamweaver, to hear of DH's impending surgery and sorry for whovever posted the loss of a friend. Will keep you close to my heart in prayer. God Bless...Betty


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow! Abbey looks just like a male lab mix that we had years ago. Sadly we had to let him go. We had him over nine years. Thanks for the memory of a beloved pet.



Serene Knitter said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > I just got this photo in my e-mail from our oldest son. He and his girlfriend adopted this cutie from a Black Lab rescue group in W. Virginia. Her name is (probably going to be) Stella.
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the great recipes Jacki



Jacki said:


> Hi y'all!!! Prayers and greetings!!
> 
> Stuffed Zucchini
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Pat/Sam, thanks for the link to the karo syrup I have been looking for their divinity recipe for a while now and just hadn't gotten around to their site yet. I was a favorite of ours at Christmas. My mom and grandmother made it every year.



PatSam said:


> Been reading the comments about Golden Syrup and it reminds me of Dark Karo syrup. I haven't used it in years, but I don't do a lot of cooking these days., anyway Karo (brand name) comes in light or dark and the dark has a slight molasses flavor. Used to be a staple in the kitchen... called for in a number of recipes needing more flavor than plain sugar syrup...
> 
> Try this link to read more about it
> http://www.karosyrup.com/products.html
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Now after twenty six pages I finally caught up with the forum. Maelinde, hope you had a wonderful anniversary. I hope everyone weathered Irene all safe and unscathed by her winds and water. Those of you still in drought conditions I hope you get relief soon. 

Dave again a great tea party and thank you for being such a great host. 

Thanks for the recipes/reciepts everyone.

Prayers for lost pets that they come home safely soon.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Ashleyv said:


> He is a cutie. Here's the pictures.


Ashley,

Trevor certainly is a cutie! Thank you for sharing pics of him.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the anniversary wishes! 

We didn't go to Sake like we planned, as we both got caught up in the baseball game between the Texas Rangers and the Los Angeles Angels. Texas won!

Randy ended up going out to a take out steak restaurant called SteakWay, and brought us home some lovely bacon wrapped filet mignon with all the trimmings, grilled shrimp on a skewer, veggies and baked potato - plus a bottle of cabernet. All for under $30 total. It tasted like a much more expensive meal. They deliver, but we're just a mile outside their delivery area until they can hire more drivers. At least we got a free piece of chocolate cake. It is still in the fridge as we were too stuffed full to consider eating cake.

The wine is still untouched, as we finally got to drinking the frozen margarita pouches. Those were absolutely wonderful! We might get to drinking the wine tomorrow night after dinner.

It was a great day of just relaxing and goofing off while watching some really engaging baseball.

Thanks for another awesome Tea Party, Dave! I'm looking forward to next week, although we'll be incredibly busy Saturday. 

We have 2 birthday parties and game night at another place. We'll be out of town early in the morning for the first birthday party, then a birthday party in town for our friend's soon to be 90 year old mom (who is mom to all of us bad kids, really :lol:, then off to our best friend's house immediately after. I'm already tired!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have been unable to attend the tea party this weekend. I have missed all of you. I plan on reading all the posts tomorrow. I am glad the tea party goes into the week!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Yummie Pattys...I am definately trying this.

Thanks for posting hon.

Hugs,

Camilla



pattys76 said:


> I found my Mom's Peanut Butter Candy Recipe. I don't know if she created it or not, but I haven't found one like it anywhere else.
> 
> Millie's Peanut Butter Candy
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I finally got through all the posts. Have been very busy again this weekend. A neighbor is having 7 trees removed and didn't want the wood (and I thought I was done cutting,splitting,and stacking). 
For all of those who want an easy recipe for fudge that always turns out with no mistakes. Here is my recipe:

Foolproof Dark Chocolate Fudge
(from the kitchen of Sandy Davis)

3 cups (18 0unces) semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 (14 ounce) can Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk
Dash salt
1 cup chopped nuts(optional)
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract

In large heavy saucepan, over low heat, melt chips with sweetened condensed milk and salt, stirring frequently until smooth. Remove from heat; stir in nuts and vanilla. Spread evenly into aluminum foil-lined tree shaped mold (for Christmas) or square pan. Chill 2 hours or until firm. Place fudge on cutting board; peel off foil. Garnish as desired or cut into squares. Store loosely covered at room temperature. 

Variations: Mint chocolate chips with mint extract instead of vanilla, peanut butter chips, or butterscotch chips may be substituted or added with chocolate chips.


Microwave directions:
In 1 quart glass measure with handle, combine chips with sweetened condensed milk and salt. Cook on 100% (high) power 3 minutes or until chips melt, stirring after each 1 1/3 minutes. Stir in nuts and vanilla. Proceed as above.

Note: I have made the microwave version only when a stove wasn't available. I prefer the stove method. My favorite is to make a double batch without nuts. I do make different variations and give as gifts for Christmas. People think I've been slaving for days when in reality I haven't.

I love this fudge! Enjoy! 
Sandy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sandy - Thanks for posting the fudge recipe. I remember making that years ago and had lost the recipe. I'm going to make some for the grands this week!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Good Morning everyone. It's calm and quieet here. I hope that those in Ireme's path are all doing fine, 

I'm sorry but I haven't been able to join in or even read th e posts. I got such devastating news on Sat. morning. A couple who had been our great friends when we lived in Mo were in a terrible accident, He was killed instantly, she has three skull fractures and has a long road ahead. I cannot stop crying. Everyone stay well. I'll be back later.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

[
Thanks for the anniversary wishes! I can't believe it is 18 years already. Not bad for meeting him in a Tijuana taxi cab back in 1989. Today is the anniversary of that first meeting. I was wild in my youth. Some people say I've never changed. :twisted:[/quote]

Happy Anniversary sorry if I'm late I haven't been on much this weekend.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

nammy2two said:


> I AM NEW TO THIS WAY OF BEING IN TOUCH BUT LOVE THE SOUND OF A TEA PARTY. BEING FROM NE, A TEA PARTY MEANS SOMETHING DIFFERENT HERE. I AM KIND OF AN OFF AND ON AGAIN KNITTER. I LIKE GETTING TOGETHER TO SHARE SKILLS BUT SOMETIMES MY CHATTING GETS ME IN TROUBLE. MY FIRST AFGHAN ON CIRCULAR NEEDLES GAVE ME A LOVELY TUBE. FINALLY SOMEONE NOTICED WHAT I WAS DOING AND STARTED TO LAUGH. THAT PROJECT REMAINS UNFINISHED. I AM NOW INTO THE VERY SIMPLE SCARFS MADE WITH FLOUNCE. MAKING THEM FOR ALL MY GIRLFRIENDS AS THERE ARE SO MANY COLORS AND THEY TAKE ABOUT 1 HOUR TO COMPLETE.
> WE ARE JUST ABOUT THROUGH THE HURRICAN. WE DIDN'T RECIEVE MUCH DAMAGE. NO FLOODING HERE AT THE NH COAST. THE WIND AND RAIN DID MAKE THE ATLANTIC LOOK RATHER ROUGH. NO SURFERS TODAY!


How dumb am I , I didn't realize it meant you were yelling at someone. I've sent emails to friends and not realizing the caps were on...didn't have my glasses on. Boy do I feel like a jerk.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> On the way there I passed the largest roadrunner (NM state bird) sculpture in the world...20 feet tall and 50 feet long. He is made entirely of scrap material and is a great favorite of the truckers.


When we first moved to Las Vegas we always seen a road runner or two running across our wall. But now I've only seen one in the last two years. No Beep Beep!!! LOL


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> I'm sorry but I haven't been able to join in or even read th e posts. I got such devastating news on Sat. morning. A couple who had been our great friends when we lived in Mo were in a terrible accident, He was killed instantly, she has three skull fractures and has a long road ahead. I cannot stop crying. Everyone stay well. I'll be back later.


Maryanne I'm so so sorry to hear about the lost of your dear friend. I pray for her and a speedy recovery. You are in my thoughts and prayers along with your dear friend.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank You Dave for hosting another wonderful Tea Party this week. You are appreciated.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm sorry but a few weeks ago I was looking for a doll restoration or hospital in the Las Vegas area. I can't remember who replied to place I think in Henderson. I wrote it down and for the life of me I'm unable to find it. I hope some one is able to help me. I plan on taking my Betty the Bride doll there to see if they can get some of the stains off of her. I really appreciate it and thank you so much. With getting ready for the surgery I'm afraid things seemed to have gotten misplaced. Oh Dee Oh dee oh! I hope you know what I mean my brain wasn't on drive but idle.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your friends, Maryanne. It's even harder for you when you can't be there in person. We wonder sometimes why bad things happen to good people. Our prayers are with you and your friends!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Good Morning, we are all well in Laconia, NH. Storms over, party's over and I think I will take the day off and recoup. Little water in the cellar and a few small branches down but all in all we are good. thanks for your prayers. Prayer works. Conniesews


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Sending prayers of healing to your friend Maryanne, and for you for your loss of a good friend.



maryanne said:


> Good Morning everyone. It's calm and quieet here. I hope that those in Ireme's path are all doing fine,
> 
> I'm sorry but I haven't been able to join in or even read th e posts. I got such devastating news on Sat. morning. A couple who had been our great friends when we lived in Mo were in a terrible accident, He was killed instantly, she has three skull fractures and has a long road ahead. I cannot stop crying. Everyone stay well. I'll be back later.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

So sorry Maryanne...I can only imagine your pain and grief..Extra tight hugs as you work through your grief.

God Bless you and your friends loss of her hubby.

Camilla



maryanne said:


> Good Morning everyone. It's calm and quieet here. I hope that those in Ireme's path are all doing fine,
> 
> I'm sorry but I haven't been able to join in or even read th e posts. I got such devastating news on Sat. morning. A couple who had been our great friends when we lived in Mo were in a terrible accident, He was killed instantly, she has three skull fractures and has a long road ahead. I cannot stop crying. Everyone stay well. I'll be back later.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

msusanc said:


> After all our chats about our dogs and those that rescue them -- God bless them -- our dear little Tina went missing last night between 8-9 pm from our fenced yard. We are devastated and worried sick -- stayed up all night with doors open and lights on in case she came home. Notified the humane society of course, and today went door to door giving pictures to "neighbors" in our rural area, and posted fliers in every business that was open and would take them. Notified the 24-hour vet in case she was stolen, will get to the others in the area tomorrow when they open. Don't know what more to do, but sit and wait. Can't stop crying. She is 2 yrs old and has never been away from us, except for daycare, which she loves. They are also looking for her. She's never been near a highway. All the worst case scenarios run through our minds, the longer she is gone. These creatures really do burrow into your heart and become like your children.


hi msusanc, did Tina come home? I cant stop thinking about her and what you are going through!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Maryanne
Prayers for your friend, her family and for you.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

deemail said:


> dragontearsoflove said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have a recipe that uses apple sauce? My grandmother left me a big container of it in the fridge and I should use it up.
> ...


  ABC BREAD
1c. oil
2 c. sugar
3 eggs
1 c. mashed banana
1 c. grated carrots
1 c. apple sauce
3 c. flour 
1 tsp. vanilla
1 tsp. cinnamon
1/2 tsp. clove
1/2 tsp. allspice
1 c. chopped pecans
Bake at 350* for 45 min. in bundt pan, 20 min. in muffin pan.
i make these @ Christmas time in muffin pans and have them pkged in pretty christmas treat bags and i have them piled in a big basket at the back door, (which stays very chilly) no one leaves my house during the season without a treat. 
these freeze very well. these muffins are absolutly fantastic for coffee breaks. i have made them yr after yr. love them. i always double the pecans in it. i make up tons of muffins and then i do some bundt cakes and have them in the freezer for when i need a dessert. Don't bother trying to dust with powder sugar, it is so moist, it just soaks it in, and it doesn't show, besides the cake tastes so good, icing on it is not needed. enjoy


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

msusanc, I just rescued a Chihuahua mix on the freeway about a week ago . Had her four days and she disappeared out of nowhere. No doors open, no windows open, just gone. However she got out we still don't know, but yesterday a neighbor came over and said she had her. My Granddaughter asked her twice if she had seen her. We got her back and she is even more greatful and happy. The only name she would respond to is Collette so that is what her name is. Can you imagine being a small dog free on a freeway? She was nearly hit so many times and causing near accidents. Well, that is now behind her and we hope she likes us enough to stay, until we find her owner or stay with us. I HOPE and pray your girl finds your home VERY soon. They get so scared they don't use good sense on directions. Though she is so beautiful I wonder if some IDIOT has taken her. Please know our prayers are trying to guide her home safely!!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, Monday arrived right on schedule. This is my first day of "real" vacation - can't count the weekend. I had a mile long list of things to do and so far all I've accomplished is catching up on the tea party posts. I DO have my priorities, after all!
Hope you all have a great week. I send prayers to all those who are suffering, and also to all lost pets, that they may find their way home.
Thanks to Dave for hosting this great party!!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Maryanne

So sorry for your loss. Prayers to your friend for a speedy recovery both physically and emotionally.

Southern Gal

ABC Bread sounds great and I have 4 ripe bananas right now. Why is it called ABC Bread? Oh Duh - I see apple sauce, bananas and carrots.

Dori


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

When the posting were about accents the other day, I wondered if Dave's accent was like Eliza Doolittle, Prof Higgins, Anthony Hopkins as Able Magwitch*, Anthony Hopkins as Anthony Hopkins, Queen Elizabeth, et al. or ----- drum roll please! ---- Cary Grant? Thats an accent I hear in my dreams ![/quote]

Why don't we ask Dave next weekend? Save that question, dandylion.[/quote]

He'll probably say he doesn't have one. None of us do, do we? Here's an anecdote about accents. Several years ago we were in Uganda and standing in a bank line to get cash. It was a long, slow line, so people started visiting. We were talking American English, British English, Ugandan English and Australian English. The hardest for us to understand was the Australian one.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Hi 5mmdpns, if she is out of your fence try to keep your other animals inside and leave your gate open. If she is close she make come home. She may not have been able to get in the yard once she got out. Just from my experience with escaping animals. Hope she comes home soon. Keep checking with the vets and animal control.
> news at the end of her "gone missing days".


[/quote]

Right. We're still checking; I've been sleeping downstairs on the couch with the doors open and lights on so I can hear if she comes and we have left a gate open for her to get in. Today is Monday so we are taking her photo to all the vets in the area in case someone brings her in for medical attention (or, God forbid, has stolen her and is passing her off as their own), posting more fliers at places that weren't open on Suday; right now I'm waiting to get a password emailed to me from our local newpaper to place a classified; put her on Craigs List and Facebook -- with pictures; As soon as I get these ads placed by the noon deadline, my husband and I are going to take a scary walk through the woods to the stream. We just don't know what else we can do except wait and hope and pray. Lots of people are doing the same for us, including so many of you on this list. Thank you from the bottom of our hearts.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Good Morning everyone. It's calm and quieet here. I hope that those in Ireme's path are all doing fine,
> 
> I'm sorry but I haven't been able to join in or even read th e posts. I got such devastating news on Sat. morning. A couple who had been our great friends when we lived in Mo were in a terrible accident, He was killed instantly, she has three skull fractures and has a long road ahead. I cannot stop crying. Everyone stay well. I'll be back later.


Oh, I am so sorry -- that must be devestating to you! I can understand how you can't stop crying. Prayers are with you and with your friends.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

[quotequote]

hi msusanc, did Tina come home? I cant stop thinking about her and what you are going through! [/quote]

No, not yet. On another post I went through all we are doing and have done, and we can't think of anything more to do. At least last night we both slept (with the help of drugs) and ate a good healthy breakfast this morning of yogurt, fruit, nuts and oatmeal. First time sleeping and eating right. Thank you for thinking of us.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you, Kichi for thinking of us. Yes, all those thoughts of cars and other bad things -- coyotes in the woods, drowning in our stream -- keep running through our heads. She has never been on a highway before, as we live in a rural area, waaayy back from a highway. I'm glad you got your dog back -- what a strange story, but with a happy ending. Bless you for rescuing dogs.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Kichi said:


> Though she is so beautiful I wonder if some IDIOT has taken her. Please know our prayers are trying to guide her home safely!!!


Yes, we've considered that and are contacting all the vets in the area in case someone brings her in for care and passes her off as their own. Thanks again for prayers.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

msusanc said:


> [quotequote]
> 
> hi msusanc, did Tina come home? I cant stop thinking about her and what you are going through!


No, not yet. On another post I went through all we are doing and have done, and we can't think of anything more to do. At least last night we both slept (with the help of drugs) and ate a good healthy breakfast this morning of yogurt, fruit, nuts and oatmeal. First time sleeping and eating right. Thank you for thinking of us.[/quote]

Right after DH and I bought our first house, we decided to visit a shelter and get a dog. In those days, you didn't have to have a home inspection, etc., so we brought him home with us. We tied him up outdoors while we drove up the street to buy dog food. Well, he broke the rope and got away. He was "on trial" and we had a week to return him if we changed our minds. Well, what do you know, he returned the morning of the 7th day!! Now where did he go and how did he know how to find us again? We put him in the car and drove him back to the shelter. We decided we needed a smaller dog and ended up with a puppy.

I'm telling this story because I just know Tina will find her way home! Dogs are smart, as you already know. She ran to escape the noise of the fireworks, but as soon as she calms down she'll return.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

DorisT, thank you for that lovely and hopeful story. DH and I are headed out to the woods and stream now. Our minds vacillate between pessimism and optimism.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

DorisT, thank you for that lovely and hopeful story. DH and I are headed out to the woods and stream now. Our minds vacillate between pessimism and optimism.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

msusanc said:


> When the posting were about accents the other day, I wondered if Dave's accent was like Eliza Doolittle, Prof Higgins, Anthony Hopkins as Able Magwitch*, Anthony Hopkins as Anthony Hopkins, Queen Elizabeth, et al. or ----- drum roll please! ---- Cary Grant? Thats an accent I hear in my dreams !


Why don't we ask Dave next weekend? Save that question, dandylion.[/quote]

He'll probably say he doesn't have one. None of us do, do we? Here's an anecdote about accents. Several years ago we were in Uganda and standing in a bank line to get cash. It was a long, slow line, so people started visiting. We were talking American English, British English, Ugandan English and Australian English. The hardest for us to understand was the Australian one.[/quote]

Yes, but isn't it cute? I didn't really care what Crocodile Dundee said


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I had the same problem when I worked at the '96 Olympics. I found a way to communicate with almost everyone even those who did not speak english but the Australians were the hardest for me to understand.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

DorisT, I am glad that you made it through the hurricane, as well as 2CatsinNJ, & all others!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> DorisT, I am glad that you made it through the hurricane, as well as 2CatsinNJ, & all others!


Thank you, bluebird. We were very lucky! Our neighbors lost a huge branch off a tree near their driveway and ours. It would have landed directly on one of our cars if DH hadn't moved it the night before. Our neighbors are stranded in the Bahamas so DH is out there with his power saw cutting it up.

Our neighbors on the other side lost a huge oak tree with about a 2 foot diameter. It fell away from their house but damaged their back fence. We have about a dozen very], very old large oak trees that I keep thinking will topple over in a strong wind. They remained standing!! I guess all my prayers worked. We didn't lose power, either, but the lights flickered on and off all night. It was very scary!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Praise the LORD, we have power, cable tv and internet again!! I'm praying New England won't fare too badly from Irene. We were only without power from about 1:30 this morning until about 5:45 pm!! considering that in Va and NC, there were over 1 million customers without power, that's saying a lot for our electric company!
> JuneK


Hooray, JuneK!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Thank you for the easy fudge recipe, Sandy. This one is right on my level.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Good Morning everyone. It's calm and quieet here. I hope that those in Ireme's path are all doing fine,
> 
> I'm sorry but I haven't been able to join in or even read th e posts. I got such devastating news on Sat. morning. A couple who had been our great friends when we lived in Mo were in a terrible accident, He was killed instantly, she has three skull fractures and has a long road ahead. I cannot stop crying. Everyone stay well. I'll be back later.


Maryanne, I am so sorry for your loss. The sadness & trauma must be overwhelming. Sending you healing blessings.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Good Morning, we are all well in Laconia, NH. Storms over, party's over and I think I will take the day off and recoup. Little water in the cellar and a few small branches down but all in all we are good. thanks for your prayers. Prayer works. Conniesews


so glad to hear you are well & drying out your feathers!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > dragontearsoflove said:
> ...


Southern Gal, that sounds fab-poo! I must try it soon! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## nammy2two (Aug 27, 2011)

Seems like I have offended you all before I got a chance to know any of you. I don't think I want to be part of a group who respond to new members as you all have.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Bluebirdlet said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT, I am glad that you made it through the hurricane, as well as 2CatsinNJ, & all others!
> ...


Bless your brave, yet quaking, hearts!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Nammy, I have been away till just a little bit ago. How do you feel people responded to you? I'm so sorry.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

nammy2two said:


> Seems like I have offended you all before I got a chance to know any of you. I don't think I want to be part of a group who respond to new members as you all have.


I am sorry that I did what so many other people on KP do when capitol letters are used to write posts in. They do tell the person what the capitol letter posting means. This is what I did for you. If someone screams at me in real life in person, I do let them know that their behaviour is unacceptable. I appologize for pointing out to you that this was unacceptable. But apparently, you already knew that it was rude and unacceptable because your granddaughter already had told you about it. Also when you became a member of Knitting Paradise there was a list of dos and donts that you would have read.

Bluebirdlet, I have reposted what was said by Nammy and myself for you and for anyone else who doesnt understand what is being talked about. You can find them posted below.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> nammy2two said:
> 
> 
> > I AM NEW TO THIS WAY OF BEING IN TOUCH BUT LOVE THE SOUND OF A TEA PARTY. BEING FROM NE, A TEA PARTY MEANS SOMETHING DIFFERENT HERE. I AM KIND OF AN OFF AND ON AGAIN KNITTER. I LIKE GETTING TOGETHER TO SHARE SKILLS BUT SOMETIMES MY CHATTING GETS ME IN TROUBLE. MY FIRST AFGHAN ON CIRCULAR NEEDLES GAVE ME A LOVELY TUBE. FINALLY SOMEONE NOTICED WHAT I WAS DOING AND STARTED TO LAUGH. THAT PROJECT REMAINS UNFINISHED. I AM NOW INTO THE VERY SIMPLE SCARFS MADE WITH FLOUNCE. MAKING THEM FOR ALL MY GIRLFRIENDS AS THERE ARE SO MANY COLORS AND THEY TAKE ABOUT 1 HOUR TO COMPLETE.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

nammy2two said:


> Sorry about that. I am so use to using capital letters so my aging friends can read their emails. I did infact know(from my grandaughter) that you only use capital letters when angry!


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

To Maryanne..all my thoughts be with you....Della

IF TOMORROW STARTS WITHOUT ME

A few weeks ago a woman was killed in an auto 
accident. She was very well liked, so the office shut 
down for her funeral and it was on the news. 

On the day the workers came back to work, they found 
this poem in their e-mail that the deceased woman had 
sent on Friday before she left for home. 

If tomorrow starts without me, 
And I'm not there to see, 
If the sun should rise and find your eyes 
All filled with tears for me; 
I wish so much you wouldn't cry 
The way you did today, 
While thinking of the many things, 
We didn't get to say. 

I know how much you love me, 
As much as I love you, 
And each time that you think of me, 
I know you'll miss me too; 

But when tomorrow starts without me, 
Please try to understand, 
That an angel came and called my name, 
And took me by the hand, 

And said my place was ready, 
In heaven far above, 
And that I'd have to leave behind 
All those I dearly love. 

But as I turned to walk away, 
A tear fell from my eye, 
For all my life, I'd always thought, 
I didn't want to die. 

I had so much to live for, 
So much left yet to do, 
It seemed almost impossible, 
That I was leaving you.

I thought of all the yesterdays, 
The good ones and the bad, 
I thought of all that we shared, 
And all the fun we had. 

If I could relive yesterday, 
Just even for a while, 
I'd say good-bye and hug you 
And maybe see you smile. 

But then I fully realized, 
That this could never be, 
For emptiness and memories, 
Would take the place of me. 

And when I thought of worldly things
I might miss some tomorrow, 
I thought of you, and when I did, 
My heart was filled with sorrow. 

But when I walked through heaven's gates, 
I felt so much at home. 
When God looked down and smiled at me, 
From His great golden throne, 

He said, "This is eternity, 
And all I've promised you.
Today your life on earth is past, 
But here life starts anew. 

I promise no tomorrow, 
But today will always last, 
And since each day is the same way, 
There's no longing for the past. " 

So when tomorrow starts without me, 
Don't think we're far apart, 
For every time you think of me, 
I'm right there, in your heart.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Della said:


> To Maryanne..all my thoughts be with you....Della
> 
> IF TOMORROW STARTS WITHOUT ME
> 
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

nammy2two said:


> Seems like I have offended you all before I got a chance to know any of you. I don't think I want to be part of a group who respond to new members as you all have.


Please don't feel that way, nammy. I'm sure the folks who offended you were just having a bad day. Give us another chance to prove we're really friendly.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Nammy, we are so very glad to have you. I certainly don't expect you to know everything! Thank you for sharing from your heart. Please know that you are very welcome!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I've been praying all day for Maryanne and her friends and for Tina that she'll return home. Now I need your prayers. 

Our granddaughter who is expecting a baby boy on December 7th has started having contractions. She went to the hospital and received a shot to stop the labor pains but they've started again. Please, if you would, say a prayer for her. Her name is Christina and she has already named the baby Hayden.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I've been praying all day for Maryanne and her friends and for Tina that she'll return home. Now I need your prayers.
> 
> Our granddaughter who is expecting a baby boy on December 7th has started having contractions. She went to the hospital and received a shot to stop the labor pains but they've started again. Please, ifyou would, say a prayer for her. Her name is Christina and she has already named the baby Hayden.


DorisT-my thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope for the best for Christina and Hayden. Best wishes and hugs.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi there all from NZ-I know the party is a w/end thing but I missed it-
Thank you Dave for clarifying the good reasons why we are having a tea party. We are gearing up for the World Cup here, and it's reaching fever pitch. there are so many smaller towns in NZ that are involved by supporting another country each and dressing up their towns. They are hosting and supporting a country and are going all out to impress. we are a friendly bunch down here, and this is the biggest fun event to happen in a long while. After losing our miners, then the Christchurch quakes, this is a godsend to help lift the spirits of all N Z ers. 
We have a beautiful country, and I have incl a few pics here.
Have a great day everyone


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

DorisT, I am praying for Christina and Hayden and your family.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Good Morning everyone. It's calm and quieet here. I hope that those in Ireme's path are all doing fine,
> 
> I'm sorry but I haven't been able to join in or even read th e posts. I got such devastating news on Sat. morning. A couple who had been our great friends when we lived in Mo were in a terrible accident, He was killed instantly, she has three skull fractures and has a long road ahead. I cannot stop crying. Everyone stay well. I'll be back later.


Maryanne,

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Tender hugs and healing energy sent to you, your family, and your friends.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

kipper said:


> Hello all -- best of luck to all on the US east coast -- we're praying for ya [my folks are Katrina survivors, so i have a clue as to what you are in for...].
> 
> Anyway, i did something new and different this week -- went on a "yarn crawl". I picked up a "passport" at a local yarn store that was participating in it, and then traveled around the Chicago metro area visiting a total of 27 yarn stores -- stamping my passport at each, getting a free pattern at each, entering a raffle at each, and, of course, picking up some yummy yarn for my stash at several of them. Not only was it fun visiting all the stores [and the owners -- several who were pretty talented designers in their own right] -- but it also gave me a pretty interesting tour of Chicago itself, seeing lots of landmarks. Thank heavens for my GPS unit... kept me from getting too lost!!!


  oh, i would have loved to do something like that. sounds fun and interesting also. good for you


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I never understood that whole concept about "yelling and screaming" just because someone is writing in capital letters. Seems rather silly to get so upset about something so simple as using CAPITAL LETTERS.



5mmdpns said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

nammy2two said:


> Seems like I have offended you all before I got a chance to know any of you. I don't think I want to be part of a group who respond to new members as you all have.


Nammy,

Please don't leave us. I'm sure no offense was intended. Personally, I think that you seem very nice, and I'd love to get a chance to know you better.

Hang out with us some more, and you'll see that we really _are_ a friendly group who includes everyone. 

Your new friend, Maelinde


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I've been praying all day for Maryanne and her friends and for Tina that she'll return home. Now I need your prayers.
> 
> Our granddaughter who is expecting a baby boy on December 7th has started having contractions. She went to the hospital and received a shot to stop the labor pains but they've started again. Please, if you would, say a prayer for her. Her name is Christina and she has already named the baby Hayden.


You've got it, Doris. Prayers, love, and healing energy sent to you, Christina, and Baby Hayden.

Tender Hugs also being sent out.

Here's hoping all goes well for everyone.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

kiwi11 said:


> Hi there all from NZ-I know the party is a w/end thing but I missed it-
> Thank you Dave for clarifying the good reasons why we are having a tea party. We are gearing up for the World Cup here, and it's reaching fever pitch. there are so many smaller towns in NZ that are involved by supporting another country each and dressing up their towns. They are hosting and supporting a country and are going all out to impress. we are a friendly bunch down here, and this is the biggest fun event to happen in a long while. After losing our miners, then the Christchurch quakes, this is a godsend to help lift the spirits of all N Z ers.
> We have a beautiful country, and I have incl a few pics here.
> Have a great day everyone


Hiya Kiwi!

Thank you for sharing those _gorgeous_ pictures of New Zealand!!! Makes me want to seriously start saving money for a trip out there.

So awesome that you're getting the World Cup there. I remember back in the 1980's when San Diego hosted it. It was so neat, although I had to watch it on the telly, as the marinas were solid packed with people.

I'm going to have to post some really nice pics of places we frequent out here in the Dallas/Fort Worth area. I just need to find which folders they're in on the computer. Randy has a different labeling system than I do. I tend to post pictures in folders by place - he posts them by event. Sometimes there are duplicates and we've learned to leave it that way.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> I never understood that whole concept about "yelling and screaming" just because someone is writing in capital letters. Seems rather silly to get so upset about something so simple as using CAPITAL LETTERS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here are recognized manners for internet postings. Also the KP administrator has a list of things that are acceptable and those that are not acceptable. Posting in all capitols is not acceptable. (Any KP members who have not read these rules and regulations can find a link for it a few posts back that was posted by someone else. KP members will have also read this list when they registered to be a KP member. )

http://www.globalhardtrance.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=15085
http://www.glassmessages.com/index.php?topic=30896.0


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

DorisT
Prayers for Christina, Hayden and you as well.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Here are some pictures of our favorite outdoor spots around the DFW area:

I'll try to get more posted for next week's Tea Party.

You can see why River Legacy and Cedar Hill State Park are two of my favorite places to go.

That reminds me - we need to renew our State Park Pass so that we get free admission to Cedar Hill. 

I'll try to post pics of Fort Richardson which is in far north Texas. It is a restored Post Civil War Fort and many of the buildings are original, including a very state of the art hospital, officers quarters, soldier barracks (rebuilt), bakery (dilapidated), powder room - not a _ladies_ room - _where explosives were stored_, morgue, and a few others. Plus it is a great park with hiking and biking trails and a stream that runs through it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Maelinde, your pictures are very beautiful. It reminds me of when I was in high school and we lived near the Riding Mountain National Park in Manitoba. There were many such views that were breath-taking in the mountains. Thanks for a bit of travel down my memory lane.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> I never understood that whole concept about "yelling and screaming" just because someone is writing in capital letters. Seems rather silly to get so upset about something so simple as using CAPITAL LETTERS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT ON!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Let me understand this from all of you who insist that posting your posts in capitol letters is totally acceptable behaviour even though the KP rules and regulations state otherwise, and the internet ediquette according to you is totally wrong. If that is so, then you please go and send the KP administrator a posting and get clarification on this.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm back and would like to thank everyone of you for all your thoughts,,kind words and prayers, not just for me but for all that are in need,

I have not read the posts very nuch at all and so cannot comment on them, I can howeve mention a few things, Nammy is a new member and really doesn;t know us well yet. But She is probably feeling pretty low for being called out on the carpet, so to speak. IMHO (is it ok to capitalize these?) I don't think she needs a lecture.

On the other hand, I would encourage Nammy not to leave. The people here are really kind, loving and very caring. This is why they were quick to point out that an important rule had been broken. We have had a few problems in the near past with this behavior and it resulted in big problems, We almost lost gifted members and our favorite tea party because of this.Rules are important and there for a reason.

That said I truly believe that no one intended at all to hurt your feelings. If you leave we all will loose something and that would be sad and unnecessary, This forum is a wonderful and extraordinary place and we want you to be here with us. If you leave you will not receive all the gifts the forum offers.

Everyone please make sure to read the rules and be gentle with those who are new,

Thanks again every one of you. I love this forum.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

nammy2two said:


> Seems like I have offended you all before I got a chance to know any of you. I don't think I want to be part of a group who respond to new members as you all have.


Nammy, you didn't offend me, I assumed that you were using all caps because you either didn't know they were on, or were used to using them for others who can't see well. Please stay, I think you'll find that you will like us.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Maryanne, all my prayers for your friend's speedy recovery, both physical and mental. Also with you to help ease your pain too.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I've been praying all day for Maryanne and her friends and for Tina that she'll return home. Now I need your prayers.
> 
> Our granddaughter who is expecting a baby boy on December 7th has started having contractions. She went to the hospital and received a shot to stop the labor pains but they've started again. Please, if you would, say a prayer for her. Her name is Christina and she has already named the baby Hayden.


Doris prayers and healing thoughts to Christina and little Hayden I hope all will be well for them both. I hope they can stop the contractions until it's actually time for him to be born.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I've been praying all day for Maryanne and her friends and for Tina that she'll return home. Now I need your prayers.
> 
> Our granddaughter who is expecting a baby boy on December 7th has started having contractions. She went to the hospital and received a shot to stop the labor pains but they've started again. Please, if you would, say a prayer for her. Her name is Christina and she has already named the baby Hayden.


I am holding baby Hayden & Christina in the Light!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

kiwi11 said:


> Hi there all from NZ-I know the party is a w/end thing but I missed it-
> Thank you Dave for clarifying the good reasons why we are having a tea party. We are gearing up for the World Cup here, and it's reaching fever pitch. there are so many smaller towns in NZ that are involved by supporting another country each and dressing up their towns. They are hosting and supporting a country and are going all out to impress. we are a friendly bunch down here, and this is the biggest fun event to happen in a long while. After losing our miners, then the Christchurch quakes, this is a godsend to help lift the spirits of all N Z ers.
> We have a beautiful country, and I have incl a few pics here.
> Have a great day everyone


Kiwi, what a wonderful way to celebrate life! Thank you for the beautiful pictures.


----------



## nammy2two (Aug 27, 2011)

This doesn't come close to your reply to me! Yes, my grandaughter did tell me that capitol letters ment you were mad but I have been emailing friends in CAPITALS for 15 years and I have not offended anyone the way I seem to have offended you and a few others. Your snide comment that I knew this was offensive is not true. If I was face to face with you I would try and speak softly and keep a smile on my face and hope that you would find me unoffensive. That isn't going to happen though as we seem both to be two left feet...........


----------



## nammy2two (Aug 27, 2011)

This doesn't come close to your reply to me! Yes, my grandaughter did tell me that capitol letters ment you were mad but I have been emailing friends in CAPITALS for 15 years and I have not offended anyone the way I seem to have offended you and a few others. Your snide comment that I knew this was offensive is not true. If I was face to face with you I would try and speak softly and keep a smile on my face and hope that you would find me unoffensive. That isn't going to happen though as we seem both to be two left feet...........


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi everyone, i have been catching up on the tea party, i do so enjoy all of the conversations from all around the world. msusanc i continue to pray for Tina, and your peace of mind. maryanne, i am so sorry about your friends in the accident, i ask for the Lord to wrap his comforting arms around you all. Doris T. I think tonight of Christine and baby Hayden, i pray, God will keep him safe and he will become a miracle child. I do believe in miracles. God bless them. Nammy2two, please give us another chance, we are really great folk, and so we may have been having a off day, please it will be a great loss to you and us, if you don't come back. everyone i pray for your safety during all the weather, i have gotten some great recipes this time. gotta go, see you all later as my mind travels to your corners of the world. bless you all


----------



## nammy2two (Aug 27, 2011)

What beautiful country. I have never been to Texas but it is on my bucket list. I would love to visit the Alamo, riverwalk, all the big cities and some of these beautiful parks. Perhaps next spring will be when we make the trip. We travel from NE in the fall to florida for the winter and take many side trips along the way. I am a lighthouse lover and did the outer banks in the Carolinas by ferry last spring. Keep posting your pictures, they are a thing of real beauty.


----------



## nammy2two (Aug 27, 2011)

Please tell me where these KP rules are that you speak of. You are incorrect in thinking that I have read them. I am not a rule breaker by nature but KP rules are not know to me. Thanks for your help before hand.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Nammy2two below the quick reply box you will see some blue links, click on Intro and go to introduce yourself rules everything you need to know is there.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

nammy2two said:


> What beautiful country. I have never been to Texas but it is on my bucket list. I would love to visit the Alamo, riverwalk, all the big cities and some of these beautiful parks. Perhaps next spring will be when we make the trip. We travel from NE in the fall to florida for the winter and take many side trips along the way. I am a lighthouse lover and did the outer banks in the Carolinas by ferry last spring. Keep posting your pictures, they are a thing of real beauty.


Nammy,

I've been to the Alamo several times, although it is quite far from where I live. It is such a lovely site. The Riverwalk isn't far, and that is so neat. If you do go, be sure to take the ride on the barge/boat. I enjoy that every time I visit.

We love lighthouses, too! My personal favorite is the Old Point Loma Lighthouse in San Diego, CA. The newer one is nice, but the old one has such charm. I got to tour it as a child and never forgot. 

In my current neck of the woods, we have so many lovely places to visit. I'll try to find more pictures of my favorites to share here. We haven't taken many new ones lately as we sometimes forget the camera.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

nammy2two said:



> What beautiful country. I have never been to Texas but it is on my bucket list. I would love to visit the Alamo, riverwalk, all the big cities and some of these beautiful parks. Perhaps next spring will be when we make the trip. We travel from NE in the fall to florida for the winter and take many side trips along the way. I am a lighthouse lover and did the outer banks in the Carolinas by ferry last spring. Keep posting your pictures, they are a thing of real beauty.


Nammy, if you like lighthouses, you might enjoy a boat trip around Narragansett Bay in Rhode Island. My husband and I took the trip a couple of months ago. I think we saw 11 lighthouses on a 2-hour trip, plus some beautiful scenery. If I had brought a camera along, I could post some of the pictures.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I recieved a wonderful gift from my mom today, She gave me over a dozen crochet books from doilles to tablecothes and afgans. A few dated back as 1944 and some 1950's I went through them and found a reference to a stitch I hadn't heard of before. It is called a short dc and I was wondering if that meant half double crochet. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

writing in caps dident seem as bad as the mean replys


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

The Alamo was quite an experience for me. I kept thinking of the commitment of those that fought and died there. The huge (I believe it was an oak) tree in the court yard is also impressive. Imagine the history that tree could share if it could talk.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> I recieved a wonderful gift from my mom today, She gave me over a dozen crochet books from doilles to tablecothes and afgans. A few dated back as 1944 and some 1950's I went through them and found a reference to a stitch I hadn't heard of before. It is called a short dc and I was wondering if that meant half double crochet. Any ideas anyone?


Hi Ciyona, yes the short double crochet is the same as a half double crochet. You are so fortunate to have those vintage crochet books from your Mom! I did look up the term short double crochet on the net and it is the same stitch. 
Do you like to crochet and what things do you crochet? I remember my first crochet project. It was a blue and white 4" doily I did when I was likely about 14. I still have it put away with my "treasures."


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > I recieved a wonderful gift from my mom today, She gave me over a dozen crochet books from doilles to tablecothes and afgans. A few dated back as 1944 and some 1950's I went through them and found a reference to a stitch I hadn't heard of before. It is called a short dc and I was wondering if that meant half double crochet. Any ideas anyone?
> ...


My first crochet project was a pineapple doily. I was 13. A wonderful Grandma of my boyfriend at the time helped me make it, and I was off and running. His mom taught me to make a great applesauce cake, but I have lost the recipe over the years. I needed it earlier in this tea party. Like many of my boyfriends, I loved his family, but not him. Funny how that works.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Isn't the world of yarn crafting such a wonderful place to live in? I do enjoy the knitting, crocheting, cross-stitch, embroidery so much. I also sew but haven't done so for a while now.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> The Alamo was quite an experience for me. I kept thinking of the commitment of those that fought and died there. The huge (I believe it was an oak) tree in the court yard is also impressive. Imagine the history that tree could share if it could talk.


I was taken by how small the Alamo is, and all that went on inside such a small place. There was certainly and eerie feeling about that place with so much history. 
Loved the River Walk and restaurants.


----------



## nana1946 (Aug 26, 2011)

This sounds so delicious, I will try it for the upcoming Labor Day Weekend in the US. Thanks for sharing, Dave. Nana1946


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I was taken by how small the Alamo is, and all that went on inside such a small place. There was certainly and eerie feeling about that place with so much history.
> Loved the River Walk and restaurants.


The Alamo used to be much larger. All that stands now as the attraction is the mission, and some of the outbuildings. It is an eerie place, I do agree. It is also extremely haunted if you're sensitive to the paranormal. One can't help but to feel some awe, respect, sadness, and love of history.

The actual fort encompassed where the giant shopping mall now stands, and part of the RiverWalk area.

I'd love to do a paranormal investigation there. A group called Alamo Ghost Tours often operates a really good tour. I've just never had the chance to take it as we were always visiting family and they're not interested in anything ghost related.

Randy is a distant relative to David Crockett, by way of David's grand daughter Virginia Case Crockett. So, we do have a family connection to the place, and visit whenever we can.

If anyone is planning on visiting the Texas Hill Country (Austin to Just south of San Antonio), do visit the Alamo and the RiverWalk. There are lovely restaurants on the river banks, and at night everything is lit up so beautifully. The Alamo and the gift shop on the premises are not to be missed. Take the boat tour if it is still offered at the RiverWalk. The boat captains are very knowledgeable of the area, and many are very funny and extremely entertaining.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Maelinde
I got those same feelings while in the Alamo. The next time I go I would like to take the tour. I find local historians very interesting and more then willing to share their knowledge.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > I was taken by how small the Alamo is, and all that went on inside such a small place. There was certainly and eerie feeling about that place with so much history.
> ...


You certainly brought it back to me. A friend and her husband moved there for awhile and I kept intending to go visit them, but didn't. Now I'm kicking myself for not going back when I had the chance because my friend's daughter had a baby, which brought Grandma back to Indy, and she's staying put.  "You snooze you lose" as the saying goes.

I guess I meant that I was surprised at the low walls and ceilings and by the small doorways in the Alamo. It made me realize how short the average man was in those days. 
From what I've read of Davy Crockett, he and George Washington were unusually tall for their times.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I know the tea party is over, but I wanted to share the good news that our sweet dog, Tina, is back. She had been missing since Sat evening and we got a call from the Humane Society this morning (Tues). She was found in a city about 10 miles from us, and the police took her to the HS. She had lost her collar and looked little like her photo as she was very dirty, matted, and full of burrs. She is in good health, though, and doesn't appear to be injured -- she jumped with joy to see us (as did we to see her!). Fortunately she was micro-chipped so the HS could positively identify her. I wish all of you who are troubled could have as happy an ending as we did. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

msusanc said:


> I know the tea party is over, but I wanted to share the good news that our sweet dog, Tina, is back. She had been missing since Sat evening and we got a call from the Humane Society this morning (Tues). She was found in a city about 10 miles from us, and the police took her to the HS. She had lost her collar and looked little like her photo as she was very dirty, matted, and full of burrs. She is in good health, though, and doesn't appear to be injured -- she jumped with joy to see us (as did we to see her!). Fortunately she was micro-chipped so the HS could positively identify her. I wish all of you who are troubled could have as happy an ending as we did. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers.


I am jumping up and down for you!!!!! I'm so happy your lovely dog made it back to you! May you love each other for a million years!!!!! You should see my smile! Yea!!!!!!!!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > I was taken by how small the Alamo is, and all that went on inside such a small place. There was certainly and eerie feeling about that place with so much history.
> ...


maelinde, i love anything about the paranormal, do you watch ghost hunters, on the sci fi channel. love that show, they have shown 2 really good tapings from when they went to Eureka Springs, AR. on seperate trips one was the old Cresent Hotel, wow, it was not explainable. the other was one of the historic homes. makes you wonder, i am not a unbeliever, just don't know about some of it. but love the eerieness of it. love creapy stuff. :shock:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

msusanc said:


> I know the tea party is over, but I wanted to share the good news that our sweet dog, Tina, is back. She had been missing since Sat evening and we got a call from the Humane Society this morning (Tues). She was found in a city about 10 miles from us, and the police took her to the HS. She had lost her collar and looked little like her photo as she was very dirty, matted, and full of burrs. She is in good health, though, and doesn't appear to be injured -- she jumped with joy to see us (as did we to see her!). Fortunately she was micro-chipped so the HS could positively identify her. I wish all of you who are troubled could have as happy an ending as we did. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers.


You have to know how happy we are for you. Any dog lover has a lump in the throat right now.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

cheron16 said:


> writing in caps dident seem as bad as the mean replys


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

msusanc
Wonderful. I bet she is one happy pup. Just reading this made my day.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

msusanc said:


> I know the tea party is over, but I wanted to share the good news that our sweet dog, Tina, is back. She had been missing since Sat evening and we got a call from the Humane Society this morning (Tues). She was found in a city about 10 miles from us, and the police took her to the HS. She had lost her collar and looked little like her photo as she was very dirty, matted, and full of burrs. She is in good health, though, and doesn't appear to be injured -- she jumped with joy to see us (as did we to see her!). Fortunately she was micro-chipped so the HS could positively identify her. I wish all of you who are troubled could have as happy an ending as we did. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers.


I'm so glad. That is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fortunately she was micro-chipped so the HS could positively identify her. I wish all of you who are troubled could have as happy an ending as we did. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers.[/quote]

Welcome home, Tina!!! This is great news....made my day reading this....I can only imagine how ecstatic you are -- thankful for micro-chips.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

msusanc said:


> I know the tea party is over, but I wanted to share the good news that our sweet dog, Tina, is back. She had been missing since Sat evening and we got a call from the Humane Society this morning (Tues). She was found in a city about 10 miles from us, and the police took her to the HS. She had lost her collar and looked little like her photo as she was very dirty, matted, and full of burrs. She is in good health, though, and doesn't appear to be injured -- she jumped with joy to see us (as did we to see her!). Fortunately she was micro-chipped so the HS could positively identify her. I wish all of you who are troubled could have as happy an ending as we did. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers.


OH I'm soooo happy you got your furbaby back!!!!!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

msusanc,
Congrats on getting your beloved Tina back home safe and sound!!!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Jacki said:


> msusanc said:
> 
> 
> > I know the tea party is over, but I wanted to share the good news that our sweet dog, Tina, is back. She had been missing since Sat evening and we got a call from the Humane Society this morning (Tues). She was found in a city about 10 miles from us, and the police took her to the HS. She had lost her collar and looked little like her photo as she was very dirty, matted, and full of burrs. She is in good health, though, and doesn't appear to be injured -- she jumped with joy to see us (as did we to see her!). Fortunately she was micro-chipped so the HS could positively identify her. I wish all of you who are troubled could have as happy an ending as we did. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers.
> ...


That is exactly how I feel. This makes me so happy. It made my whole day brighter.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

msusanc, so happpy to hear your lil Tina is back safe and sound. Now if Tina talks to you and lets you know about her adventures, please write them down and publish the book!! Bet you are cherishing her all over again!  Happy days are here again!!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

msusanc said:


> I know the tea party is over, but I wanted to share the good news that our sweet dog, Tina, is back. She had been missing since Sat evening and we got a call from the Humane Society this morning (Tues). She was found in a city about 10 miles from us, and the police took her to the HS. She had lost her collar and looked little like her photo as she was very dirty, matted, and full of burrs. She is in good health, though, and doesn't appear to be injured -- she jumped with joy to see us (as did we to see her!). Fortunately she was micro-chipped so the HS could positively identify her. I wish all of you who are troubled could have as happy an ending as we did. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers.


Ten miles? She must have been frantic! Didn't I tell you she'd return (or be returned)? I am sooo happy for you, I could cry!! Take good care of each other. Tina, enjoy your bath!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

msusanc said:


> I know the tea party is over, but I wanted to share the good news that our sweet dog, Tina, is back. She had been missing since Sat evening and we got a call from the Humane Society this morning (Tues). She was found in a city about 10 miles from us, and the police took her to the HS. She had lost her collar and looked little like her photo as she was very dirty, matted, and full of burrs. She is in good health, though, and doesn't appear to be injured -- she jumped with joy to see us (as did we to see her!). Fortunately she was micro-chipped so the HS could positively identify her. I wish all of you who are troubled could have as happy an ending as we did. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers.


So happy she's back thanks for the update!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> msusanc, so happpy to hear your lil Tina is back safe and sound. Now if Tina talks to you and lets you know about her adventures, please write them down and publish the book!! Bet you are cherishing her all over again!  Happy days are here again!!!


msusanc-Congrats! Thanks for the update.

re: last week's tea party holdover convo: I received 84, Charring Cross Road on cassette from the library today. My commute to work will now be a little more cultured, I suspect. Part of me can't wait! Luckily, I received the 8th book in the Cedar Cove series by Debbie Macomber to read before bed tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful!!! I know how joyful you all felt.


msusanc said:


> I know the tea party is over, but I wanted to share the good news that our sweet dog, Tina, is back. She had been missing since Sat evening and we got a call from the Humane Society this morning (Tues). She was found in a city about 10 miles from us, and the police took her to the HS. She had lost her collar and looked little like her photo as she was very dirty, matted, and full of burrs. She is in good health, though, and doesn't appear to be injured -- she jumped with joy to see us (as did we to see her!). Fortunately she was micro-chipped so the HS could positively identify her. I wish all of you who are troubled could have as happy an ending as we did. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > msusanc, so happpy to hear your lil Tina is back safe and sound. Now if Tina talks to you and lets you know about her adventures, please write them down and publish the book!! Bet you are cherishing her all over again!  Happy days are here again!!!
> ...


Dragon, you'll love 84, Charing Cross Road. I just finished re-reading it. Now I'm reading the sequel, The Duchess of Bloomsbury Street, which I hadn't read before. I think you'd like that one, also.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

msusanc said:


> I know the tea party is over, but I wanted to share the good news that our sweet dog, Tina, is back. She had been missing since Sat evening and we got a call from the Humane Society this morning (Tues). She was found in a city about 10 miles from us, and the police took her to the HS. She had lost her collar and looked little like her photo as she was very dirty, matted, and full of burrs. She is in good health, though, and doesn't appear to be injured -- she jumped with joy to see us (as did we to see her!). Fortunately she was micro-chipped so the HS could positively identify her. I wish all of you who are troubled could have as happy an ending as we did. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers.


Such good news!!! 

I'll bet she's a happy girl to be back home safe and sound. Microchips are so vital, even if in a rural area.

Thank you for the update.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> maelinde, i love anything about the paranormal, do you watch ghost hunters, on the sci fi channel. love that show, they have shown 2 really good tapings from when they went to Eureka Springs, AR. on seperate trips one was the old Cresent Hotel, wow, it was not explainable. the other was one of the historic homes. makes you wonder, i am not a unbeliever, just don't know about some of it. but love the eerieness of it. love creapy stuff. :shock:


I do watch Ghost Hunters and love that they're skeptical. Although I do believe in the paranormal, I also believe that many times there is a natural explanation.

Many places are reportedly haunted in the Dallas/Fort Worth area. Probably due to the history of the place.

River Legacy Park, the place I showed a few pics from, is haunted. We've been there after hours (with permission) on an investigation and had many personal experiences. one of our members got a whistling & humming sound on EVP that night. But the best experience was that we saw a real, live armadillo running down the path. I'd never been that close to one before, not even in a zoo!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

So glad you got your puppy back! One of our cats ran off in March and still no word. Even though I have basically given up hope, especially with this heat, there is part of me that keeps looking for him!

San Antonio is awesome! I love the Riverwalk and the Alamo. There is a somberness at the Alamo that I'm sure is experienced in other areas of the world. It is amazing that a small group of volunteers was able to hold off Santa Anna's huge army.

Missed so much of the tea party that I probably won't get everything read. I just want everyone to know how much I appreciate and enjoy this forum!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi 5mmdpns,Thank you for the answer. I have done a pot holder when I was learning and did a blanket for my grandsons bed. My mom always did doily's and tablecloths. I always had problems reading patterns until I learned to knit. I am going to do some doilly's and a tablecloth when I get some of my othere things completed. There are also some toy patterns in my books and some afgans. There is also edging patterns for knitting, crochet, and tatting in a few of them. So I will have a lot of fun discovering what I can do. The books cost 10 cent back then and it is amazing how much it cost now. I see them as little treasures and they came from my aunt who is no longer with us she was the last of my mom's sisters now it is just her and two of my uncles left other than us kids and cousins. On my dad's side we only have an uncle and cousins left. I miss them all but I have my memories. When I think of what the world is today I am thankful for what they taught me so I won't have to worry about surviving when things get tough.


5mmdpns said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > I recieved a wonderful gift from my mom today, She gave me over a dozen crochet books from doilles to tablecothes and afgans. A few dated back as 1944 and some 1950's I went through them and found a reference to a stitch I hadn't heard of before. It is called a short dc and I was wondering if that meant half double crochet. Any ideas anyone?
> ...


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

msusanc:so happy for all of you, your family is complete again. If I could jump I would jump with you, but alas my legs do not obey me anymore. I am so happy for you. Give her a tummy-rub massage from me and my little Chihuahua Baby....Della


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > maelinde, i love anything about the paranormal, do you watch ghost hunters, on the sci fi channel. love that show, they have shown 2 really good tapings from when they went to Eureka Springs, AR. on seperate trips one was the old Cresent Hotel, wow, it was not explainable. the other was one of the historic homes. makes you wonder, i am not a unbeliever, just don't know about some of it. but love the eerieness of it. love creapy stuff. :shock:
> ...


maelinde, i have a armadillo spooky story for you, we were comeing home from a visit with my sis in OK several yrs ago, bj went to bathroom and i was walking our sheltie, we were at a big rest stop near texarkana, and it was sorta on the lower side, i was trying to give our dog a good walk, it was not so people populated on that end, anyway, it was bushy, and dk and all of a sudden my dog, bristled up and started this weird growl, and she was not an aggressive dog, so i started getting boogerie and walking backward, but still keeping an eye on what ever was in those bushes, i could hear, brush rustling, and i really was getting nervous, and trying to get the dog to come along and yet not turn my back to whatever it was. the dog, just went uncontrollable, i was pulling on her for all i was worth, i thought big foot was coming after us, and here comes a couple armadillos ambling towards my dog, scared the phooey out of me, i finally grabbed her and made a dash for the pic nic tables till they moved on, that was the closest i have ever been to them and they are weird looking. so goes my great adventure. :?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

"When I think of what the world is today I am thankful for what they taught me so I won't have to worry about surviving when things get tough." Ciyona

Isn't that the truth of things!!! Do you have a son or daughter you can pass on the skills of knitting and crocheting to? Then they will one day inherit these treasures!! I will inherit Mom's treasured yarn craft books one day but I have no child willing to learn the crafts. Best I can hope for is to one day have a daughter-in-law who will love the crafts as much as I do.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

msusanc, I am so very happy that your dear Tina was returned safely to you! Isn't it amazing how far they will go. I'll bet she was so glad to see you that she didn't mind the bath and grooming that surely followed!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

msusanc said:


> I know the tea party is over, but I wanted to share the good news that our sweet dog, Tina, is back. She had been missing since Sat evening and we got a call from the Humane Society this morning (Tues). She was found in a city about 10 miles from us, and the police took her to the HS. She had lost her collar and looked little like her photo as she was very dirty, matted, and full of burrs. She is in good health, though, and doesn't appear to be injured -- she jumped with joy to see us (as did we to see her!). Fortunately she was micro-chipped so the HS could positively identify her. I wish all of you who are troubled could have as happy an ending as we did. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers.


Oh, I am so glad to hear this! What a wonderful happy ending!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm so happy for you!! A huge relief!!! Give her a hug for me. I'd sure be devistated if one of our dogs went missing!


msusanc said:


> I know the tea party is over, but I wanted to share the good news that our sweet dog, Tina, is back. She had been missing since Sat evening and we got a call from the Humane Society this morning (Tues). She was found in a city about 10 miles from us, and the police took her to the HS. She had lost her collar and looked little like her photo as she was very dirty, matted, and full of burrs. She is in good health, though, and doesn't appear to be injured -- she jumped with joy to see us (as did we to see her!). Fortunately she was micro-chipped so the HS could positively identify her. I wish all of you who are troubled could have as happy an ending as we did. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

msusanc I am so happy to hear you got Tina back. What a relief!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> maelinde, i have a armadillo spooky story for you, we were comeing home from a visit with my sis in OK several yrs ago, bj went to bathroom and i was walking our sheltie, we were at a big rest stop near texarkana, and it was sorta on the lower side, i was trying to give our dog a good walk, it was not so people populated on that end, anyway, it was bushy, and dk and all of a sudden my dog, bristled up and started this weird growl, and she was not an aggressive dog, so i started getting boogerie and walking backward, but still keeping an eye on what ever was in those bushes, i could hear, brush rustling, and i really was getting nervous, and trying to get the dog to come along and yet not turn my back to whatever it was. the dog, just went uncontrollable, i was pulling on her for all i was worth, i thought big foot was coming after us, and here comes a couple armadillos ambling towards my dog, scared the phooey out of me, i finally grabbed her and made a dash for the pic nic tables till they moved on, that was the closest i have ever been to them and they are weird looking. so goes my great adventure. :?


Southern Gal,

I love your story, too! Aren't they the oddest of creatures?

Not many have good armadillo stories, and I'm sure glad to meet someone who has! :lol:


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi 5, yes I have two children, My son will learn the arts of survival but he is a wood worker so he can build things, my daughter doesn't want to learn crocheting or knitting. She has no interest in it unfortunatly. But I do have several nieces that these items may someday be passed to them. My grandsons are to young yet and if they show an interest I will teach it to them. No grand daughters yet but one can hope. My husband and I talk about this all the time and for my daughter she will get all the cook books as she is more interested in cooking. I can only hope that she will one day see that what I know will be a good asset to her. But we aren't getting along very well and haven't for years. She blames me for some things that were out of my control so I have learned to just still love her and let her find things out on her own for now. I am as always there when she needs me but when I am gone I am not sure what she is going to do. I know she will miss not having taken the time to learn this craft from me. Sometimes you just have to let them discover life on their own and be there when they need you. Her birthday is coming up and I haven't decided what to do for her yet. Of course I made my husband laugh when I told him in jest and eviction notice. But he knows I would never do that to her because I love her and know she can't make it on her own right now. I have enough books around to guide them if it becomes necessary.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Msusanc, I am glad you got Tina back safely.



msusanc said:


> I know the tea party is over, but I wanted to share the good news that our sweet dog, Tina, is back. She had been missing since Sat evening and we got a call from the Humane Society this morning (Tues). She was found in a city about 10 miles from us, and the police took her to the HS. She had lost her collar and looked little like her photo as she was very dirty, matted, and full of burrs. She is in good health, though, and doesn't appear to be injured -- she jumped with joy to see us (as did we to see her!). Fortunately she was micro-chipped so the HS could positively identify her. I wish all of you who are troubled could have as happy an ending as we did. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

msusanc said:


> I know the tea party is over, but I wanted to share the good news that our sweet dog, Tina, is back. She had been missing since Sat evening and we got a call from the Humane Society this morning (Tues). She was found in a city about 10 miles from us, and the police took her to the HS. She had lost her collar and looked little like her photo as she was very dirty, matted, and full of burrs. She is in good health, though, and doesn't appear to be injured -- she jumped with joy to see us (as did we to see her!). Fortunately she was micro-chipped so the HS could positively identify her. I wish all of you who are troubled could have as happy an ending as we did. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers.


What a relief. I have been thinking about your dog Tina for days now. I showed her photo to my husband and we thought she looked like such a sweet dog. You must wish she could talk and tell you what adventures she had! I'm so glad you had a happy ending to your story. Pamela


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

nammy2two said:


> What beautiful country. I have never been to Texas but it is on my bucket list. I would love to visit the Alamo, riverwalk, all the big cities and some of these beautiful parks. Perhaps next spring will be when we make the trip. We travel from NE in the fall to florida for the winter and take many side trips along the way. I am a lighthouse lover and did the outer banks in the Carolinas by ferry last spring. Keep posting your pictures, they are a thing of real beauty.


Nammy, I am a lighthouse lover, too! Would love to see picutres of your Caolina ferry ride! I once attempted to go up in the Barnegat lighthouse on an island in New Jersey. Stairs scare me, though, & I panicked & had to climb back down! It was that open staircase where you can see everything below your feet that did me in! But I still enjoy them from the outside!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

msusanc said:


> I know the tea party is over, but I wanted to share the good news that our sweet dog, Tina, is back. She had been missing since Sat evening and we got a call from the Humane Society this morning (Tues). She was found in a city about 10 miles from us, and the police took her to the HS. She had lost her collar and looked little like her photo as she was very dirty, matted, and full of burrs. She is in good health, though, and doesn't appear to be injured -- she jumped with joy to see us (as did we to see her!). Fortunately she was micro-chipped so the HS could positively identify her. I wish all of you who are troubled could have as happy an ending as we did. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers.


I just checked back in w/ our tea party & learned that Tina is back. Just thrilled. Bless you all!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love lighthouses as well. I have collected them for several years. I think it would be really cool to be a lighthouse keeper!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I love lighthouses as well. I have collected them for several years. I think it would be really cool to be a lighthouse keeper!


Do you do any cross stitching? there are some lovely lighthouse scenery pictures to cross stitch. Mary Maxim has beautiful ones. 
I do think that I saw a knitted lighthouse afghan pattern somewhere.


----------



## daniel (Apr 27, 2011)

This is great the tea party lives on after the party is over.I think it is great keep up everybody i dont get out much here becouse of working all the time but here i think off you all a good friends thanke everybody love you all Danny


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I love lighthouses as well. I have collected them for several years. I think it would be really cool to be a lighthouse keeper!


There is a website called Odd Inns and Uncommodations that does actually rent out the house part of the light house.

http://www.oddinns.com/index.php/pages/lighthousebedandbreakfast.html

They also book places like tree houses, castles (even some in the USA - yes they exist), ice hotels, yurts, and so much more. They have a newsletter that is sent out periodically with some of the most interesting places in the world to visit.

I want to do this someday! Randy loves lighthouses even more than I do - one year I bought him a resin collection of Historic American Lighthouses for his birthday and he was so happy. He's trying to work some up in polymer clay once the weather cools. When we get a house, he has asked for a Lighthouse room. :shock: When I lifted my eyebrow, he said "just a room to keep all my lighthouses in".

I think it would be cool to build a playhouse that is a lighthouse with working light. I think lots of things are cool. :roll:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I love lighthouses as well. I have collected them for several years. I think it would be really cool to be a lighthouse keeper!
> ...


I must check that out I have a friend who is crazy about lighthouses and an afghan with one on would make an ideal gift. I am just finishing off a necklace I am knitting, it is done in Firefly wool and the colour choice is wonderful. Because there is a bit of give in the yarn you don't have to have a catch , just stitch both ends together and it goes over your head. It also makes a rather pretty headband for those that wear headbands. I have also done one in an ordinary double knit yarn and although it has come out thicker I quite like it and it keeps my neck warm too lol


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I love lighthouses as well. I have collected them for several years. I think it would be really cool to be a lighthouse keeper!
> ...


Have you seen the pop up book of lighthouses?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DollyClaire, I found a beautiful knitted lighthouse afghan pattern kit.
http://www.marymaxim.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10054_3074457345616935572_-1_3074457345616712770_3074457345616716790

Here is a lighthouse dishcloth.
http://www.knittingknonsense.com/lighthousecloth.html

Maelinde, what do you think of this one for you to make for Randy? His own desktop lighthouse village!
http://www.nothingtoseehere.net/2006/05/the_knitted_village_lancaster.html

A knitted lighthouse pattern you could knit into anything. ie sweater.
http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/charts/lighthouse.htm

Pullover sweater with a lighthouse.
http://www.marymaxim.ca/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10001_3074457345616921197_-1_3074457345616716782_3074457345616716782


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Maelinde..."Bow ties are cool."


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I love lighthouses as well. I have collected them for several years. I think it would be really cool to be a lighthouse keeper!
> ...


Maelinde, my downstairs bathroom is my nautical room and I have some lighthouse pictures, light switch plate, lighthouse decorations, a harpoon, etc., etc. Being originally from New England's coast, I've always liked anything to do with the ocean.

Thanks for that link, Maelinde. I just emailed the owner of the lighthouse in Pocasset, MA, to see if she has a vacancy for the period of time we'll be up to MA this Fall. If it isn't too expensive, we may just stay there for a couple of days.

Did you know that the State of Maine boasts having 60 lighthouses? I read that somewhere recently. You and Randy would have a field day!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for all of the cool lighthouse links and ideas! I learn so much on this tea party! Just love it!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde, if you ever get to Maine, I just read about a haunted B&B in Bethel, Maine. It has been certified as haunted by paranormal experts. The link is:

http://www.ChapmanInn.com/spirits.htm

Just typing the link gave me shivers!!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> DollyClaire, I found a beautiful knitted lighthouse afghan pattern kit.
> http://www.marymaxim.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10054_3074457345616935572_-1_3074457345616712770_3074457345616716790
> 
> Here is a lighthouse dishcloth.
> ...


Thanks for the entertaining lighthouse show!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

I've just caught up with everybody's news, both happy and sad and my thoughts are with you. Thanks for the great pics that have been posted, I love hearing about and looking at faraway places.

Guess which idiot went away and wasn't able to get online because he didn't have a modem with him? But five days without a computer is very very relaxing, I thoroughly recommend it. I might just throw the thing away altogether and all the other digital junk cluttering up my life, I'm not really convinced I need any of it!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad you're back! Have a good time?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've just caught up with everybody's news, both happy and sad and my thoughts are with you. Thanks for the great pics that have been posted, I love hearing about and looking at faraway places.
> 
> ...


But we do need you, Dave!!! :-D


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> Have you seen the pop up book of lighthouses?


No, I haven't! I must find this book.  Randy would absolutely _love_ it!

Thanks for the heads up, mjs.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> Maelinde..."Bow ties are cool."


Sometimes - if they happen to be worn by certain time traveling "doctors". :lol:


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Maelinde, my downstairs bathroom is my nautical room and I have some lighthouse pictures, light switch plate, lighthouse decorations, a harpoon, etc., etc. Being originally from New England's coast, I've always liked anything to do with the ocean.
> 
> Thanks for that link, Maelinde. I just emailed the owner of the lighthouse in Pocasset, MA, to see if she has a vacancy for the period of time we'll be up to MA this Fall. If it isn't too expensive, we may just stay there for a couple of days.
> 
> Did you know that the State of Maine boasts having 60 lighthouses? I read that somewhere recently. You and Randy would have a field day!


I've always loved anything with a nautical theme, too. I'm from San Diego and never lived too far from the ocean until we moved to the North Texas area.

I hope that you're able to stay at the Pocasset Lighthouse! That sounds like a really fun place! I've never been to the East Coast, and would love to someday.

60 lighthouses in Maine??? Wowsers. How awesome is that?

I'm glad I shared the Odd Inns site. Have you checked out the link for Jules Undersea Hotel in Florida? You have to scuba dive to get to the hotel, as it is actually _under the sea[/]. Makes me want to learn to scuba dive now. 

http://www.oddinns.com/index.php/pages/julesunderwaterinn.html_


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Maelinde, if you ever get to Maine, I just read about a haunted B&B in Bethel, Maine. It has been certified as haunted by paranormal experts. The link is:
> 
> http://www.ChapmanInn.com/spirits.htm
> 
> Just typing the link gave me shivers!!


Thanks for the great link, Doris! I'm saving that for sure.  It sounds like a great place to stay, too. I'd love to visit Maine, as it looks like such a beautiful state. I've never been farther east than Shreveport, LA. It is my goal to visit all 50 states, and as much of Europe as I can in my lifetime.

I'm hoping to get to Jefferson, TX as I hear that is the most haunted city in the state of Texas, and one of the most haunted places in the USA. It has lots of history, which I absolutely love, too. If the ghosts aren't active, at least I have the history to revel in.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Maelinde, what do you think of this one for you to make for Randy? His own desktop lighthouse village!
> http://www.nothingtoseehere.net/2006/05/the_knitted_village_lancaster.html


He'd probably love it!  He might even want to do some of it himself, too.

Thanks for all the great links!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've just caught up with everybody's news, both happy and sad and my thoughts are with you. Thanks for the great pics that have been posted, I love hearing about and looking at faraway places.
> 
> ...


Glad that you're back, Dave!

It is good to get completely away from modern tech every now and then. Some say that vacations are meant to disconnect the modem and turn off the cell phone. I've done that before and do recommend it. It is sure nice to get back online once home, though.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen the pop up book of lighthouses?
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/Lighthouses-Gallery-Americas-Beloved-Beacons/dp/1592236979/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1314922446&sr=1-1


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

My Grand niece had her identical triplet girls today. Only a month & 1/2 early. 
Everything went fine all the girls are fine Mom & Dad are fine. The girls all weighed over 2 lbs and I will get the details tomorrow. 
I have the yarn for the three sleep cocoons, but have to get started working on them and the little matching hats.
It's very thrilling around here.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Congratulations Dandylion on being a Great Aunt! So nice to know that everyone is doing well. The girls are so small!! Incredible that God makes a perfect little one so tiny!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Congratulations, dandylion! Best of everything to the babies and family! You're going to be one busy lady.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness. One newborn is a lot of work and she has 3! What a joyous time for your family. I guess they will be wearing name bracelets for a while. What are their names?



dandylion said:


> My Grand niece had her identical triplet girls today. Only a month & 1/2 early.
> Everything went fine all the girls are fine Mom & Dad are fine. The girls all weighed over 2 lbs and I will get the details tomorrow.
> I have the yarn for the three sleep cocoons, but have to get started working on them and the little matching hats.
> It's very thrilling around here.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

dandylion said:


> My Grand niece had her identical triplet girls today. Only a month & 1/2 early.
> Everything went fine all the girls are fine Mom & Dad are fine. The girls all weighed over 2 lbs and I will get the details tomorrow.
> I have the yarn for the three sleep cocoons, but have to get started working on them and the little matching hats.
> It's very thrilling around here.


Congratulations! Imagine the fun you will have when they are a little older. Get knitting dandylion, your family needs you!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


I'm not so sure about it being 'nice' to get online, I'm far more productive without any computers around, they are a great time-waster. The library has more reliable information and the walk does me good. Letters are more personal than emails, I'm not even convinced I need a mobile phone. I can type faster and more accurately on a proper typewriter and ink cartridges are much more expensive than ribbons and carbon paper, plus typewriters never crash!

Then there's the way computers get all bossy and over-helpful...

*Ode to a Spell Checker*

I have a spelling checker,
It came with my P.C.
It clearly marks for my revue,
Mistakes I cannot sea.

I'v run this poem threw it,
I'm shore you're pleased two no;
It's letter perfect in its weigh,
My chequer tolled me sew!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Fireball Dave

re Ode to Spellchecker

Thanks for giving me something to smile about on this wet stormy morning. Looks like autumn is going to pass us by and we have gone straight into winter. No coffee morning in the garden today I guess. We will just have to all crowd into the conservatory as her residential caravan is not quite big enough to take us all. Plenty of chat, knitting, coffee and putting the world to rights, what more can you ask for ?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, welcome back to our computer world I love your spell checker poem. I hope you enjoyed your vacation.

Speaking of letters being better than emails, I had a sister-in-law who was offended by a typewritten letter. She thought they should be handwritten. I assured her that if I had to write them, the letters would be a lot shorter. I guess she finally relented because she used to tell me how much she enjoyed my long, newsy letters.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Speaking of letters being better than emails, I had a sister-in-law who was offended by a typewritten letter. She thought they should be handwritten. I assured her that if I had to write them, the letters would be a lot shorter. I guess she finally relented because she used to tell me how much she enjoyed my long, newsy letters.


Many people today also like/love the computer for writing emails back and forth. My son is one person who has horrendous handwriting. He would half print half write his words so that they were legible. The computer and keyboard are genuine friends of his!! Although it is nice to actually receive a letter in the mail, economically and practicality-wise it may not be a good thing. Everyday it seems it costs more and more to send a letter through the post office. And the parcel rate is incredible!!
"giggles goin on here" can you imagine Dave trying to keep tract of all us Tea Party people via the snail mail? Dave, you just keep at this virtual Tea Party and if you need a computer break, just go off with the lads and leave the computer home!! How goes your university classes? how many students do you have?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, welcome back to our computer world I love your spell checker poem. I hope you enjoyed your vacation.
> 
> Speaking of letters being better than emails, I had a sister-in-law who was offended by a typewritten letter. She thought they should be handwritten. I assured her that if I had to write them, the letters would be a lot shorter. I guess she finally relented because she used to tell me how much she enjoyed my long, newsy letters.


Actually I write letters on e-mail with proper punctuation and paragraphing.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, welcome back to our computer world I love your spell checker poem. I hope you enjoyed your vacation.
> 
> Speaking of letters being better than emails, I had a sister-in-law who was offended by a typewritten letter. She thought they should be handwritten. I assured her that if I had to write them, the letters would be a lot shorter. I guess she finally relented because she used to tell me how much she enjoyed my long, newsy letters.


Just a few days added on to a meeting, but fun nonetheless. I'll try to sort out one or two snaps to post over the weekend.

I much prefer a typewriter when I'm composing lectures and course hand-books. I can't touch-type as easily on a computer keyboard and there is a tendency to stop and fiddle with it which wastes time. I find it's much quicker and simpler to bang out a double-spaced draft, hack it around a bit then type a final version.

Some of the administrators have suggested it might be 'easier and more convenient' were I to email them a word-processed file rather than post or hand them a typed script, but I always reassure them it's absolutely no trouble to me at all!

I tend to write my personal correspondence by hand. I love the feel of handmade paper and the sound of the glass nib on my favourite pen, it's very relaxing. I also like to keep a travel journal and of course, all my note-books are hand-written.

About the only computer program I really find useful is _Evernote_, but I could quite easily replace it with the card index I keep as a back-up anyway. I suppose it's all down to personal choice, but having seen punched cards, punched tapes, magnetic cards, cassette tapes, cartridges, floppy discs in three sizes, CD-ROMs, DVDs, memory sticks and various types of flash card come and go, I'm not entirely convinced by any of the advertising and hype. Virtually all the storage systems and file formats were hailed as 'the last word', only to be superseded by something completely incompatible after a few short years and I've lost count of the number of programs I've had to learn and then forget. Curiously though, I only had to learn to read and write once and books more than a hundred years old are still readable, they even work by candlelight in a power-cut!

Dave


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Doris, I just received a greeting card from a friend that has the message typed inside. She is having problems with the wrist she writes with and said it is less painful to type than to write. And in her card she said "Imagine doing this on a computer!" Meaning, she was able to type her note right on the card. She said she got an old Underwood typewriter in an antique store for $40.00. I think that's what I learned on oh so many years ago. I guess one of the problems may be is being able to find ribbons for the old typewriters.

Edited to add this P.S. It is nice to receive notes/letters in the mail, but email is wonderful too. I've been staying in contact with my cousins in Montana because of email. Probably wouldn't with regular mail.



DorisT said:


> Dave, welcome back to our computer world I love your spell checker poem. I hope you enjoyed your vacation.
> 
> Speaking of letters being better than emails, I had a sister-in-law who was offended by a typewritten letter. She thought they should be handwritten. I assured her that if I had to write them, the letters would be a lot shorter. I guess she finally relented because she used to tell me how much she enjoyed my long, newsy letters.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I always loved my electric typewriter and only gave it up a year and a half ago. The reason was I couldn't easily get the ribbons for it. I had to go to a specialist shop and they were so expensive. However email is wonderful. I communicate with so many friends now.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of letters being better than emails, I had a sister-in-law who was offended by a typewritten letter. She thought they should be handwritten. I assured her that if I had to write them, the letters would be a lot shorter. I guess she finally relented because she used to tell me how much she enjoyed my long, newsy letters.
> ...


Hand-writing improves with practice, copy-books are wonderful things. In the UK, most 1st class letters arrive the next day, it's pretty reliable and laptops tend to 'crowd' the breakfast table.

When it comes to cost, the tin-brain doesn't stand a chance. With an average life expectancy of three years before needing needing an upgrade there's the capital costs of the computer and printer, that's quite a few postage stamps. Then there are the consumables, a typewriter ribbon costs me under five pounds and lasts about six months, a box of carbon-paper about two years. Servicing is cheap too, a can of _3-in-1_ oil lasts at least ten years and an old toothbrush I would have discarded anyway. Besides, I haven't had my money's worth out of my typewriter yet, it cost me £50 secondhand when I was a student in 1976 and it still works perfectly, so I'm not throwing it out.

Of course without a computer I would be blissfully unaware of _KP_, so there wouldn't be any letters to write, these virtual tea parties simply would not exist.

Uni doesn't start until after Michaelmas and I only teach a couple of courses. It's just a 'hobby' to stop me getting bored. Before you ask, no my course notes are not available online. It's very strange, everybody seems to be under the impression I barely know how to work a pocket calculator, I can't imagine how that came about; never mind, their ignorance is bliss, well it is for me!

Dave


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dave, 

In an earlier Tea Party you mentioned having a cloud acount, I was wondering if you would mind telling the website again. I tried looking up the cloud on Microsoft, and all they wanted to do was set it up for a business. I'm about to have to reformat both of my computers, and want to save what I have before I do. 

Thank you very much!!
Patty


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Hello again, and thank you all for the happy responses to our news about the triplets. 
As for names...Audra Leigh (baby a), Hadley Grace (baby b) and Mackenzie Jean (baby c). The first two weighed 2 lbs 11 oz and the third girl was a little less. Abbey was on bed-rest for the last month, so everyone is delighted its all over and done, and with such good results. 
Thank you all again. This is such a supportive group. 

Thanks for the poem Dave, glad youre back. I am tempted to put your little poem on face book, but Im afraid it will not get the responses I want. Sometimes my ignorance of their ignorance is my bliss. I will email it and print it for the friends who will appreciate it. 

I have to show my own ignorance here, and ask : What is Michaelmas?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Dave,
> 
> In an earlier Tea Party you mentioned having a cloud acount, I was wondering if you would mind telling the website again. I tried looking up the cloud on Microsoft, and all they wanted to do was set it up for a business. I'm about to have to reformat both of my computers, and want to save what I have before I do.
> 
> ...


Hi Patty,

Cloud storage is a method by which you can upload your documents and photographs to a remote server which will store them securely and allow you to access them from any computer via the internet. There are quite a few companies offering this service, many of them have basic free accounts with a limited capacity, you need to subscribe if you want to store larger amounts of data.

For example Amazon offers 5Gb of secure storage free and their site includes an explanation of how the system works:

https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/learnmore

But there are many more around if you type 'free cloud storage' into your preferred search engine, it will bring up a list.

There are also quite a few _web-clippers_ around. At their most basic, you have an account which holds pages clipped from the web that can be accessed from any computer with an internet connection, rather like newspaper cuttings.

Some offer much more, I use _Evernote_ which enables me to store not only items clipped from the web, but documents and files created in other programs, organise them into separate books and add search tags. It can be a useful research tool since it synchronises all your notes and then allows you to access them from your computer, tablet or smartphone, you can even email notes direct to your account. It works with Windows, Mac and Linux and you can clip from Internet Explorer, Mozilla Firefox and Google Chrome browsers, details here:

http://www.evernote.com/

I find it quite helpful because it's nearly as good as having a card index or set of note-books in your pocket. The basic package is free and I personally have never needed any more capacity.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Hello again, and thank you all for the happy responses to our news about the triplets.
> As for names...Audra Leigh (baby a), Hadley Grace (baby b) and Mackenzie Jean (baby c). The first two weighed 2 lbs 11 oz and the third girl was a little less. Abbey was on bed-rest for the last month, so everyone is delighted its all over and done, and with such good results.
> Thank you all again. This is such a supportive group.
> 
> ...


_Michaelmas Term_ is named after _The Feast of Saint Michael and All Angels_ which falls on the 29th September. The Autumn term runs from October to Christmas. The Christian calendar utterly dominates the British education system as well as the legal calendar. Although no longer used by state schools or the newer universities, public schools and older academic institutions still use it and adhere to the traditional name.

Dave


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Dave!! That was exactly what I needed! I've bookmarked the site for Evernote and will download it later tonite.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Thanks Dave!! That was exactly what I needed! I've bookmarked the site for Evernote and will download it later tonite.


Me too!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Well folks, I've just opened this weekend's Tea Party with some ideas for using couscous. You can find them at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-27871-1.html

See you there!
Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Lighthouses-Gallery-Americas-Beloved-Beacons/dp/1592236979/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1314922446&sr=1-1


Thank you, mjs! I put that book on my wishlist and will get it soon.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> My Grand niece had her identical triplet girls today. Only a month & 1/2 early.
> Everything went fine all the girls are fine Mom & Dad are fine. The girls all weighed over 2 lbs and I will get the details tomorrow.
> I have the yarn for the three sleep cocoons, but have to get started working on them and the little matching hats.
> It's very thrilling around here.


Congratulations to you, your grand niece, and your family.

I'm sure you'll get the cocoons and the hats done soon. They'll all love them, too.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'm not so sure about it being 'nice' to get online, I'm far more productive without any computers around, they are a great time-waster. The library has more reliable information and the walk does me good. Letters are more personal than emails, I'm not even convinced I need a mobile phone. I can type faster and more accurately on a proper typewriter and ink cartridges are much more expensive than ribbons and carbon paper, plus typewriters never crash!
> 
> Then there's the way computers get all bossy and over-helpful...
> 
> ...


Dave,

Love that poem! I don't like to rely on spell checkers, either. In fact, Randy has me proof articles he's written.

I will always send hand written 'Thank You' notes through the mail over an emailed one.

My mom once got a tad bit annoyed when I had the "laziness" to send her an emailed one some 15 or so years ago. I figured since it was my mom that it would be just fine. Not a chance.

Ever since then, I've taken the time to hand write and send all of my thank you notes by way of the US Mail.

I do agree with computers being giant time wasters. I fall in that void often and spend much more time than I'd like online. It is much worse when I navigate my friend's polymer clay tutorial site. Talk about 2-4 hours gone! It is worth it in the end, but still.

I do get plenty of my work done, though. I check email to see if there are orders. If I get any, I work on those first before ever getting back on line. I only do fun stuff on-line after 5-6pm. If I don't check myself, I will get sucked into the void known as the Internet.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

dandylion said:


> My Grand niece had her identical triplet girls today. Only a month & 1/2 early.
> Everything went fine all the girls are fine Mom & Dad are fine. The girls all weighed over 2 lbs and I will get the details tomorrow.
> I have the yarn for the three sleep cocoons, but have to get started working on them and the little matching hats.
> It's very thrilling around here.


so exciting! little triplet girls!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > My Grand niece had her identical triplet girls today. Only a month & 1/2 early.
> ...


Thanks, Bluebirdlet. My "special" Grand niece, Tatum (7yrs old and here in town) said when I told her about the triplets, "oh, are they twins?" We went back and forth with that until she realized, or I realized, that triplets were three twin girls.  I learn so much from her


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Bluebirdlet said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Remember what Art Linkletter used to say? "Out of the mouths of babes oftimes come gems."


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations Dandylion You're going to have alot of fun!!


----------

